# the classical music project, the real part 5



## science

The goal of this project is to create an ordered list of works that we recommend. Please help us!

Here's the least you need to know in order to vote:

1. Make sure you're at the end of the thread, so that you can see the board (the list of works we're voting on) as of the most recent vote. See who cast that vote, and write "After [that person] in your post."

2. Identify the work on the list that you most want to recommend, and your second choice. Then identify the work on the list that you least want to recommend. Type the names of three works in order, like this: "Beethoven Symphony #5 / Bach Goldberg Variations / Brahms Piano Trio #1."

3. If you can copy and paste the board, then please do so, adding 2 points to your first choice, 1 point to your second choice, and subtracting one point from the one you least want to recommend. But if you cannot do that, then just post the names of the works in order (as in step #2) and someone else will copy and paste the list for you.

4. Wait at least 9 hours and vote again!

Very important points:

1. None of us have perfect knowledge of classical music: we're all voting with more or less knowledge and more or less ignorance. Please participate by voting for the works you love and want to recommend to others. People might disagree with your choices, but please be patient and persistent - your participation will make our list better.

2. The negative vote is necessary to curb excessive idiosyncrasy, but if people vote against a work you support, and you can't change their mind, don't despair: it will probably be a more popular choice later in the project. Try to remember that this is supposed to be fun.

3. This is our list, not supposed to be the official objective canon of Western art music. A different group of people would create a different list - even the same group of people at a different time would create a different list - but this is our list at this point in our lives, and we value everyone's participation.

Here are some more details:

1. If you want to add a work to the board for us to vote on, please check the second post (just below these rules) and the most recent list of recommendations (should within the last few pages of the thread) to make sure we haven't already recommended it. (I know that's not really clear. Sorry. If you need to, just ask for help. We're friendly.) If we haven't recommended it already, then when you vote, use your +2 or your +1 to add the work to the list with 2 or 1 points.

2. When a work on the board has 7 more points than any other work on the board, it is recommended. We remove it from the board and post an updated list of recent recommendations. Its place on that list is not subject to further voting, and it doesn't need to be added to the board again.

3. If a work is voted down to zero points, it is removed from the board, but it can be added again at any time if someone votes for it.

4. Please remain calm, and try to cooperate with the other voters. In order for a work to reach the 7 point lead needed for recommendation, frequently we will need to cooperate and negotiate about our votes; for instance, "I'll vote for the Goldberg Variations now if you'll vote for the Diabellis next." A third participant might offer her support if you switched the order. And so on. This discussion is an important part of the process. The nature of collaboration like this is that none of us will agree with all of the group's choices. Please remember that it's a project, not a competition. Please be willing to compromise and negotiate, and please remain polite to each other!

Even more details for the curious (you don't need to know this stuff at first):

1. We'll consider works such as Chopin's Nocturnes as a single work if they are almost always recorded as a group, if they are not collectively too large - not more than 2 or 3 hours - and if the individual components wouldn't merit much consideration alone. These are vague guidelines because no very firm rule will fit all cases, so the community of participants can discuss any particular ambiguous choices.

2. If someone appears to have made a minor error in their vote, we can fix it just by posting the correct list. We should consider the indication of how the participant intended to vote (that is, the thing like "Beethoven 5 / Rite of Spring / Brahms Piano Trio") as authoritative, and if the board they post doesn't jive with that, then we should fix the board. If a vote is so erroneous that we can't figure out how to fix it in accordance with the voter's evident wishes, then we'll just skip it. If you find out your vote has been skipped, you are eligible to vote again immediately.


----------



## science

Here is our list of recommendations so far – for recommendations beyond #601, look over the last few pages of the thread, where you will find an updated list beginning with #601: 

1.	Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232 
2.	Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3.	Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
4.	Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
5.	Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro, K 492

6.	Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7.	Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-89
8.	Mahler: Symphony #2 “Resurrection” 
9.	Schubert: Winterreise, D 911
10.	Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor “From the New World”, op. 95

11.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
12.	Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, “Choral”, op. 125
13.	Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 in B minor, “Pathétique”, op. 74
14.	Bach: St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
15.	Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98

16.	Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83
17.	Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C sharp minor, op. 131
18.	Mozart: Symphony #41 in C, “Jupiter”, K. 551 
19.	Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
20.	Schubert: String Quintet in C, D 956 

21.	Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem (“A German Requiem”), op. 45 
22.	Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
23.	Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E flat, “Eroica”, op. 55
24.	Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (“The Song of the Earth”) 
25.	Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (“The Ring of the Nibelung”) 

26.	Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64
27.	Debussy: La Mer (“The Sea”) 
28.	Chopin: 24 Preludes, op. 28 
29.	Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
30.	Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge (“The Art of the Fugue”), BWV 1080

31.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata # 29 in B flat, “Hammerklavier”, op. 106
32.	Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor
33.	Haydn: Symphony #104 in D, “London”
34.	Handel: Messiah, HWV 56
35.	Strauss, R: Vier letzte Lieder (“Four Last Songs”) 

36.	Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
37.	Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34 
38.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
39.	Schumann: Fantasie in C, op. 17 
40.	Scarlatti, D: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)

41.	Shostakovich: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47 
42.	Schubert Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D 960
43.	Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D, op. 35 
44.	Fauré: Requiem in D minor, op. 48 
45.	Mozart: Don Giovanni, K. 527

46.	Bach: Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
47.	Verdi: Otello
48.	Britten: War Requiem, op. 66 
49.	Bartók: Violin Concerto #2
50.	Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550 

51.	Vivaldi: Le quattro stagioni (The Four Seasons) 
52.	Schubert: Symphony #9 in C, “Great”, D 944 
53.	Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet 
54.	Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14 
55.	Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18 

56.	Schubert: String Quartet #14 in D minor, “Death & the Maiden”, D 810 
57.	Schumann: Dichterliebe 
58.	Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59.	Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110 
60.	Haydn: String Quartets op. 76, “Erdödy”

61.	Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35 
62.	Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (“Prelude to the afternoon of a faun”) 
63.	Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68 
64.	Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051 
65.	Gorecki: Symphony #3, “Symphony of Sorrowful Songs”, op. 36

66.	Beethoven: Symphony #6 in F “Pastoral”, op. 68 
67.	Ravel: Scheherazade 
68.	Mahler: Symphony #9
69.	Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85 
70.	Mozart: String Quintet in G minor K 516

71.	Borodin: String Quartet #2 
72.	Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16 
73.	Handel: Giulio Cesare 
74.	Chopin: Nocturnes 
75.	Schubert: Symphony #8 in B minor, “Unfinished”, D 759 

76.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 in C sharp minor, “Moonlight”, op. 27/2
77.	Saint-Saëns: Symphony #3 in C minor, “Organ”, op. 78
78.	Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor
79.	Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 “Emperor” in E flat, op. 73 
80.	Bach: Cantata 82 “Ich habe genug” 

81.	Chopin: Ballades 
82.	Brahms: Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8 (revised) 
83.	Verdi: La Traviata
84.	Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 in A, “Italian”, op. 90 
85.	Berg: Violin Concerto

86.	Tallis: Spem in Alium 
87.	Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622 
88.	Sibelius: Symphony #2 in D, op. 43 
89.	Ravel: String Quartet in F
90.	Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps (“Quartet for the End of Time”)

91.	Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58 
92.	Schubert: Impromptus, opp. 90 (D 899) and 142 (D 935) 
93.	Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
94.	Bach: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
95.	Mahler: Kindertotenlieder 

96.	Chopin: Etudes
97.	Bruch: Violin Concerto #1
98.	Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra
99.	Debussy: Preludes 
100.	Allegri: Miserere

101.	Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102.	Stravinsky: The Firebird
103.	Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104.	Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105.	Strauss, R: Eine Alpensinfonie

106.	Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107.	Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108.	Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
110.	Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245

111.	Haydn: The Creation
112.	Mahler: Symphony #4
113.	Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114.	Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op 44
115.	Puccini: La Bohème

116.	Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
117.	Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
118.	Prokofiev: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
119.	Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120.	Puccini: Turandot

121.	Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
122.	Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout" in A, D 667 
123.	Mozart: Great Mass in C minor, K. 427 
124.	Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30 
125.	Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)

126.	Debussy: String quartet
127.	Bizet: Carmen
128.	Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
129.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467 
130.	Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli

131.	Dvořák: String Quartet #12 "American" in F, op. 96 
132.	Brahms: String Quartets op. 51
133.	Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
134.	Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135.	Schoenberg: Moses und Aron

136.	Verdi: Requiem
137.	Beethoven: Grosse Fuge, op. 133 
138.	Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139.	Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140.	Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op 92

141.	Schubert: “Wanderer” Fantasy in C, op. 15, D 760 
142.	Elgar: Enigma Variations
143.	Bach: Clavier-Übung III
144.	Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
145.	Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"

146.	Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006 
147.	Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26 
148.	Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149.	Wagner: Parsifal
150.	Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D, op. 47 

151.	Mendelssohn: Octet in E-flat, op. 29 
152.	Holst: The Planets
153.	Bruckner: Symphony #7 in E
154.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata" in F minor, op. 57 
155.	Liszt: Les Preludes

156.	Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157.	Suk: Asrael Symphony in C, op. 27 
158.	Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159.	Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante in E-flat, K. 364 
160.	Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin

161.	Janáček: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
162.	Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat 
163.	Handel: Water Music
164.	Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165.	Liszt: Piano Concerto #2 in A, S 125 

166.	Strauss, R: Der Rosenkavalier
167.	Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90 
168.	Fauré: Piano Quartet #1 in C, op. 15
169.	Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, op. 25, D 795 
170.	Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581 

171.	Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
172.	Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
173.	Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
174.	Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 "Scottish" in A, op. 56 
175.	Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36 

176.	Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6 
177.	Grieg: String Quartet in G minor, op. 27 
178.	Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
179.	Mahler: Symphony #6 “Tragic” in A minor 
180.	Lalo: Symphonie espagnole in D minor, op. 21 

181.	Debussy: Cello Sonata
182.	Nielsen: Symphony #5, op. 50 
183.	Takemitsu: November Steps
184.	Chopin: Mazurkas
185.	Stravinsky: Petrushka

186.	Barber: Violin Concerto, op. 14 
187.	Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain
188.	Pärt: Tabula Rasa
189.	Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9 
190.	Bach: Toccatas and Fugues

191.	Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8)
192.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 “Jeunehomme” in E-flat, K 271 
193.	Schumann: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120 
194.	Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123 
195.	Mahler: Rueckert Lieder

196.	Haydn: Missa in Angustiis, “Lord Nelson Mass” 
197.	Beethoven: Piano Trio #7 "Archduke" in B-flat, op. 97 
198.	Smetana: Má vlast (My fatherland)
199.	Verdi: Rigoletto
200.	Mozart: Symphony #38 “Prague" in D, K. 504

201.	Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202.	Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
203.	Schumann: Kreisleriana, op. 16
204.	Schubert: An die Musik, D 547
205.	Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht, op. 4

206.	Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106
207.	Janáček: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208.	Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
209.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
210.	Dvořák: Symphony #8 in G, op. 88

211.	Bach: Magnificat, BWV 243
212.	Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213.	Gliere: Symphony #3 "Ilya Muromets" in B minor, op. 42
214.	Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215.	Telemann: Tafelmusik

216.	Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217.	Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K 299
218.	Brahms: Late Piano Pieces opp. 116-119
219.	Schumann: Kinderszenen, op. 15
220.	Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan" in D

221.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein" in C, op. 53
222.	Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
223.	Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224.	Mozart: String Quartet #19 in C, "Dissonance", K 465
225.	Sibelius: Symphony #7 in C, op. 105

226.	Varèse: Deserts
227.	Webern: String Quartet
228.	Bach: A Musical Offering, BWV 1079
229.	Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230.	Schumann: Carnaval, op. 9

231.	Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 in A, D 959
232.	Strauss, R: Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration), op. 24
233.	Rebel: Les élémens
234.	Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances, op. 45
235.	Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ

236.	Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237.	Britten: Peter Grimes
238.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
239.	Strauss, R: Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op. 40
240.	Franck: Variations Symphoniques

241.	Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242.	Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243.	Beethoven: String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
244.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 in C, K 503
245.	Mozart: Symphony #39 in E-flat, K 543

246.	Berlioz: Requiem, op. 5
247.	Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
248.	Mahler: Symphony #5 in C-sharp minor
249.	Bach: Harpsichord Concerto, BWV 1056
250.	Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 25

251.	Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, op. 120 
252.	Dvořák: Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70
253.	Mozart: The Magic Flute, K 620
254.	Elgar: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84
255.	Bach: Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000, 1006a

256.	Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde" in A minor, D 804
257.	Albéniz: Iberia
258.	Bartók: String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
259.	Bruckner: Symphony #5 in B-flat
260.	Copland: Appalachian Spring

261.	Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262.	Walton: Violin Concerto
263.	Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
264.	Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
265.	Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830

266.	Monteverdi: Madrigals
267.	Mozart: Serenade #10 in B-flat, "Gran Partita", K 361
268.	Schubert: Der Erlkönig, D 328
269.	Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
270.	Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5, op. 53

271.	Medtner: Skazki
272.	Bach: Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
273.	Chopin: Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21
274.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K 491
275.	Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words

276.	Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
277.	Brahms: Nänie, op. 82
278.	Beethoven: Triple Concerto in C, op. 56
279.	Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
280.	Franck: Violin Sonata in A

281.	Adam: Giselle
282.	Sibelius: Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
283.	Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C, H.7b/1
284.	Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
285.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101

286.	Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
287.	Mahler: Symphony #3
288.	Mozart: String Quintet #3 in G, K. 515
289.	Verdi: Aïda
290.	Beethoven: Symphony #8 in F, op. 93

291.	Bartók: Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83
292.	Bach: Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1071
293.	Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11
294.	Puccini: Tosca
295.	Debussy: Images for Piano, L110 & L111

296.	Barber: Adagio for Strings, op. 11a
297.	Janáček: Sinfonietta 
298.	Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture
299.	Albéniz: Suite española, op. 47
300.	Penderecki: St. Luke Passion

301.	Vivaldi: Gloria
302.	Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303.	Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304.	Haydn: Symphony #101 in D, "Clock"

305.	Schumann: Fantasiestücke, op. 12
306.	Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308.	Glazunov: Symphony #5
309.	Bruckner: Te Deum
310.	Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri

311.	Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312.	Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313.	Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314.	Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315.	Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 in C minor, op. 37

316.	Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317.	Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 33
318.	Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319.	Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320.	Berg: Wozzeck

321.	Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322.	Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323.	Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324.	Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325.	Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae

326.	Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327.	Wagner: Lohengrin
328.	Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329.	Ravel: Piano Trio
330.	Schubert: Piano Trio #2 in E-flat, D 929 

331.	Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 49
332.	Chopin: Polonaises
333.	Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334.	Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335.	Dvořák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)

336.	Dvořák: Piano Trio #4 in E minor, "Dumky," op. 90
337.	Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338.	Bach: Violin Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1042
339.	Schumann: Symphony #2 in C, op. 61
340.	Borodin: Symphony #2 in B minor

341.	Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342.	Schubert: Fantasia in F minor for piano four hands, D 940
343.	Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344.	Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
345.	Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 in C minor, op. 60

346.	Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347.	Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348.	Wagner: Tannhauser
349.	Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350.	Berlioz: Harold en Italie

351.	Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352.	Mathieu: Piano Concerto #4
353.	Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
354.	Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355.	Mendelssohn: String Symphonies

356.	Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357.	Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358.	Haydn: Piano Sonata #62 in E-flat, Hob. XVI/52
359.	Bruckner: Symphony #3 in D minor
360.	Glass: Violin Concerto #1

361.	Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362.	Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363.	Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364.	Pärt: Fratres
365.	Janáček: Mladi

366.	Brian: Symphony #1 in D minor, "Gothic"
367.	Mahler: Symphony #8, “Symphony of a thousand”
368.	Beach: Piano Concerto
369.	Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
370.	Poulenc: Gloria

371.	Glazunov: The Seasons
372.	Palestrina: Stabat Mater
373.	Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!
374.	Berg: Lyric Suite
375.	Cherubini: Requiem in C minor

376.	Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
377.	Dvořák: Serenade for Strings
378.	Sibelius: Finlandia
379.	Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer
380.	Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings

381.	Satie: Gymnopedies
382.	Crumb: Black Angels
383.	Bartók: Sonatina
384.	Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol
385.	Brahms: Double Concerto

386.	Bach: English Suites
387.	Debussy: Suite Bergamasque
388.	Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
389.	Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
390.	Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, op. 50 

391.	Berwald: Violin Concerto
392.	Paganini: 24 Caprices
393.	Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, op. 38
394.	Busoni: Piano Concerto in C, op. 39
395.	Medtner: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 50 

396.	Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto
397.	Grieg: Lyric Pieces
398.	Ravel: Miroirs
399.	Puccini: Madama Butterfly
400.	Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171

401.	Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402.	Bruch: Kol Nidre
403.	Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404.	Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405.	Ligeti: Requiem

406.	Sibelius: Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 39
407.	Handel: Dixit Dominus
408.	Mozart: Symphony #29 in A, K 201/186a
409.	Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410.	Adams: Nixon in China

411.	Vaughan Williams: Symphony #5
412.	Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413.	Ives: The Unanswered Question
414.	Beethoven: Violin Sonata #9 "Kreutzer"
415.	Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor, BWV 1052

416.	Strauss, R.: Salome
417.	Bartók: Piano Concerto #2
418.	Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419.	Adams: Harmonielehre
420.	Liszt: Christus

421.	Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422.	Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423.	Duruflé: Requiem
424.	Stravinsky: Mass
425.	Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony

426.	Gesualdo: Madrigals
427.	Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428.	Handel: Solomon
429.	Sibelius: Kullervo
430.	Schubert: Mass #6 in E-flat, D 950 

431.	Hummel: Piano Concerto #3 in B minor
432.	Charpentier: Te Deum
433.	Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434.	Haydn: String Quartets op. 64, "Tost Quartets Set III"
435.	Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn

436.	Purcell: King Arthur
437.	Bruckner: Symphony #6 in A
438.	Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439.	Mozart: Symphony #35 in D, "Haffner,” K 385
440.	Bach: French Suites, B 812-817

441.	Glass: Akhnaten
442.	Dvořák: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443.	Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444.	Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445.	Gounod: Faust

446.	Beethoven: String Quartets, op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447.	Dvořák: Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81
448.	Beethoven: Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60
449.	Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450.	Haydn: Symphony #88 in G

Cont'd:


----------



## science

Cont'd: 

451.	Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452.	Debussy: Jeux
453.	Mahler: Symphony #10
454.	Fauré: Piano Quintet #2 in C minor, op. 115
455.	Bax: Tintagel

456.	Byrd: The Great Service
457.	Walton: Viola Concerto
458.	Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459.	Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
460.	Dvořák: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 53

461.	Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
462.	Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
463.	Strauss, R.: Metamorphosen
464.	Reich: The Desert Music
465.	Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5

466.	Tavener: Song for Athene
467.	Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 9
468.	Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
469.	Schumann: Piano Quartet
470.	Janáček: Glagolitic Mass

471.	Haydn: The Seasons
472.	Berio: Sinfonia
473.	Copland: Clarinet Concerto
474.	Bartók: Piano Concerto #3
475.	Milhaud: The Creation of the World

476.	Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata
477.	Chopin: Piano Sonata #3
478.	Pärt: Te Deum
479.	Schubert: Octet in F, D 803
480.	Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp

481.	Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2
482.	Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
483.	Rott: Symphony in E major
484.	Chopin: Piano Sonata #2
485.	Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges

486.	Bellini: Norma
487.	Bizet: Symphony in C
488.	Beethoven: String Quartet #13
489.	Stravinsky: Pulcinella
490.	Sibelius: Symphony #4

491.	Brahms: Horn Trio
492.	Cage: In a Landscape
493.	Mozart: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, K. 478
494.	Delibes: Lakme
495.	Bach: Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530

496.	Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
497.	Schubert: Schwanengesang, D 957
498.	Handel: Israel in Egypt
499.	Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande
500.	Strauss, R.: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche

501.	Ravel: Bolero
502.	Riley: In C
503.	Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504.	Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
505.	Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit

506.	Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
507.	Dutilleux: Metaboles
508.	Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
509.	Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
510.	Franck: Symphony in D minor

511.	Lully: Atys
512.	Haydn: Symphony #94 in G, "Surprise"
513.	Mahler: Symphony #7
514.	Liszt: A Faust Symphony
515.	Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)

516.	Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
517.	Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518.	Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
519.	Dvořák: Stabat Mater
520.	Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette

521.	Mendelssohn: Elijah
522.	Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
523.	Biber: Requiem à 15
524.	Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
525.	Strauss, R.: Also Sprach Zarathustra

526.	Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
527.	Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
528.	Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529.	Messiaen: L'Ascension
530.	Brahms: Serenade #1 in D, op. 11

531.	Mozart: Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183
532.	Bartók: String Quartet #5
533.	Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
534.	Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
535.	Arensky: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 32

536.	Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1 in D, op. 11
537.	Martinů: Double Concerto
538.	Gershwin: An American in Paris
539.	Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
540.	Varèse: Amériques

541.	Verdi: Il trovatore
542.	Brahms: Symphony #2 in D, op. 73
543.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 in E-flat, “Les Adieux,” op. 81a 
544.	Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
545.	Prokofiev: Symphony #1 in D, "Classical," op. 25

546.	Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
547.	Liszt: Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat
548.	Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107
549.	Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550.	Hummel: Trumpet Concerto in E

551.	Schubert: Piano Trio #1 in B-flat, D 898
552.	Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
553.	Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
554.	Verdi: Falstaff
555.	Schubert: String Quartet #15 in G, D 887

556.	Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557.	Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558.	Bernstein: West Side Story
559.	Bruckner: Symphony #4 in E-flat, "Romantic"
560.	Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ

561.	Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
562.	Debussy: Estampes
563.	Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
564.	Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 74 "Harp"
565.	Haydn: String Quartets op. 20 "Sun"

566.	Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture
567.	Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
568.	Haydn: Piano Concerto #11 in D, H. XVIII/11 
569.	Brahms: String Sextet #2 in G, op. 36
570.	Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 67

571.	Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
572.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, op. 31/2, "Tempest"
573.	Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D
574.	Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell"
575.	Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "London"

576.	Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D 958
577.	Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso"
578.	Bartók: Piano Quintet
579.	Schoenberg: Gurrelieder
580.	Sibelius: Tapiola

581.	Berlioz: Les Troyens
582.	Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 19
583.	Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 13
584.	Delius: Sea Drift
585.	Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet

586.	Medtner: Sonata Romantica
587.	Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, “Bear”
588.	Lutosławski: Symphony #3
589.	Janáček: Idyll for String Orchestra
590.	Khachaturian: Gayane

591.	Brahms: Violin Sonata #1
592.	Messiaen: Visions de l’amen 
593.	Schumann, R: Frauenliebe und –leben
594.	Liszt: Transcendental Études
595.	Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 in D, op. 70/1 “Ghost” 

596.	Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium 
597.	Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata in A minor, D 821
598.	Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements 
599.	Grieg: Holberg Suite 
600. Ravel: La Valse

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre


----------



## science

Here is an alphabetical list of our first 600 recommendations so far. For more recent recommendations, you’ll have to check the most recent pages of this thread: 

Adam: Giselle
Adams: Harmonielehre
Adams: Nixon in China
Albéniz: Iberia
Albéniz: Suite española, op. 47
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 9
Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
Allegri: Miserere
Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
Arensky: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 32
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171
Bach: A Musical Offering, BWV 1079
Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051 
Bach: Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
Bach: Cantata 82 “Ich habe genug” 
Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
Bach: Clavier-Übung III
Bach: Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge (“The Art of the Fugue”), BWV 1080
Bach: English Suites
Bach: French Suites, B 812-817
Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor, BWV 1052
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto, BWV 1056
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
Bach: Magnificat, BWV 243
Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232 
Bach: Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1071
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006 
Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
Bach: St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000, 1006a
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-89
Bach: Toccatas and Fugues
Bach: Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
Bach: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
Bach: Violin Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1042
Barber: Adagio for Strings, op. 11a
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Barber: Violin Concerto, op. 14 
Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106
Bartók: Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83
Bartók: Piano Concerto #2
Bartók: Piano Concerto #3
Bartók: Piano Quintet
Bartók: Sonatina
Bartók: String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
Bartók: String Quartet #5
Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin
Bartók: Violin Concerto #2
Bax: Tintagel
Beach: Piano Concerto
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, op. 120 
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge, op. 133 
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123 
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 in C minor, op. 37
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58 
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 “Emperor” in E flat, op. 73 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata # 29 in B flat, “Hammerklavier”, op. 106
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 in C sharp minor, “Moonlight”, op. 27/2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, op. 31/2, "Tempest"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein" in C, op. 53
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata" in F minor, op. 57 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 in E-flat, “Les Adieux,” op. 81a 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 in D, op. 70/1 “Ghost” 
Beethoven: Piano Trio #7 "Archduke" in B-flat, op. 97 
Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 74 "Harp"
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso"
Beethoven: String Quartet #13
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C sharp minor, op. 131
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
Beethoven: String Quartet #16
Beethoven: String Quartets, op. 59 "Razumovsky"
Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E flat, “Eroica”, op. 55
Beethoven: Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60
Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
Beethoven: Symphony #6 in F “Pastoral”, op. 68 
Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op 92
Beethoven: Symphony #8 in F, op. 93
Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, “Choral”, op. 125
Beethoven: Triple Concerto in C, op. 56
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #9 "Kreutzer"
Bellini: Norma
Berg: Lyric Suite
Berg: Violin Concerto
Berg: Wozzeck
Berio: Sinfonia
Berlioz: Harold en Italie
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Berlioz: Requiem, op. 5
Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14 
Bernstein: West Side Story
Berwald: Violin Concerto
Biber: Requiem à 15
Biber: Rosary Sonatas
Bizet: Carmen
Bizet: Symphony in C
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
Borodin: String Quartet #2 
Borodin: Symphony #2 in B minor
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, op. 38
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
Brahms: Double Concerto
Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem (“A German Requiem”), op. 45 
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
Brahms: Horn Trio
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces opp. 116-119
Brahms: Nänie, op. 82
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 25
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 in C minor, op. 60
Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34 
Brahms: Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8 (revised) 
Brahms: Serenade #1 in D, op. 11
Brahms: String Quartets op. 51
Brahms: String Sextet #2 in G, op. 36
Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68 
Brahms: Symphony #2 in D, op. 73
Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90 
Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
Brahms: Violin Sonata #1
Brian: Symphony #1 in D minor, "Gothic"
Britten: Peter Grimes
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
Britten: War Requiem, op. 66 
Bruch: Kol Nidre
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1
Bruckner: Symphony #3 in D minor
Bruckner: Symphony #4 in E-flat, "Romantic"
Bruckner: Symphony #5 in B-flat
Bruckner: Symphony #6 in A
Bruckner: Symphony #7 in E
Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor
Bruckner: Te Deum
Busoni: Piano Concerto in C, op. 39
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
Byrd: The Great Service
Cage: In a Landscape
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
Charpentier: Te Deum
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
Chopin: 24 Preludes, op. 28 
Chopin: Ballades 
Chopin: Etudes
Chopin: Mazurkas
Chopin: Nocturnes 
Chopin: Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2
Chopin: Piano Sonata #3
Chopin: Polonaises
Copland: Appalachian Spring
Copland: Clarinet Concerto
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
Crumb: Black Angels
Debussy: Cello Sonata
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
Debussy: Estampes
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
Debussy: Images for orchestra
Debussy: Images for Piano, L110 & L111
Debussy: Jeux
Debussy: La Mer (“The Sea”) 
Debussy: Nocturnes L91
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (“Prelude to the afternoon of a faun”) 
Debussy: Preludes 
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp
Debussy: String quartet
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque
Delibes: Lakme
Delius: Sea Drift
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Duruflé: Requiem
Dutilleux: Metaboles
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
Dvořák: Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81
Dvořák: Piano Trio #4 in E minor, "Dumky," op. 90
Dvořák: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
Dvořák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Dvořák: Serenade for Strings
Dvořák: Stabat Mater
Dvořák: String Quartet #12 "American" in F, op. 96 
Dvořák: Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70
Dvořák: Symphony #8 in G, op. 88
Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor “From the New World”, op. 95
Dvořák: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 53
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85 
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Elgar: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain
Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11
Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
Fauré: Piano Quartet #1 in C, op. 15
Fauré: Piano Quintet #2 in C minor, op. 115
Fauré: Requiem in D minor, op. 48 
Franck: Symphony in D minor
Franck: Variations Symphoniques
Franck: Violin Sonata in A
Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
Gershwin: An American in Paris
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Gesualdo: Madrigals
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
Glass: Akhnaten
Glass: Violin Concerto #1
Glazunov: Symphony #5
Glazunov: The Seasons
Gliere: Symphony #3 "Ilya Muromets" in B minor, op. 42
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
Gorecki: Symphony #3, “Symphony of Sorrowful Songs”, op. 36
Gounod: Faust
Grieg: Holberg Suite 
Grieg: Lyric Pieces
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
Grieg: String Quartet in G minor, op. 27 
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
Handel: Dixit Dominus
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
Handel: Giulio Cesare 
Handel: Israel in Egypt
Handel: Messiah, HWV 56
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
Handel: Solomon
Handel: Water Music
Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C, H.7b/1
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D
Haydn: Missa in Angustiis, “Lord Nelson Mass” 
Haydn: Piano Concerto #11 in D, H. XVIII/11 
Haydn: Piano Sonata #62 in E-flat, Hob. XVI/52
Haydn: String Quartets op. 20 "Sun"
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
Haydn: String Quartets op. 64, "Tost Quartets Set III"
Haydn: String Quartets op. 76, “Erdödy”
Haydn: Symphony #101 in D, "Clock"
Haydn: Symphony #104 in D, “London”
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell"
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, “Bear”
Haydn: Symphony #88 in G
Haydn: Symphony #94 in G, "Surprise"
Haydn: The Creation
Haydn: The Seasons
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat 
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
Holst: The Planets
Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
Hummel: Piano Concerto #3 in B minor
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto in E
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
Ives: The Unanswered Question
Janáček: Glagolitic Mass
Janáček: Idyll for String Orchestra
Janáček: Mladi
Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
Janáček: Sinfonietta 
Janáček: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
Janáček: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
Khachaturian: Gayane
Lalo: Symphonie espagnole in D minor, op. 21 
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
Ligeti: Requiem
Liszt: A Faust Symphony
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
Liszt: Christus
Liszt: Les Preludes
Liszt: Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat
Liszt: Piano Concerto #2 in A, S 125 
Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor
Liszt: Transcendental Études
Lully: Atys
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata
Lutosławski: Symphony #3
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (“The Song of the Earth”) 
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder 
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder
Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan" in D
Mahler: Symphony #10
Mahler: Symphony #2 “Resurrection” 
Mahler: Symphony #3
Mahler: Symphony #4
Mahler: Symphony #5 in C-sharp minor
Mahler: Symphony #6 “Tragic” in A minor 
Mahler: Symphony #7
Mahler: Symphony #8, “Symphony of a thousand”
Mahler: Symphony #9
Martinů: Double Concerto
Mathieu: Piano Concerto #4
Medtner: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 50 
Medtner: Skazki
Medtner: Sonata Romantica
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
Mendelssohn: Elijah
Mendelssohn: Octet in E-flat, op. 29 
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 49
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 13
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 "Scottish" in A, op. 56 
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 in A, “Italian”, op. 90 
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64
Messiaen: L'Ascension
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps (“Quartet for the End of Time”)
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
Messiaen: Visions de l’amen 
Milhaud: The Creation of the World
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
Monteverdi: Madrigals
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622 
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581 
Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K 299
Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
Mozart: Don Giovanni, K. 527
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor, K. 427 
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro, K 492
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
Mozart: Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467 
Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
Mozart: Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K 491
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 in C, K 503
Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 “Jeunehomme” in E-flat, K 271 
Mozart: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, K. 478
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
Mozart: Serenade #10 in B-flat, "Gran Partita", K 361
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante in E-flat, K. 364 
Mozart: String Quartet #19 in C, "Dissonance", K 465
Mozart: String Quintet #3 in G, K. 515
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor K 516
Mozart: Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183
Mozart: Symphony #29 in A, K 201/186a
Mozart: Symphony #35 in D, "Haffner,” K 385
Mozart: Symphony #38 “Prague" in D, K. 504
Mozart: Symphony #39 in E-flat, K 543
Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550 
Mozart: Symphony #41 in C, “Jupiter”, K. 551 
Mozart: The Magic Flute, K 620
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
Nielsen: Symphony #5, op. 50

Cont'd:


----------



## science

Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
Paganini: 24 Caprices
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Palestrina: Stabat Mater
Pärt: Fratres
Pärt: Tabula Rasa
Pärt: Te Deum
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
Poulenc: Gloria
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16 
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26 
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet 
Prokofiev: Symphony #1 in D, "Classical," op. 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 19
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8)
Puccini: La Bohème
Puccini: Madama Butterfly
Puccini: Tosca
Puccini: Turandot
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
Purcell: King Arthur
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18 
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30 
Rachmaninoff: Preludes
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances, op. 45
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9 
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
Ravel: Bolero
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges
Ravel: La Valse
Ravel: Miroirs
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
Ravel: Piano Trio
Ravel: Scheherazade 
Ravel: String Quartet in F
Rebel: Les élémens
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
Reich: The Desert Music
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
Riley: In C
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35 
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
Rott: Symphony in E major
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 33
Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
Saint-Saëns: Symphony #3 in C minor, “Organ”, op. 78
Satie: Gymnopedies
Scarlatti, D: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
Scelsi: Uaxuctum
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht, op. 4
Schubert Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D 960
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D 839 (Ave Maria)
Schubert: “Wanderer” Fantasy in C, op. 15, D 760 
Schubert: An die Musik, D 547
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata in A minor, D 821
Schubert: Der Erlkönig, D 328
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, op. 25, D 795 
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor for piano four hands, D 940
Schubert: Impromptus, opp. 90 (D 899) and 142 (D 935) 
Schubert: Mass #6 in E-flat, D 950 
Schubert: Octet in F, D 803
Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout" in A, D 667 
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D 958
Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 in A, D 959
Schubert: Piano Trio #1 in B-flat, D 898
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 in E-flat, D 929 
Schubert: Schwanengesang, D 957
Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde" in A minor, D 804
Schubert: String Quartet #14 in D minor, “Death & the Maiden”, D 810 
Schubert: String Quartet #15 in G, D 887
Schubert: String Quintet in C, D 956 
Schubert: Symphony #8 in B minor, “Unfinished”, D 759 
Schubert: Symphony #9 in C, “Great”, D 944 
Schubert: Winterreise, D 911
Schumann, C: Piano Trio
Schumann, R: Frauenliebe und –leben
Schumann: Carnaval, op. 9
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6 
Schumann: Dichterliebe 
Schumann: Fantasie in C, op. 17 
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, op. 12
Schumann: Kinderszenen, op. 15
Schumann: Kreisleriana, op. 16
Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
Schumann: Piano Quartet
Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op 44
Schumann: Symphony #2 in C, op. 61
Schumann: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120 
Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5, op. 53
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 67
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110 
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47 
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
Sibelius: Finlandia
Sibelius: Kullervo
Sibelius: Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 39
Sibelius: Symphony #2 in D, op. 43 
Sibelius: Symphony #4
Sibelius: Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
Sibelius: Symphony #7 in C, op. 105
Sibelius: Tapiola
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D, op. 47 
Smetana: Má vlast (My fatherland)
Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
Strauss, R: Der Rosenkavalier
Strauss, R: Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op. 40
Strauss, R: Eine Alpensinfonie
Strauss, R: Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration), op. 24
Strauss, R: Vier letzte Lieder (“Four Last Songs”) 
Strauss, R.: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Strauss, R.: Metamorphosen
Strauss, R.: Salome
Strauss, R.: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
Stravinsky: Mass
Stravinsky: Petrushka
Stravinsky: Pulcinella
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements 
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Suk: Asrael Symphony in C, op. 27 
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
Takemitsu: November Steps
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Tallis: Spem in Alium 
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
Tavener: Song for Athene
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, op. 50 
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1 in D, op. 11
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36 
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 in B minor, “Pathétique”, op. 74
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D, op. 35 
Telemann: Tafelmusik
Varèse: Amériques
Varèse: Deserts
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "London"
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
Verdi: Aïda
Verdi: Falstaff
Verdi: Il trovatore
Verdi: La Traviata
Verdi: Otello
Verdi: Requiem
Verdi: Rigoletto
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium 
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5
Vivaldi: Gloria
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
Vivaldi: Le quattro stagioni (The Four Seasons) 
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (“The Ring of the Nibelung”) 
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
Wagner: Lohengrin
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
Wagner: Tannhauser
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
Walton: Viola Concerto
Walton: Violin Concerto
Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
Webern: String Quartet
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181


----------



## science

Here is the scoreboard by composer (as of #601) – note that this is somewhat arbitrary, as we since we’re counting things like the Brandenburg Concertos, The Ring, Haydn’s op. 76 quartets, Chopin’s Nocturnes and so on as single works. Nevertheless, it’s interesting for some people to see this: 

35 Beethoven
34
33
32 Mozart
31
30 Bach
29
28
27
26
25 Brahms 
24 Schubert
23
22
21
20
19 Haydn 
18
17
16
15 Debussy
14 Mahler
13 Ravel, Schumann, Tchaikovsky
12 Bartók, Dvořák, Mendelssohn
11 
10 Sibelius
9 Chopin, Handel, Prokofiev, Strauss R
8 Bruckner, Liszt, Schoenberg, Shostakovich, Stravinsky
7 Berlioz, Janáček, Rachmaninoff, Verdi, Wagner
6 
5 Fauré, Grieg, Ligeti, Vaughan Williams 
4 Elgar, Messiaen, Monteverdi, Puccini, Saint-Saëns, Vivaldi 
3 Barber, Berg, Britten, Franck, Gershwin, Josquin, Medtner, Palestrina, Pärt, Rimsky-Korsakov, Walton, Webern 
2 Adams, Albéniz, Biber, Bizet, Borodin, Bruch, Byrd, Chausson, Copland, Dutilleux, Enescu, Gesualdo, Glass, Glazunov, Gluck, Hindemith, Hummel, Ives, Lutoslawski, Machaut, Mussorgsky, Nielsen, Penderecki, Purcell, Reich, Scriabin, Takemitsu, Tallis, Varèse, Victoria, Villa-Lobos
1 Adam, Albinoni, Alkan, Allegri, Alwyn, Arensky, Bach CPE, Bax, Beach, Bellini, Berio, Bernstein, Berwald, Boccherini, Brian, Busoni, Buxtehude, Cage, Canteloube, Charpentier, Cherubini, Corelli, Couperin, Crumb, Delibes, Delius, Donizetti, Dowland, Duruflé, Falla, Gabrieli, Gliere, Gorecki, Gounod, Gubaidulina, Holst, Honegger, Khachaturian, Lalo, Lully, Martinu, Mathieu, Milhaud, Monn, Ockeghem, Paganini, Pergolesi, Pérotin, Piazzolla, Poulenc, Rameau, Rebel, Respighi, Riley, Rodrigo, Rossini, Rott, Rzewski, Satie, Scarlatti D, Scelsi, Schnittke, Schumann C, Schütz, Smetana, Strauss J II, Suk, Szymanowski, Tartini, Tavener, Telemann, Weber, Zelenka


----------



## science

And finally, here is the board for the next voter (you are eligible to vote immediately if you have not voted within the past 9 hours): 

Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 3
Byrd: Infelix ego - 9
Debussy: Images pour orchestre - 10
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 3
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" - 4
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 2
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 10
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 10


----------



## Hausmusik

After science

Byrd / Haydn / Falla

Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 3
Byrd: Infelix ego - 11
Debussy: Images pour orchestre - 10
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 4
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" - 4
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 2
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 10
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 10


----------



## science

There we go! Off and running.


----------



## Trout

After Hausmusik:

Falla / Debussy / Widor

Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 3
Byrd: Infelix ego - 11
Debussy: Images pour orchestre - 11
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 11
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 4
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" - 4
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 2
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 10
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 9


----------



## science

I'll seize the occasion of a new thread to repeat how grateful I am to the participants in these projects. I have learned so much from all of you.


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Schumann / Strauss / Falla

Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 3
Byrd: Infelix ego - 11
Debussy: Images pour orchestre - 11
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 4
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" - 6
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 3
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 10
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 9


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after mmsbls:

Debussy, Strauss, Haydn

Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 3
Byrd: Infelix ego - 11
Debussy: Images pour orchestre - 13
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 1
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" - 6
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 4
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 10
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 9


----------



## pjang23

Debussy Strauss Tveitt

Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 3
Byrd: Infelix ego - 11
Debussy: Images pour orchestre - 15
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 3
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" - 6
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 5
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 9
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 9


----------



## Hausmusik

this post has been removed by me.


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 4
*Byrd: Infelix ego - 10
Debussy: Images pour orchestre - 17
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10*
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 3
*Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10*
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" - 6
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 5
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 9
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 9

Debussy / Boccherini / Byrd

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre

New board:

Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 4
Byrd: Infelix ego - 10
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 3
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" - 6
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 5
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 9
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 9


----------



## Hausmusik

After science

Byrd / Haydn / Korngold

Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 4
Byrd: Infelix ego - 12
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 4
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 9
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" - 6
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 5
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 9
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 9


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after haus:

Bartok: The Wooden Prince, Stravinsky: Agon, Falla

Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 2
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 4
Byrd: Infelix ego - 12
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 4
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 9
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" - 6
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 5
Stravinsky: Agon - 1
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 9
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 9


----------



## pjang23

Byrd Schumann Korngold

Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 2
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 4
Byrd: Infelix ego - 14
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 4
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 8
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" - 7
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 5
Stravinsky: Agon - 1
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 9
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Schumann / Strauss / Falla

Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 2
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 4
Byrd: Infelix ego - 14
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 8
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 4
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 8
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" - 9
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 6
Stravinsky: Agon - 1
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 9
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 9


----------



## Hausmusik

Byrd / Bocc / Tveitt

Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 2
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 5
*Byrd: Infelix ego - 16*
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 8
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 4
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 8
*Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" - 9*
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 6
Stravinsky: Agon - 1
*Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 9*

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego

New Board

Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 2
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 5
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 8
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 4
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 8
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" - 9
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 6
Stravinsky: Agon - 1
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 9


----------



## science

after Hausmusik: 

Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 2
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 5
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 8
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 4
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" - 8
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 6
Stravinsky: Agon - 1
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 10

Korngold / Widor / Schumann


----------



## Trout

After science:

Falla / Stravinsky / Widor

Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 2
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 5
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 4
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" - 8
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 6
Stravinsky: Agon - 2
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 9


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after fish:

Bartok, Stra, Schumann

Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 4
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 5
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 4
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" - 7
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 6
Stravinsky: Agon - 3
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy:

Schumann / Strauss / Falla
Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 4
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 5
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 4
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" - 9
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 7
Stravinsky: Agon - 3
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Tveitt / Stravinsky / Korngold

Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 4
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 5
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 4
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 9
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" - 9
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 7
Stravinsky: Agon - 4
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 10
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 9


----------



## pjang23

Strauss Tveitt Widor

Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 4
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 5
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 4
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 9
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" - 9
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 9
Stravinsky: Agon - 4
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 11
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 8


----------



## Hausmusik

After pjang

Haydn / Bocc / Bartok

Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 7
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 6
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 6
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 9
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" - 9
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 9
Stravinsky: Agon - 4
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 11
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 8


----------



## Turangalîla

After Hausmusik:

Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death / Haydn / Bartok

Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 6
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 6
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 9
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death 
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" - 9
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 9
Stravinsky: Agon - 4
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 11
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 8


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after CJP:

Bartok, Stravinsky, Tviett

Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 8
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 6
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 9
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death 
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" - 9
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 9
Stravinsky: Agon - 5
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 10
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 8


----------



## science

after Toddlertoddy: 

Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 8
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 6
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death 
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" - 9
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 9
Stravinsky: Agon - 4
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 10
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 10

Widor / Korngold / Stravinsky


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Schumann / Strauss / Falla

Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 8
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 6
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 8
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" - 11
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 10
Stravinsky: Agon - 4
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 10
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 10


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Falla Strauss

Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 8
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 6
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 7
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" - 13
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 9
Stravinsky: Agon - 4
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 10
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 10


----------



## Hausmusik

after pjang

Schumann / Tveitt / Haydn

Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 8
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 6
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" - 15
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 9
Stravinsky: Agon - 4
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 9
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 10


----------



## Trout

After Hausmusik:

Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 / Falla / Widor

Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 8
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 6
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" - 15
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 9
Stravinsky: Agon - 4
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 2
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Schumann / Strauss / Falla

Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 8
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 6
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
*Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10*
*Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" - 17*
*Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 10*
Stravinsky: Agon - 4
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 2
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 9


----------



## mmsbls

new List:

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"

New Board

Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 8
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 6
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 10
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 10
Stravinsky: Agon - 4
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 2
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 9


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 8
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 6
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 8
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 10
Stravinsky: Agon - 4
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 2
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 11

Widor / Korngold / Haydn


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after science:

Bartok, Strav, Falla

Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 10
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 6
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 8
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 8
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 11
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 10
Stravinsky: Agon - 5
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 2
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 11


----------



## pjang23

Korngold Falla Widor

Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 10
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 6
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 8
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 13
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 10
Stravinsky: Agon - 5
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 2
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 10


----------



## Hausmusik

After pjang

Dvorak / Boccherini / Widor

Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 10
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 7
Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87 - 2
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 8
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 13
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 10
Stravinsky: Agon - 5
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 2
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Hausmusik:

Strauss / Dvorak / Tveitt

Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 10
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 7
Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87 - 3
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 8
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 13
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 12
Stravinsky: Agon - 5
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 2
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 9


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 10
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 7
Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87 - 3
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 8
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 15
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 11
Stravinsky: Agon - 5
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 2
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 10

Korngold / Widor / Strauss


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after science:

Bartok, Stravinsky, Bocc

Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 12
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 6
Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87 - 3
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 8
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 15
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 11
Stravinsky: Agon - 6
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 2
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 10


----------



## Trout

After Toddlertoddy:

Falla / Vaughan Williams / Widor

Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 12
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 6
Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87 - 3
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 11
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 8
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 15
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 11
Stravinsky: Agon - 6
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 3
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 9


----------



## Turangalîla

After Trout:

Mussorgsky / Haydn / Bartok

Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 11
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 6
Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87 - 3
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 11
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 15
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 4
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 11
Stravinsky: Agon - 6
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 3
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 9

Let me explain about the Mussorgsky (which was not present in Trout's most recent vote). I nominated the piece—giving it two points—a day or two ago. I just typed the name of the piece and forgot to put that it had two points beside it. So, there it sat, with no indication of its point count for the next couple of votes (nobody changed its score), and eventually, someone took it off of the board (however, they did not give it the -1 vote, they just took it off). So I have put it back on, with my 2 points from this current vote added.

Listen to it please, and read the words in English! It is really a wonderful piece of music! Dmitri Hvorostovsky does the best interpretation, I think.


----------



## pjang23

Korngold Haydn Bartok

Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 10
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 6
Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87 - 3
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 11
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 17
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 4
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 11
Stravinsky: Agon - 6
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 3
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 9


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Boccherini/Dvorak/Tveitt

Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 10
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 8
Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87 - 4
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 11
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 17
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 4
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 11
Stravinsky: Agon - 6
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 3
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 9


----------



## Hausmusik

After conor

Dvorak / Korngold / Falla

Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 10
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 8
Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87 - 6
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
*Korngold: Die tote Stadt - 18*
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 4
*Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 11*
Stravinsky: Agon - 6
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 3
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 9


----------



## Hausmusik

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt 

Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 10
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 8
Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87 - 6
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 4
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 11
Stravinsky: Agon - 6
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 3
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 9


----------



## science

after HM: 

Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 9
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 9
Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87 - 6
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 4
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 11
Stravinsky: Agon - 6
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 3
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 11

Widor / Boccherini / Bartok


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Tveitt / Strav / Falla

Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 9
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 9
Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87 - 6
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 4
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 11
Stravinsky: Agon - 7
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 3
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 11

I recommend all those with a Spotify or Wimp account to type Geirr Tveitt in the search field. Lots of great romantic folk music, and some modern as well. Suite No. 1 from the 100 Folk Tunes is fantastic! My favorite is No. 10 "Stølstone". He captured the Norwegian spirit even more than Grieg did.


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Strauss / Dvorak / Falla

Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 9
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 9
Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87 - 7
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 8
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 4
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 13
Stravinsky: Agon - 7
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 3
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 11


----------



## science

Trout, how about a Falla for Widor deal?


----------



## Turangalîla

After mmsbls:

Mussorgsky / Haydn / Bartok

Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 8
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 9
Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87 - 7
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 8
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 11
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 6
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 13
Stravinsky: Agon - 7
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 3
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 11


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after cjp

Bartok, Stra, Haydn

Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 10
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 9
Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87 - 7
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 8
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 6
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 13
Stravinsky: Agon - 8
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 3
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 11


----------



## pjang23

Strauss Dvorak Widor

Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 10
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 9
Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87 - 8
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 8
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 6
Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 15
Stravinsky: Agon - 8
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 3
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 10


----------



## Hausmusik

After pjang

Strauss / Bocc / Muss

*Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 10*
*Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 10*
Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87 - 8
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 8
*Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10*
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 5
*Strauss: Oboe Concerto - 17*
Stravinsky: Agon - 8
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 3
*Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 10*


----------



## Hausmusik

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt 
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto

Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 10
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 10
Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87 - 8
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 8
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 5
Stravinsky: Agon - 8
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 3
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 10


----------



## science

after Hausmusik: 

Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 9
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 10
Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87 - 8
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 8
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 6
Stravinsky: Agon - 8
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 3
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 12

Widor / Mussorgsky / Bartok


----------



## Turangalîla

After science:

Mussorgsky / Haydn / Bartok

Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 8
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 10
Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87 - 8
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 8
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 11
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 8
Stravinsky: Agon - 8
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 3
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After CarterJohnsonPiano:

Dvorak / Haydn / Falla

Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 8
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 10
Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87 - 10
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 7
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 12
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 8
Stravinsky: Agon - 8
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 3
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 12


----------



## pjang23

Bach Widor Haydn

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 2
Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 8
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 10
Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87 - 10
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 7
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 11
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 8
Stravinsky: Agon - 8
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 3
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 13


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Tveitt / Widor / Haydn

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 2
Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 8
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 10
Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87 - 10
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 7
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 8
Stravinsky: Agon - 8
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 3
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 14


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after berg:

Bartok, Stravinsky, Tveitt

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 2
Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 10
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 10
Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87 - 10
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 7
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 8
Stravinsky: Agon - 9
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 3
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 14


----------



## science

after Toddlertoddy: 

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 3
Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 9
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 10
Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87 - 10
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 7
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 8
Stravinsky: Agon - 9
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 3
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 16

Widor / Bach / Bartok


----------



## Hausmusik

After science, and continuing my enshrinement streak. . .

Widor / Dvorak / Tveitt

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 3
Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 9
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 10
*Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87 - 11*
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 7
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 8
Stravinsky: Agon - 9
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 3
*Widor: Organ Symphony #5 - 18*


----------



## Hausmusik

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 3
Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 9
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 10
Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87 - 11
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 7
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 8
Stravinsky: Agon - 9
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 3


I'm going to be off the grid for a bit as I go on vacation. I hope one of those whose works I've helped enshrine will consider pushing Dvorak, Haydn or Boccherini, all of which have languished from lack of my attention the last couple days!


----------



## Trout

After Hausmusik (who I hope enjoys his vacation):

Falla / Dvorak / Boccherini

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 3
Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 9
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 9
Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87 - 12
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 8
Stravinsky: Agon - 9
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Dvorak / Haydn / Tveitt

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 3
Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 9
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 9
Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87 - 14
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 11
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 8
Stravinsky: Agon - 9
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 3


----------



## Turangalîla

After mmsbls:

Mussorgsky / Bach / Bartok

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 4
Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 8
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 9
Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87 - 14
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 11
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 10
Stravinsky: Agon - 9
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 3


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after CJP:

Bartok, Stravinsky, Haydn

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 4
Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 10
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 9
Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87 - 14
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 10
Stravinsky: Agon - 10
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 3


----------



## science

after Toddy: 

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 4
Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 10
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 10
Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87 - 16
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 10
Stravinsky: Agon - 9
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 3

Dvorak / Boccherini / Stravinsky


----------



## Hausmusik

I will likely be offline when the deed is done, but thanks to all who helped with Dvorak! You are champs. Catch you in a week or so.


----------



## pjang23

Bach Dvorak Boccherini

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 6
Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 10
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 9
*Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87 - 17*
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 10
Stravinsky: Agon - 9
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 3


----------



## pjang23

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 6
Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 10
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 9
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 10
Stravinsky: Agon - 9
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 3


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Falla / Vaughan Williams / Haydn

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 6
Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 10
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 9
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 11
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 10
Stravinsky: Agon - 9
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Goldmark: Violin Concerto / Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” / Falla

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 6
Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 10
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 9
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 2
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 1
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 10
Stravinsky: Agon - 9
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 4


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after trout:

Bartok, Stravinsky, Falla

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 6
Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 12
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 9
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 2
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 1
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 10
Stravinsky: Agon - 10
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 4


----------



## Turangalîla

After toddy:

Mussorgsky / Bach / Bartok

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 7
Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 11
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 9
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 2
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 1
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 12
Stravinsky: Agon - 10
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 4


----------



## science

after CJP: 

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 7
Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 10
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 11
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 2
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 1
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 12
Stravinsky: Agon - 10
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 4

Boccherini / Haydn / Bartok


----------



## pjang23

Bach Boccherini Haydn

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 9
Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 10
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 12
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 2
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 1
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 12
Stravinsky: Agon - 10
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 4


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Boccherini/RVW/Tveitt

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 9
Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 10
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 14
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 2
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 1
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 12
Stravinsky: Agon - 10
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 5


----------



## Turangalîla

After Conor

Mussorgsky / Bach / Vaughan Williams

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 10
Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 10
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 14
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 2
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 1
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 14
Stravinsky: Agon - 10
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After CarterJohnsonPiano:

Goldmark / Mozart / Falla

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 10
Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 10
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 14
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 8
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 4
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 2
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 14
Stravinsky: Agon - 10
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 4


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Falla / Vaughan Williams / Boccherini

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 10
Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 10
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 13
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 4
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 2
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 14
Stravinsky: Agon - 10
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout:

Stravinsky / Tveitt / Boccherini

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 10
Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 10
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 12
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 4
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 2
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 14
Stravinsky: Agon - 12
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 5


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 12
Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 10
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 12
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 11
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 4
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 2
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 14
Stravinsky: Agon - 11
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 5

Bach / Falla / Stravinsky


----------



## pjang23

Mussorgsky Haydn Bach

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 11
Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 10
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 12
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 11
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 4
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 2
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 16
Stravinsky: Agon - 11
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 5


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Boccherini/RVW/Tveitt

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 11
Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 10
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 14
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 11
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 4
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 2
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 16
Stravinsky: Agon - 11
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 6


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after conor:

Bartok, Stravinsky, Mussorgsky

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 11
Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 12
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 14
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 11
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 4
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 2
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 15
Stravinsky: Agon - 12
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy:

Goldmark / Mozart / Falla

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 11
Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 12
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 14
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 6
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 3
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 15
Stravinsky: Agon - 12
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 6


----------



## Turangalîla

After mmsbls:

Mussorgsky / Mozart / Boccherini

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 11
Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 12
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 13
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 6
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 4
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 17
Stravinsky: Agon - 12
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 6


----------



## pjang23

Wow, I'm definitely going to nominate these works in the orchestral project.

Nielsen: Helios Overture





Gade: Echoes of Ossian









Nielsen Gade Stravinsky

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 11
Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 12
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 13
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 1
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 6
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 "Posthorn" - 4
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 17
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 2
Stravinsky: Agon - 11
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 6


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 13
Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 11
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 13
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 1
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 6
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 4
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 17
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 2
Stravinsky: Agon - 11
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 6
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 1 

Bach / Zelenka / Bartok


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Not to be barging in or anything like that, but we need more participants in the Modern project because we only have three (me, CJP, berghansson). Three. That is a freaking small number for a project that is supposed to represent the general opinion of TC.


----------



## pjang23

Toddlertoddy said:


> Not to be barging in or anything like that, but we need more participants in the Modern project because we only have three (me, CJP, berghansson). Three. That is a freaking small number for a project that is supposed to represent the general opinion of TC.


My knowledge of 20th century is quite limited, so I didn't think I could contribute much to the project besides the most conservative choices. (I rarely like avant-garde, so I wouldn't be a good judge on how to order those works) Well, if there's anything gained from that thread, it will serve as a useful supplement to a TC top modern works list. The forum is quite busy with votes right now, though TC Orchestral will be complete in 10 days, and I'll contribute to the modern list if there's healthy participation.


----------



## Turangalîla

After science:

Mussorgsky / Mozart / Boccherini

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 13
Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 11
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 12
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 1
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 6
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 5
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 19
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 2
Stravinsky: Agon - 11
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 6
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 1

I don't dislike the Boccherini, but I want the Mussorgsky in first. I would appreciate if someone would either help me with this, or otherwise don't give the Bach any more votes until I do so this evening.


----------



## science

after CJP:

*Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 12*
Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 11
*Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 12*
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 1
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 6
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 11
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 "Posthorn" - 5
*Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death - 19*
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 2
Stravinsky: Agon - 11
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 6
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 3

Zelenka / Haydn / Bach

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death

New board:

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 12
Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 11
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 12
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 1
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 6
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 11
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 "Posthorn" - 5
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 2
Stravinsky: Agon - 11
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 6
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 3


----------



## Trout

After science:

Falla / Vaughan Williams / Boccherini

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 12
Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 11
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 11
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 12
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 1
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 6
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 11
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 5
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 2
Stravinsky: Agon - 11
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 7
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Goldmark / Mozart / Falla

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 12
Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 11
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 11
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 11
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 1
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 8
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 11
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 6
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 2
Stravinsky: Agon - 11
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 7
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 3


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after mmsbls:

Bartok, Stravinsky, Boccherini

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 12
Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 13
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 10
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 11
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 1
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 8
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 11
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 6
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 2
Stravinsky: Agon - 12
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 7
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 3


----------



## pjang23

Bartok Gade Bach

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 11
Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 15
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 10
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 11
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 2
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 8
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 11
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 6
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 2
Stravinsky: Agon - 12
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 7
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 3


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after pjang:

Bartok, Bach, Mozart

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 12
Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 17
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 10
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 11
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 2
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 8
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 11
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 5
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 2
Stravinsky: Agon - 12
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 7
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy:

Goldmark / Mozart / Falla

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 12
Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 17
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 10
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 2
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 10
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 11
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 6
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 2
Stravinsky: Agon - 12
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 7
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 3


----------



## Conor71

After mmsbls:

Nielsen/Boccherini/Tveitt

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 12
Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 17
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 11
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 2
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 10
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 11
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 6
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 4
Stravinsky: Agon - 12
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 7
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 3


----------



## pjang23

Bartok Gade Bach

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 11
*Bartok: The Wooden Prince - 19*
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 11
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 3
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 10
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 11
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 "Posthorn" - 6
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 4
Stravinsky: Agon - 12
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 7
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 3


----------



## pjang23

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartok: The Wooden Prince

New board:

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 11
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 11
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 3
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 10
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 11
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 6
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 4
Stravinsky: Agon - 12
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 7
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Stravinsky / Mozart / Haydn

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 11
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 11
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 3
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 10
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 7
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 4
Stravinsky: Agon - 14
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 7
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 3


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 11
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 11
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 3
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 10
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 11
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 6
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 4
Stravinsky: Agon - 14
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 7
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 5

Zelenka / Haydn / Mozart


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Goldmark / Mozart / Tveitt


Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 11
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 11
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 3
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 12
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 11
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 7
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 4
Stravinsky: Agon - 14
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 7
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 5


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after mmsbls:

Stravinsky, RVW, Haydn

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 11
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 11
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 3
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 12
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 7
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 4
Stravinsky: Agon - 16
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 8
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 5


----------



## pjang23

Nielsen Gade Goldmark

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 11
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 11
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 11
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 7
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 6
Stravinsky: Agon - 16
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 8
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Stravinsky / Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer / Falla

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 11
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 11
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 11
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 "Posthorn" - 7
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 6
* Stravinsky: Agon - 18*
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 8
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 1
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 5

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartok: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon

New board:

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 11
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 11
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 11
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 "Posthorn" - 7
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 6
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 8
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 1
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 5


----------



## Trout

Bleh, I give up on Falla for now.


After berghansson:

Vaughan Williams / Wagner / Zelenka

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 11
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 11
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 11
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 7
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 6
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 10
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 2
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 4


----------



## science

Trout said:


> Bleh, I give up on Falla for now.


You didn't make a deal with me of Falla for Widor, but would you take Falla for Zelenka?


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 10
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 13
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 11
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 7
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 6
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 10
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 2
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 5

Boccherini / Zelenka / Bach


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Goldmark / Mozart / Tveitt

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 10
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 13
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 13
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 8
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 6
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 10
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 2
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 5


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after mmsbls:

Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra, Nielsen, Boccherini

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 10
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 12
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 13
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 2
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 8
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 7
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 10
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 2
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 5


----------



## pjang23

Boccherini Gade Goldbark

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 10
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 14
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 12
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 2
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 8
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 7
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 10
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 2
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 5


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Boccherini/Falla/Tveitt

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 10
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 16
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 12
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 2
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 8
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 7
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 3
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 10
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 2
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 5


----------



## Trout

After Conor71:

Vaughan Williams / Zelenka / Nielsen

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 10
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 16
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 12
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 2
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 8
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 6
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 3
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 12
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 2
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 6


----------



## science

after Trout:

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 10
*Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D Major "Fandango" - 19*
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 11
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
*Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 12*
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 2
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 "Posthorn" - 8
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 6
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 3
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 11
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 2
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 6

Boccherini / Falla / Vaughan Williams

(Sorry Trout! But I will now devote all my +2 to Falla, and all my +1 to Zelenka so that he will be in a better position when we're done with Falla.)


----------



## science

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartok: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"

New board: 


Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 10
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 11
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 12
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 2
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 8
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 6
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 3
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 11
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 2
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Goldmark / Mozart / Falla

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 10
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 14
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 2
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 9
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 6
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 3
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 11
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 2
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Wagner / Mozart / Zelenka

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 10
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 14
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 2
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 10
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 6
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 3
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 11
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 4
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 5


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after berg:

RVW, Luto, Haydn

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 10
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 14
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 10
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 6
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 3
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 13
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 4
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 5


----------



## Conor71

After Toddlertoddy:

RVW/Falla/Tveitt

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 10
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 11
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 14
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 10
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 6
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 15
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 4
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 5


----------



## pjang23

Goldmark Gade VW

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 10
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 11
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 6
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 16
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 10
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 6
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 14
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 4
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 5


----------



## science

after pjang23: 
Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 10
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 13
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 6
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 16
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 9
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 6
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 14
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 4
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 6

Falla / Zelenka / Mozart


----------



## Trout

After science:

Falla / Zelenka / Goldmark

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 10
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 15
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 6
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 15
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 9
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 6
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 14
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 4
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Goldmark / Mozart / Tveitt

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 10
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 15
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 6
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 17
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 10
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 6
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 1
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 14
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 4
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 7


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after mmsbls:

Luto, Bach, Mozart

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 11
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 15
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 6
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 17
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 9
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 6
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 1
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 14
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 4
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 7


----------



## pjang23

Goldmark Nielsen Falla

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 11
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 14
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 7
Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 19
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 9
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 6
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 1
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 14
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 4
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 7


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 11
*Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 14*
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 7
*Goldmark: Violin Concerto - 21*
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 "Posthorn" - 9
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 6
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 1
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 13
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 4
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 8

Goldmark / Zelenka / Vaughan Williams


----------



## science

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartok: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28

New board: 

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 11
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 14
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 7
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 9
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 6
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 1
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 13
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 4
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 8


----------



## Trout

After science:

Falla / Zelenka / Nielsen

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 11
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 16
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 7
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 9
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 5
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 1
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 13
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 4
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Haydn / Lutoslawski

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 11
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 16
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 7
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 11
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 5
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 1
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 13
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 4
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Wagner / Nielsen / Haydn

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 11
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 16
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 7
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 11
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 6
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 1
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 13
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 6
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 9


----------



## Vesteralen

After berghansson

Nielsen/Vaughan Williams/nobody

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 11
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 16
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 7
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 11
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 8
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 1
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 14
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 6
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 9


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Bach, RVW, Falla

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 13
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 15
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 7
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 11
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 8
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 1
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 15
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 6
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 9


----------



## pjang23

Falla Gade VW

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 13
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 17
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 11
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 8
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 1
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 14
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 6
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 9


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Falla / Zelenka / Nielsen

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 13
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 19
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 "Posthorn" - 11
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 7
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 1
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 14
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 6
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 10



Vesteralen said:


> After berghansson
> 
> Nielsen/Vaughan Williams/nobody
> 
> Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 11
> Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 16
> Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 7
> Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
> Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
> Mozart: Serenade No. 9 "Posthorn" - 11
> Nielsen: Helios Overture - 8
> Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 1
> Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 14
> Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 6
> Zelenka: Missa votiva - 9


I think the negative vote is mandatory.


----------



## science

After Trout, and removing Vesteralen's vote (he can vote again at any time):

*Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 13
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos - 20*
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 "Posthorn" - 10
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 5
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 1
*Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 13*
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 6
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 12

Zelenka / Falla / Mozart


----------



## science

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartok: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos

New board: 
Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 13
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 10
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 5
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 1
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 13
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 6
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mozart / Haydn / Lutoslawski

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 13
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 12
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 5
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 1
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 13
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 6
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 12


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after mmsbls:

Luto, Bach, Haydn

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 14
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 12
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 5
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 1
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 13
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 6
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 12


----------



## science

after TT: 

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 13
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 12
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 5
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 13
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 6
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 14

Zelenka / Tviett / Bach


----------



## Trout

After science:

Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis / Zelenka / Nielsen

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 13
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 12
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 4
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 2
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 13
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 6
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 15


----------



## science

Would anyone object to arranging spot #666 for a work by Peter Warlock? (Or have a more appropriate suggestion for it?)


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Haydn / Lutoslawski

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 13
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 14
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 4
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 2
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 13
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 6
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 15


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after mmsbls:

Bach, Nielsen, Zelenka

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 15
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 14
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 5
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 2
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 13
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 6
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 14


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Toddler:

Tveitt / Wagner / Haydn

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 15
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 14
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 5
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 2
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 13
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 7
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 14


----------



## pjang23

science said:


> Would anyone object to arranging spot #666 for a work by Peter Warlock? (Or have a more appropriate suggestion for it?)


:lol: Be sure to give us a reminder.

Nielsen Gade VW

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 15
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 "Posthorn" - 12
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 6
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 2
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 12
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 6
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 15


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Correcting:

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 15
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 14
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 7
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 2
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 12
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 7
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 14


----------



## science

after TT's correction: 

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 15
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 13
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 7
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 2
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 12
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 8
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 16

Zelenka / Wagner / Mozart


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mozart / Haydn / Lutoslawski

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 15
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 15
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 7
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 2
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 12
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 8
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 16


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after mmsbls:

Bach, RVW, Gade

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 17
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 15
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 7
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 2
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 13
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 8
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 16


----------



## pjang23

Bach Nielsen Zelenka

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 19
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 15
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 8
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 2
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 13
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 8
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 15


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 19
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 1 
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 14
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 8
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 2
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 13
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 8
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 17

Zelenka / Gounod / Mozart


----------



## Trout

After science:

Pachelbel / Vaughan Williams / Haydn

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 19
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 1 
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 14
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 8
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 4
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 14
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 8
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 17


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout:

Tveitt / Wagner / Pachelbel

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 19
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 1 
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 14
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 8
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 3
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 14
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 9
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Mozart / Haydn / Lutoslawski

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 19
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 1
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 2
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 16
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 8
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 3
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 14
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 9
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 17


----------



## pjang23

Bach Nielsen Mozart

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 21
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 1
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 2
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 15
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 9
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 3
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 14
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 9
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 17


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 23
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 1
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 2
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 14
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 9
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 3
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 14
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 9
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 18

Bach / Zelenka / Mozart


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after science:

Bach, RVW, Mozart

*Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" - 25*
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 1
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 2
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 "Posthorn" - 13
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 9
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 3
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 15
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 9
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 18


----------



## Toddlertoddy

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartok: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"

Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 1
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 2
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 13
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 9
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 3
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 15
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 9
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 18


----------



## Trout

After Toddlertoddy:

Pachelbel / Zelenka / Mozart

Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 1
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 2
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 12
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 9
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 5
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 15
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 9
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Haydn / Tveitt

Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 1
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 11
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 2
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 14
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 9
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 5
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 15
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 9
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 19


----------



## pjang23

Gade Nielsen RVW

Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 1
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 11
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 2
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 14
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 10
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 5
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 14
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 9
Zelenka: Missa votiva - 19


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 2
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 11
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 2
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 "Posthorn" - 13
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 10
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 5
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 5
*Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 14*
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 9
*Zelenka: Missa votiva - 21*

Zelenka / Gounod / Mozart


----------



## science

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartok: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva

New board:

Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 2
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 11
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 2
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 13
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 10
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 5
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 14
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 9


----------



## Trout

After science:

Vaughan Williams / Pachelbel / Mozart

Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 2
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 11
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 2
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 12
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 10
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 6
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 16
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout:

Wagner / Tveitt / Haydn

Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 2
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 2
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 12
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 10
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 6
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 16
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 11


----------



## pjang23

RVW Nielsen Mozart

Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 2
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 2
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 "Posthorn" - 11
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 11
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 6
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 6
*Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 - 18*
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 11


----------



## pjang23

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartok: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4

New board:

Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 2
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 2
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 11
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 11
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 6
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 6
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 11


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Nielsen, Luto, Haydn

Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 2
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 11
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 13
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 6
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 6
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 11


----------



## science

after TT: 

Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 3
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 11
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 12
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 6
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 6
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 13

Wagner / Gounod / Nielsen


----------



## Trout

After science:

Schumann: Symphonic Études / Pachelbel / Nielsen

Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 3
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 11
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 11
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 7
Schumann: Symphonic Études - 2
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 6
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 13


----------



## Conor71

After Trout:

Nielsen/Mozart/Tveitt

Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 3
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 12
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 13
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 7
Schumann: Symphonic Études - 2
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 5
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 13


----------



## pjang23

Nielsen Schumann Wagner

Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 3
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 12
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 15
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 7
Schumann: Symphonic Études - 3
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 5
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 12


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 5
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 11
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 15
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 7
Schumann: Symphonic Études - 4
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 5
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 12

Gounod / Schumann / Mozart


----------



## Trout

After science:

Pachelbel / Schumann / Tveitt

Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 5
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 11
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 15
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 9
Schumann: Symphonic Études - 5
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 4
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 12


----------



## pjang23

Nielsen Schumann Wagner

Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 5
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 11
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 17
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 9
Schumann: Symphonic Études - 6
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 4
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 11


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang:

Tveitt / Wagner / Gounod

Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 4
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 11
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 17
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 9
Schumann: Symphonic Études - 6
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 6
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 12


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 6
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 9
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 11
Nielsen: Helios Overture - 17
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 9
Schumann: Symphonic Études - 7
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 6
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 11

Gonoud / Schumann / Wagner


----------



## Hausmusik

After science

Haydn / Nielsen / Wagner

Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 6
*Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 11*
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
*Mozart: Serenade No. 9 "Posthorn" - 11*
*Nielsen: Helios Overture - 18*
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 9
Schumann: Symphonic Études - 7
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 6
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 10


----------



## Hausmusik

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartok: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture


Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 6
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 11
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 11
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 9
Schumann: Symphonic Études - 7
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 6
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 10


----------



## Conor71

After Hausmusik:

Mozart/Schumann/Tveitt

Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 6
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 11
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 13
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 9
Schumann: Symphonic Études - 8
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 5
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after conor:

Wagner, Gounod, Pachelbel

Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 7
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 11
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 13
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 8
Schumann: Symphonic Études - 8
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 5
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 12


----------



## Trout

Welcome back, Hausmusik.

After Toddlertoddy:

Pachelbel / Schumann / Gounod

Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 6
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 11
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 13
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 10
Schumann: Symphonic Études - 9
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 5
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Haydn / Lutoslawski

Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 6
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 12
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 2
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 15
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 10
Schumann: Symphonic Études - 9
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 5
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 12


----------



## pjang23

Mozart Gade Haydn

Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 11
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 6
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 11
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 2
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 17
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 10
Schumann: Symphonic Études - 9
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 5
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 12


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 12
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 2
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 17
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 10
Schumann: Symphonic Études - 9
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 5
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 12

Gounod / Haydn / Gade


----------



## Hausmusik

After Science

Mozart / Lutoslawski / Wagner

Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 12
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn” - 19
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 10
Schumann: Symphonic Études - 9
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 5
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 11


----------



## Cygnenoir

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartok: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn”

New board:

Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 12
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 10
Schumann: Symphonic Études - 9
Tveitt: 100 folk tunes from Hardanger - 5
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 11

My vote: Wagner / Tveitt / Haydn

Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 11
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 10
Schumann: Symphonic Études - 9
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 6
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 13


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence / Schumann / Haydn

Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 10
Schumann: Symphonic Études - 10
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 2
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 6
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 13


----------



## Conor71

After Trout:

Tchaikovsky/Schumann/Tveitt

Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 10
Schumann: Symphonic Études - 11
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 4
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 5
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 13


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Dvorak Schumann

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 2
Dvorak: Polednice - 1
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 10
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 3
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 10
Schumann: Symphonic Études - 10
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 4
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 5
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 13


----------



## Hausmusik

After pjang

Haydn / Luto / Wagner

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 2
Dvorak: Polednice - 1
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 12
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 4
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 10
Schumann: Symphonic Études - 10
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 4
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 5
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 12


----------



## Turangalîla

After Hausmusik:

Schumann / Lutoslawski / Pachelbel

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 2
Dvorak: Polednice - 1
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 12
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 9
Schumann: Symphonic Études - 12
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 4
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 5
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

Wagner / Tveitt / Haydn

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 2
Dvorak: Polednice - 1
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 11
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 9
Schumann: Symphonic Études - 12
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 4
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 6
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 14


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 3
Dvorak: Polednice - 1
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 11
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 5
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 9
Schumann: Symphonic Études - 11
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 4
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 6
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 16

Wagner / Brahms / Schumann


----------



## Trout

After science:

Pachelbel / Lutoslawski / Gounod

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 3
Dvorak: Polednice - 1
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 7
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 11
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 6
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 11
Schumann: Symphonic Études - 11
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 4
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 6
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 16


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Dvorak Pachelbel

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 5
Dvorak: Polednice - 2
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 7
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 11
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 6
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 10
Schumann: Symphonic Études - 11
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 4
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 6
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 16


----------



## Hausmusik

After pjang

Haydn / Wagner / Tveitt

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 5
Dvorak: Polednice - 2
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 7
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 13
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 6
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 10
Schumann: Symphonic Études - 11
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 4
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 5
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 17


----------



## Trout

After Hausmusik:

Pachelbel / Schumann / Gounod

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 5
Dvorak: Polednice - 2
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 6
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 13
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 6
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 12
Schumann: Symphonic Études - 12
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 4
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 5
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 17


----------



## science

after Trout:

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 5
Dvorak: Polednice - 2
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 7
*Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 12*
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 6
*Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 12
Schumann: Symphonic Études - 12*
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 4
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 5
*Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - 19*

Wagner / Gounod / Haydn


----------



## science

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartok: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn”
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer

New board: 

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 5
Dvorak: Polednice - 2
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 7
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 12
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 6
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 12
Schumann: Symphonic Études - 12
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 4
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Tveitt / Lutoslawski / Brahms

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 4
Dvorak: Polednice - 2
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 7
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 12
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 7
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 12
Schumann: Symphonic Études - 12
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 4
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 7


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Dvorak Haydn

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 6
Dvorak: Polednice - 3
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 7
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 11
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 7
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 12
Schumann: Symphonic Études - 12
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 4
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 7


----------



## Hausmusik

(Cancel this.)


----------



## science

Too early, cancel this! 

I'll be back in eighty minutes...


----------



## Hausmusik

EDIT for collision. After science:

Haydn / Lutoslawski / Pachelbel

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 6
Dvorak: Polednice - 3
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 13
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 10
Schumann: Symphonic Études - 14
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 4
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 7


----------



## science

Actually my vote was too early by about an hour and a half, so I need to cancel it. Putting Hausmusik's vote after pjang23's vote: 

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 6
Dvorak: Polednice - 3
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 7
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 13
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 11
Schumann: Symphonic Études - 12
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 4
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 7


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I will pass. I know nothing about classical music.

Martin, bored by huge lists.


----------



## Hausmusik

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I will pass. I know nothing about classical music.
> 
> Martin, bored by huge lists.


Thanks for your valuable contribution.


----------



## Trout

After science:

Schumann / Tchaikovsky / Haydn

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 6
Dvorak: Polednice - 3
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 7
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 12
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 11
Schumann: Symphonic Études - 14
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 5
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 7


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 6
Dvorak: Polednice - 3
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 7
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 13
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 10
Schumann: Symphonic Études - 16
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 5
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 7

Schumann / Haydn / Pachelbel


----------



## Trout

For those that voted against Pachelbel, do you just dislike the work/composer or would you prefer that the _Canon_ make the list first?


----------



## pjang23

Just rotating amongst 2nd place works. I've also voted against Haydn and Schumann.


----------



## Hausmusik

Trout I voted against Pachelbel because I believe Haydn's turn has come after having graciously stepped aside and allowed others to pass. Pach has not languished nearly as long at the head of the pack (maybe a day?) as the Haydn has. The votes against Haydn are harder to explain...does anybody deny a few of the London symphonies belong on our list?


----------



## Trout

Hausmusik said:


> Trout I voted against Pachelbel because I believe Haydn's turn has come after having graciously stepped aside and allowed others to pass. Pach has not languished nearly as long at the head of the pack (maybe a day?) as the Haydn has. The votes against Haydn are harder to explain...does anybody deny a few of the London symphonies belong on our list?


I do not dislike the _Military Symphony_, however I do think that Haydn has gotten a pretty big surge as of late, so I have only been trying to halt its enshrinement so that works of underrepresented composers could make the list. I'm pretty certain, however, that once Schumann is on the list, Haydn will soon to follow.


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Dvorak Haydn

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 6
Dvorak: Polednice - 4
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 7
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 12
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 10
Schumann: Symphonic Études - 18
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 5
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 7


----------



## science

Trout, 

I'm surprised to see that I evidently voted against Pachelbel only once, because mentally I'd marked it as something I could vote down when I couldn't find a better option. (Wow, did I cast a lot of votes against Mozart! Sorry guys. I try not to vote against a single work too often, but I wasn't paying attention and didn't realize they were piling up.)

Can you recommend a recording of it? 

On wikipedia it sounds like a great work to recommend, but Arkiv is unaware of any complete recordings of the work, and the only one I found on amazon.com is going for $88 new and $26 used. Hopefully Naxos or Brilliant or someone will get around to it soon! - but I think I shouldn't pay that kind of money for a CD or recommend it to anyone. If anyone with a mortal budget told me they were considering paying that kind of money for a CD, I would recommend rethinking their decision, given all the great music available more cheaply. 

(Just now it occurred to me to see if I could get it from Harmonia Mundi France directly. My god, what an annoying site they have. Someone ought to be fired. As far as I can tell - given the nonsense that is their site, I might not be telling correctly - it is not available from them.) 

I think my opinion is well known that we ought to recommend stuff like Pachelbel's Canon in our top dozen or so recommendations, but that is utopian and I accept that it won't happen. At number six hundred something, it's practically disingenuous to recommend something like that. I guess I'm the only fool on the planet that didn't already know all about all that kind of thing and could have used it on a list. Or perhaps the only fool with so little class as to want to know about works like that. But anyway, to conclude, I will probably cast a few half-hearted negative votes against Pachelbel's Hex Apollinis, but not too many.

Also, just now my main projects are Schumann and Haydn, and it looks like they've gotten themselves lined up to be enshrined next and next, but after that it'll be Gounod (which you've voted against several times...), so at least at that point for a round or two I won't be voting for any works competing with Pachelbel.


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 6
Dvorak: Polednice - 4
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 7
*Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 13*
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 10
*Schumann: Symphonic Études - 20*
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 5
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 7

Schumann / Haydn / Gade


----------



## science

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartok: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn”
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études

New board: 

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 6
Dvorak: Polednice - 4
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 7
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 13
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 10
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 5
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 7


----------



## Hausmusik

After science

Haydn / Pathetique / Dvorak

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique" - 1
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 6
Dvorak: Polednice - 3
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 7
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 15
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 10
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 5
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 7


----------



## Turangalîla

After Hausmusik:

Haydn / Beethoven / Pachelbel

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique" - 2
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 6
Dvorak: Polednice - 3
* Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9*
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 7
* Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military" - 17*
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
* Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 9*
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 5
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 7


----------



## Turangalîla

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartok: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn”
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military"

New board:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique" - 2
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 6
Dvorak: Polednice - 3
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 7
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 9
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 5
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 7


----------



## Trout

After CarterJohnsonPiano:

Pachelbel / Tchaikovsky / Gounod

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique" - 2
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 6
Dvorak: Polednice - 3
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 6
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 11
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 6
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout:

Tveitt / Beethoven / Gade

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique" - 3
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 6
Dvorak: Polednice - 3
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 6
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 11
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 6
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Beethoven / Dvorak / Tchaikovsky

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique" - 5
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 6
Dvorak: Polednice - 4
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 6
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 11
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 5
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 9


----------



## pjang23

Dvorak Pachelbel Tveitt

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique" - 5
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 6
Dvorak: Polednice - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 6
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 12
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 5
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 8


----------



## Hausmusik

After pjang

Gounod / Pathetique / Gade

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique" - 6
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 6
Dvorak: Polednice - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 7
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 12
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 5
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 8


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after haus:

Beethoven, Lutoslawski, Pachelbel

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique" - 8
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 6
Dvorak: Polednice - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 7
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 9
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 11
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 5
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 8


----------



## science

after TT: 

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique" - 8
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 7
Dvorak: Polednice - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 7
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 11
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 - 2 
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 5
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 8

Shostakovich / Brahms / Lutoslawski


----------



## Trout

science said:


> Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 - 2


Already in...


----------



## science

My bad! I'll replace it with Offenbach. 

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique" - 8
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 7
Dvorak: Polednice - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 7
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 2
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 11
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 5
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Beethoven / Dvorak / Tchaikovsky

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique" - 10
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 7
Dvorak: Polednice - 7
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 7
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 2
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 11
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 4
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 8


----------



## science

My morning's gaffe motivated me to check out my list of works that are missing from our list, for several of them are actually there. Anyway, here's my list:

Bach: Cantata #147 
Bach/Gounod: Ave Maria 
*Bartok: String Quartet #3 
Bernstein: Symphony #2
Boccherini: String Quintet op. 30.6 
Boccherini/Grutzmacher: Cello Concerto 
Brahms: 4 Serious Songs 
Brahms: Cello Sonata #2*
Brahms: Handel Variations 
Brahms: Hungarian Dances 
Britten: The Turn of the Screw 
Browne: Stabat Mater
Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus 
*Chopin: Polonaises *
Clementi: Piano Sonata 33.3 or 26.2
*Copland: Symphony #3 
Delibes: Sylvia *
Dukas: Piano Sonata 
Dukas: Sorcerer's Apprentice 
*Dvorak: Slavonic Dances 
Enescu: Oedipe 
Faure: Piano Quintet #1
Golijov: Dreams & Prayers of Isaac the Blind*
Gombert: Magnificats 
Gubaidulina: Offertorium 
*Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 (and later, #33) 
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 
Haydn: Symphony #92, #96, #102, #103*
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
Honegger: Symphony #2 
Ives: 3 Places in New England 
Ives: Central Park in the Dark
Khachaturian: Spartacus 
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto 
*Kodaly: Sonata for Unacommpanied Cello 
Leoncavello: Pagliacci 
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies *
Locatelli: L'Arte del violin 
*Mascagni: Cavalleria rusticana*
Massenet: Manon 
Massenet: Thais 
*Mozart: Horn Concertos 
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain *
Orff: Carmina Burana
Paderewski: Piano Concerto 
*Paganini: Violin Concerto #1 *
Penderecki: Threnody for the victims of Hiroshima 
Purcell: Come, ye sons of Art, away
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
Reich: Different Trains
Stockhausen: Gruppen 
Stockhausen: Stimmung 
Strauss, J I: Radetsky March 
*Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus 
Strauss, R: Don Juan 
Strauss, R: Elektra
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto*
Tavener: The Protecting Veil 
*Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture 
Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty 
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons*
Weber: Der Freischutz 
Xenakis: Pleiades

I'm sure we're missing many others, including some that I will prioritize more highly than any of these when I become aware of them. (Some of these were suggested to me by Hausmusik.)


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Pachelbel / Tchaikovsky / Beethoven

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique" - 9
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 7
Dvorak: Polednice - 7
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 7
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 2
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 13
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 5
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 8


----------



## Turangalîla

science said:


> My morning's gaffe motivated me to check out my list of works that are missing from our list, for several of them are actually there. Anyway, here's my list:
> 
> Bach: Cantata #147
> Bach/Gounod: Ave Maria
> *Bartok: String Quartet #3
> Bernstein: Symphony #2
> Boccherini: String Quintet op. 30.6
> Boccherini/Grutzmacher: Cello Concerto
> Brahms: 4 Serious Songs
> Brahms: Cello Sonata #2*
> Brahms: Handel Variations
> Brahms: Hungarian Dances
> Britten: The Turn of the Screw
> Browne: Stabat Mater
> Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus
> *Chopin: Polonaises *
> Clementi: Piano Sonata 33.3 or 26.2
> *Copland: Symphony #3
> Delibes: Sylvia *
> Dukas: Piano Sonata
> Dukas: Sorcerer's Apprentice
> *Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
> Enescu: Oedipe
> Faure: Piano Quintet #1
> Golijov: Dreams & Prayers of Isaac the Blind*
> Gombert: Magnificats
> Gubaidulina: Offertorium
> *Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 (and later, #33)
> Haydn: String Quartets op. 77
> Haydn: Symphony #92, #96, #102, #103*
> Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
> Honegger: Symphony #2
> Ives: 3 Places in New England
> Ives: Central Park in the Dark
> Khachaturian: Spartacus
> Khachaturian: Violin Concerto
> *Kodaly: Sonata for Unacommpanied Cello
> Leoncavello: Pagliacci
> Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies *
> Locatelli: L'Arte del violin
> *Mascagni: Cavalleria rusticana*
> Massenet: Manon
> Massenet: Thais
> *Mozart: Horn Concertos
> Mozart: Piano Sonata #11
> Mozart: Violin Concerto #5
> Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain *
> Orff: Carmina Burana
> Paderewski: Piano Concerto
> *Paganini: Violin Concerto #1 *
> Penderecki: Threnody for the victims of Hiroshima
> Purcell: Come, ye sons of Art, away
> Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song
> Reich: Different Trains
> Stockhausen: Gruppen
> Stockhausen: Stimmung
> Strauss, J I: Radetsky March
> *Strauss, J II: Die Fledermaus
> Strauss, R: Don Juan
> Strauss, R: Elektra
> Stravinsky: Violin Concerto*
> Tavener: The Protecting Veil
> *Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
> Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty
> Tchaikovsky: The Seasons*
> Weber: Der Freischutz
> Xenakis: Pleiades
> 
> I'm sure we're missing many others, including some that I will prioritize more highly than any of these when I become aware of them. (Some of these were suggested to me by Hausmusik.)


Wait, are the ones that are already there in bold? Or is it the other way around? In that case, I will nominate the Chopin polonaises immediately (they should have been in the top 100 already!). The rest of the list was very helpful too.


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Nvm then. 

Post below corrected me.


----------



## science

No, sorry! I think none of those works are already in!

The ones in bold are the ones I'd favor doing soonest.


----------



## mmsbls

I'd strongly support the following from _science's_ list:

Chopin: Polonaises
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
Faure: Piano Quintet #1
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
Mozart: Horn Concertos 
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture

Others I would probably support as well. It's funny how some pieces get overlooked that probably would have easily gotten in earlier.


----------



## science

mmsbls said:


> Others I would probably support as well. It's funny how some pieces get overlooked that probably would have easily gotten in earlier.


Yes, there is certainly an element of randomness to it. Now that I understand the method that you guys use on the "Top 100 [works of a certain genre]" projects, I think that would indeed be a bit better. Best of all is having more than one project and compiling them...

But no matter what, at the end of whatever we do, the result is determined

- mostly by the particular participants: if Art Rock were still participating, for instance, we'd have more modern works in; if Harpsichord Concerto were participating, I guess baroque opera would be better represented.

- and partially by the method: negative votes or no negative votes, etc... lead to people being able to do different things.

I've said before I hope to do projects like this for many years on various sites and with various rules. Now I feel just five or six would be enough.

Anyway, I look forward to doing the "all genres" project with a method like the one used in the symphony project and so on. As we've said before, IMO it would be best to wait until this has finished, then give us a few weeks to get all fresh, and then do it. I'm not sure how long this can go, though. Hopefully we have world enough, and time.


----------



## Conor71

After Trout:

Tchaikovsky/Beethoven/Tveitt

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique" - 10
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 7
Dvorak: Polednice - 7
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 7
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 2
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 13
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 7
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 7


----------



## science

after Conor71: 

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique" - 10
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 7
Dvorak: Polednice - 7
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 7
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 10
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 7
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 3
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 13
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 7
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 7

Gounod / Offenbach / Lutoslawski


----------



## Hausmusik

After Science

Beethoven / Lutoslawski / Dvorak

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique" - 12
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 7
Dvorak: Polednice - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 7
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 10
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 3
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 13
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 7
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Hausmusik:

Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies / Beethoven / Tveitt

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique" - 13
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 7
Dvorak: Polednice - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 7
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 10
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 2
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 3
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 13
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 7
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 6


----------



## Turangalîla

After mmsbls:

Chopin: Polonaises / Beethoven / Pachelbel

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique" - 14
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 7
Chopin: Polonaises - 2
Dvorak: Polednice - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 7
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 10
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 2
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 3
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 12
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 7
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 6


----------



## Trout

After CarterJohnsonPiano:

Tchaikovsky / Chopin / Tveitt

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique" - 14
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 7
Chopin: Polonaises - 3
Dvorak: Polednice - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 7
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 10
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 2
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 3
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 12
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 9
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 5


----------



## pjang23

Chopin Polonaises are already in at #332.. Anyone want to do the Barcarolle?

Beethoven Gade Gounod

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique" - 16
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 7
Chopin: Polonaises - 3
Dvorak: Polednice - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 9
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 2
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 3
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 12
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 9
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 5


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Does it seem weird that 1812 and Night on Bald Mountain aren't on the list yet?

Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture, Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain, Pachelbel

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique" - 16
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 7
Chopin: Polonaises - 3
Dvorak: Polednice - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 9
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 2
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 1
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 3
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 11
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture - 2
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 9
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 5


----------



## Hausmusik

Not as weird as the fact that the Pathetique Sonata isn't. Let me fix that!

Lutoslawski / Beethoven / Pachelbel

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique" - 17*
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 7
Chopin: Polonaises - 3
Dvorak: Polednice - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 9
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 2
*Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 10*
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 1
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 3
*Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 10*
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture - 2
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 9
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 5


----------



## Hausmusik

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartok: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn”
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military"
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 7
Chopin: Polonaises - 3
Dvorak: Polednice - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 9
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 2
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 10
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 1
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 3
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 10
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture - 2
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 9
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 5


----------



## Hausmusik

Alphabetical Listing of Enshrined Works through #622 (A-S)

Adam: Giselle
Adams: Harmonielehre
Adams: Nixon in China
Albéniz: Iberia
Albéniz: Suite española, op. 47
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9
Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
Allegri: Miserere
Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
Arensky: Piano Trio #1
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171
Bach: A Musical Offering, BWV 1079
Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
Bach: Cantata #82 “Ich habe genug”
Bach: Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
Bach: Clavier-Übung III
Bach: Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge (“The Art of the Fugue”), BWV 1080
Bach: English Suites
Bach: French Suites
Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto, BWV 1056
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
Bach: Magnificat, BWV 243
Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232
Bach: Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1071
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006
Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
Bach: St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000, 1006a
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-89
Bach: Toccatas and Fugues
Bach: Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
Bach: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
Bach: Violin Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1042
Barber: Adagio for Strings, op. 11a
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Barber: Violin Concerto, op. 14
Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106
Bartók: Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83
Bartok: Piano Concerto #2, Sz. 95
Bartok: Piano Concerto #3, Sz. 119
Bartok: Piano Quintet
Bartók: Sonatina
Bartók: String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz. 102
Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin
Bartók: Violin Concerto #2
Bartok: The Wooden Prince
Bax: Tintagel
Beach: Piano Concerto
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, op. 120
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge, op. 133
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 in C minor, op. 37
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 “Emperor” in E flat, op. 73
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, Op. 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 “Moonlight” in C sharp minor, op. 27/2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 "Tempest" in D minor, Op. 31/2 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein" in C, op. 53
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata" in F minor, op. 57
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux" in E-flat, Op. 81a
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 “Hammerklavier” in B flat, op. 106
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 "Ghost" in D, op. 70/1
Beethoven: Piano Trio #7 "Archduke" in B-flat, op. 97
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-Flat, Op. 74 "Harp"
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, "Serioso"
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 in B-flat, op. 130+133
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C sharp minor, op. 131
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
Beethoven: String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135
Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E flat, “Eroica”, op. 55
Beethoven: Symphony #4 in B flat, op. 60
Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
Beethoven: Symphony #6 in F “Pastoral”, op. 68
Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op 92
Beethoven: Symphony #8 in F, op. 93
Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, “Choral”, op. 125
Beethoven: Triple Concerto in C, op. 56
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 in A, "Kreutzer," op. 47
Bellini: Norma
Berg: Lyric Suite
Berg: Violin Concerto
Berg: Wozzeck
Berio: Sinfonia
Berlioz: Harold en Italie
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Berlioz: Requiem, op. 5
Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14
Bernstein: West Side Story
Berwald: Violin Concerto
Biber: Requiem à 15
Biber: Rosary Sonatas
Bizet: Carmen
Bizet: Symphony in C
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
Borodin: String Quartet #2
Borodin: Symphony #2
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, op. 53
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, op. 38
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
Brahms: Double Concerto, op. 102
Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem (“A German Requiem”), op. 45
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
Brahms: Horn Trio in E-flat, op. 40
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces opp. 116-119
Brahms: Nänie, op. 82
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 25
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 in C minor, op. 60
Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34
Brahms: Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8 (revised)
Brahms: Serenade #1
Brahms: Sextet #2
Brahms: String Quartets #1-2, op. 51
Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68
Brahms: Symphony #2 in D, op. 73
Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90
Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, Op. 77
Brahms: Violin Sonata #1, Op. 78
Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
Britten: Peter Grimes
Britten: War Requiem, op. 66
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
Bruch: Kol Nidre
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 in G minor
Bruckner: Symphony #3
Bruckner: Symphony #4 in E-flat "Romantic"
Bruckner: Symphony #5 in B-flat
Bruckner: Symphony #6
Bruckner: Symphony #7 in E
Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor
Bruckner: Te Deum
Busoni: Piano Concerto
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
Byrd: Infelix ego
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
Byrd: The Great Service
Cage: In a Landscape
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
Charpentier: Te Deum
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
Chopin: 24 Preludes, op. 28
Chopin: Ballades
Chopin: Etudes
Chopin: Mazurkas
Chopin: Nocturnes
Chopin: Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2
Chopin: Piano Sonata #3
Chopin: Polonaises
Copland: Appalachian Spring
Copland: Clarinet Concerto
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
Crumb: Black Angels
Debussy: Cello Sonata
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
Debussy: Estampes
Debussy: Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra
Debussy: Images for Piano, L110 & L111
Debussy: Images pour orchestre
Debussy: Jeux
Debussy: La Mer (“The Sea”)
Debussy: Nocturnes L91
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (“Prelude to the afternoon of a faun”)
Debussy: Preludes
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp
Debussy: String quartet
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque
Delibes: Lakme
Delius: Sea Drift
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Duruflé: Requiem
Dutilleux: Metaboles
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain. . .
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
Dvořák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
Dvořák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Dvořák: Serenade for Strings
Dvořák: Stabat Mater
Dvořák: String Quartet #12 "American" in F, op. 96
Dvořák: Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70
Dvořák: Symphony #8 in G, op. 88
Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor “From the New World”, op. 95
Dvorak: Violin Concerto
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Elgar: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11
Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra
Faure: Piano Quartet #1 in C, op. 15
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
Faure: Requiem in D minor, op. 48
Franck: Symphony in D minor
Franck: Variations Symphoniques
Franck: Violin Sonata in A
Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
Gershwin: An American in Paris
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Gesualdo: Madrigals
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
Glass: Akhnaten
Glass: Violin Concerto #1
Glazunov: Symphony #5
Glazunov: The Seasons
Gliere: Symphony #3 "Ilya Muromets" in B minor, op. 42
Gluck: Iphigenie en Tauride
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
Gorecki: Symphony #3, “Symphony of Sorrowful Songs”, op. 36
Gounod: Faust
Grieg: Holberg Suite 
Grieg: Lyric Pieces
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
Grieg: String Quartet in G minor, op. 27
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
Handel: Dixit Dominus
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
Handel: Giulio Cesare
Handel: Israel in Egypt
Handel: Messiah, HWV 56
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
Handel: Solomon
Handel: Water Music
Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D
Haydn: Missa in Angustiis, “Lord Nelson Mass”
Haydn: Piano Concerto No. 11
Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20 "Sun"
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33 "Russian"
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
Haydn: String Quartets Op. 76, "Erdödy"
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor, "Farewell"
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C, "Bear"
Haydn: Symphony #88 in G
Haydn: Symphony #94 in G, "Surprise"
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military"
Haydn: Symphony #101 in D, "Clock"
Haydn: Symphony #104 in D, “London”
Haydn: The Creation
Haydn: The Seasons
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
Holst: The Planets
Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
Hummel: Piano Concerto #3 in B minor
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
Ives: The Unanswered Question
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
Janacek: Idyll for String Orchestra
Janáček: Mladi
Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
Janáček: Sinfonietta
Janáček: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
Janáček: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
Josquin: Motet 'De profundis clamavi'
Khachaturian: Gayane
Korngold: Die tote Stadt 
Lalo: Symphonie espagnole in D minor, op. 21
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
Ligeti: Requiem
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
Liszt: Christus
Liszt: Faust Symphony
Liszt: Les Preludes
Liszt: Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat
Liszt: Piano Concerto #2 in A
Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor
Liszt: Transcendental Études
Lully: Atys
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata
Lutosławski: Symphony #3
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (“The Song of the Earth”)
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder
Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan" in D
Mahler: Symphony #2 “Resurrection”
Mahler: Symphony #3
Mahler: Symphony #4
Mahler: Symphony #5 in C-sharp minor
Mahler: Symphony #6 “Tragic” in A minor
Mahler: Symphony #7
Mahler: Symphony #8
Mahler: Symphony #9
Mahler: Symphony #10
Martinů: Double Concerto
Mathieu: Piano Concerto #4
Medtner: Piano Concerto #2
Medtner: Skazki
Medtner: Sonata Romantica
Mendelssohn: Elijah
Mendelssohn: Midsummer Night's Dream, A, opp. 21 and 61
Mendelssohn: Octet in E-flat, op. 20
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 49
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor, Op. 13
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 "Scottish" in A, op. 56
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 in A, “Italian”, op. 90
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64
Messiaen: L'Ascension
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps (“Quartet for the End of Time”)
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
Messiaen: Visions de l'amen
Milhaud: The Creation of the World
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
Monteverdi: Madrigals
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581
Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K 299
Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
Mozart: Don Giovanni, K. 527
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor, K. 427
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro, K 492
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 “Jeunehomme” in E-flat, K 271
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
Mozart: Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467
Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
Mozart: Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K 491
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 in C, K 503
Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
Mozart: Piano Quartet #1 K. 478
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn”
Mozart: Serenade #10 in B-flat, "Gran Partita", K 361
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante in E-flat, K. 364
Mozart: String Quartet #19 in C, "Dissonance", K 465
Mozart: String Quintet #3 in C, K. 515
Mozart: String Quintet #4 in G minor K. 516
Mozart: Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183
Mozart: Symphony #29
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" in D, K. 385
Mozart: Symphony #38 “Prague" in D, K. 504
Mozart: Symphony #39 in E-flat, K 543
Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550
Mozart: Symphony #41 in C, “Jupiter”, K. 551
Mozart: The Magic Flute, K 620
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
Nielsen: Helios Overture
Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
Nielsen: Symphony #5, op. 50
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
Paganini: 24 Caprices
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Palestrina: Stabat Mater
Pärt: Fratres
Pärt: Tabula Rasa
Pärt: Te Deum
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
Poulenc: Gloria
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
Prokofiev: Symphony #1 "Classical"
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8)
Puccini: La Bohème
Puccini: Madama Butterfly
Puccini: Tosca
Puccini: Turandot
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
Purcell: King Arthur
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30
Rachmaninoff: Preludes
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances, op. 45
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2
Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
Ravel: Bolero
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges
Ravel: Miroirs
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
Ravel: Piano Trio
Ravel: Scheherazade
Ravel: String Quartet in F
Rebel: Les élémens
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
Reich: The Desert Music
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
Riley: In C
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Overture
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
Rott: Symphony in E major
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
Saint-Saens: Symphony #3 in C minor, “Organ”, op. 78
Satie: Gymnopedies
Scarlatti, D: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
Scelsi: Uaxuctum
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht, op. 4
Schubert: An die Musik, D. 547
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata
Schubert: Der Erlkönig, D. 328
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, op. 25, D. 795
Schubert: "Ellens Gesang III", D. 839 (Ave Maria)
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor for Piano Four-Hands, D. 940
Schubert: Impromptus, D. 899 and D. 935
Schubert: Mass #6 in E-flat, D.950
Schubert: Octet in F, D. 803
Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout" in A, D. 667
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958
Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 in A, D. 959
Schubert: Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D. 960
Schubert: Piano Trio #1, D. 899
Schubert: Piano Trio #2, D. 929
Schubert: Schwanengesang, D. 957
Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde" in A minor, D. 804
Schubert: String Quartet #14 in D minor, “Death & the Maiden”, D. 810
Schubert: String Quartet #15 in G, D. 887
Schubert: String Quintet in C, D. 956
Schubert: Symphony #8 in B minor, “Unfinished”, D. 759
Schubert: Symphony #9 in C, “Great”, D. 944
Schubert: “Wanderer” Fantasy in C, Op. 15, D. 760
Schubert: Winterreise, D. 911
Schumann, C: Piano Trio
Schumann: Carnaval, op. 9
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6
Schumann: Dichterliebe
Schumann: Fantasie in C, op. 17
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben
Schumann: Kinderszenen, op. 15
Schumann: Kreisleriana, op. 16
Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
Schumann: Piano Quartet in E-flat, op. 47
Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 44
Schumann: Symphonic Études
Schumann: Symphony #2 in C, op. 61
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
Schumann: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120
Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5, op. 53
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 77
Sibelius: Finlandia
Sibelius: Kullervo
Sibelius: Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 39
Sibelius: Symphony #2 in D, op. 43
Sibelius: Symphony #4 in A minor, op. 63
Sibelius: Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
Sibelius: Symphony #7 in C, op. 105
Sibelius: Tapiola
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D, op. 47
Smetana: Má vlast (My fatherland)
Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
Strauss, R: Der Rosenkavalier
Strauss, R: Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op. 40
Strauss, R: Eine Alpensinfonie
Strauss, R: Metamorphosen
Strauss, R.: Oboe Concerto
Strauss, R: Salome
Strauss, R: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche
Strauss, R: Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration), op. 24
Strauss, R: Vier letzte Lieder (“Four Last Songs”)
Stravinsky: Agon
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
Stravinsky: Mass
Stravinsky: Petrushka
Stravinsky: Pulcinella
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Suk: Asrael Symphony in C, op. 27
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater


----------



## Hausmusik

Alphabetical Listing of Enshrined Works through #622 (T-Z)

Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
Takemitsu: November Steps
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
Tavener: Song for Athene
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 in B minor, “Pathétique”, op. 74
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D, op. 35
Telemann: Tafelmusik
Varèse: Amériques
Varèse: Deserts
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "London"
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #5
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
Verdi: Aïda
Verdi: Falstaff
Verdi: Il trovatore
Verdi: La Traviata
Verdi: Otello
Verdi: Requiem
Verdi: Rigoletto
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5
Vivaldi: Gloria
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
Vivaldi: Le quattro stagioni (The Four Seasons)
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (“The Ring of the Nibelung”)
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
Wagner: Lohengrin
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
Wagner: Tannhauser
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
Walton: Viola Concerto
Walton: Violin Concerto
Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6
Webern: String Quartet
Widor: Organ Symphony #5
Zelenka: Missa votiva
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181

Since we are discussing omissions, I thought we could use this update.


----------



## science

after Hausmusik: 

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 7
Dvorak: Polednice - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 9
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 4
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 9
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 1
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 3
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 10
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture - 2
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 9
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 6

Liszt / Tveitt / Lutoslawski


----------



## pjang23

pjang23 said:


> Chopin Polonaises are already in at #332.. Anyone want to do the Barcarolle?


For people that missed it



science said:


> Yes, there is certainly an element of randomness to it. Now that I understand the method that you guys use on the "Top 100 [works of a certain genre]" projects, I think that would indeed be a bit better. Best of all is having more than one project and compiling them...
> 
> But no matter what, at the end of whatever we do, the result is determined
> 
> - mostly by the particular participants: if Art Rock were still participating, for instance, we'd have more modern works in; if Harpsichord Concerto were participating, I guess baroque opera would be better represented.
> 
> - and partially by the method: negative votes or no negative votes, etc... lead to people being able to do different things.
> 
> I've said before I hope to do projects like this for many years on various sites and with various rules. Now I feel just five or six would be enough.
> 
> Anyway, I look forward to doing the "all genres" project with a method like the one used in the symphony project and so on. As we've said before, IMO it would be best to wait until this has finished, then give us a few weeks to get all fresh, and then do it. I'm not sure how long this can go, though. Hopefully we have world enough, and time.


I guess the best description of this project is that it is a sort of personalized playlist put together by a collaborative effort from forum members. It answers the question "What should I check out next?" rather than "What's the next greatest work?" and so you may end up with some unusual cases where a lesser-known composer's best work appears above some more famous works, because they offer a starting point to explore something you might not have heard before.


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Liszt / Tchaikovsky 1812 / Lutoslawski

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 7
Dvorak: Polednice - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 9
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 6
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 1
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 3
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 10
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture - 3
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 9
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 6


----------



## science

pjang23 said:


> Anyone want to do the Barcarolle?


Sure. Also, how about the scherzi or the waltzes? Really, my first choice would be the waltzes, followed by the F-minor fantasy.

Edit - let's reconsider this. What are the major things by Chopin not already on the list?

Andante spianato et grand polonaise 
Barcarolle in F-sharp
Berceuse in D-flat
Fantasie in F minor
Fantasie-Impromptu in C-sharp minor
Grand Valse brillante in E-flat
Impromptus
Mazurkas - all at once, or some particular opus number? 
Polonaise in A-flat, "Heroic"
Polonaise-Fantasie in A-flat
Songs, op. 74
Waltzes

I can't say that's all of them for sure, but I'd be willing to support all of them!


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Pachelbel / Liszt / Gounod

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 7
Dvorak: Polednice - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 7
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 1
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 3
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 12
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture - 3
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 9
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 6


----------



## TheWimp

After Trout:

Tchaikovsky 1812/ Tchaikovsky Souvenir/ Pachelbel

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 7
Dvorak: Polednice - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 7
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 1
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 3
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 11
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture - 5
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 10
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 6


----------



## Turangalîla

After wimpy :

Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante / Mussorgsky / Tveitt

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 7
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 2
Dvorak: Polednice - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 7
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 3
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 11
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture - 5
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 10
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 5

I selected this particular Chopin before some of the other suggested ones because I play it and it is incomprehensibly fabulous. Give it a(nother) listen :wave:


----------



## pjang23

Pachelbel Brahms Tchaikovsky

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 8
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 2
Dvorak: Polednice - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 7
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 3
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 13
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture - 5
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 9
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 5


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 8
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 3
Dvorak: Polednice - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 7
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 3
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 13
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture - 7
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 8
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 5

Tchaikovsky 1812 / Chopin / Tchaikovsky SdF


----------



## Hausmusik

never mind---I want to wait on this vote. (It's all yours for the taking, Trout!)


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Liszt / Tchaikovsky 1812 / Lutoslawski

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 8
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 3
Dvorak: Polednice - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 8
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 7
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 3
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 13
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture - 9
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 8
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 5


----------



## Hausmusik

Sacrificing two votes to finish the job while the timing is right. Trout, if you want to repay the favor, a couple of points for Lutoslawski would be appreciated!

Pachelbel / Luto / 1812

*Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 8*
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 3
Dvorak: Polednice - 6
*Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 8
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 8*
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 3
*Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis - 15
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture - 8
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 8*
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 5


----------



## Hausmusik

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartok: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn”
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military"
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 8
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 3
Dvorak: Polednice - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 8
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 8
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 3
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture - 8
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 8
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 5


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after haus:

Luto, Tchai 1812, Liszt

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 8
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 3
Dvorak: Polednice - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 7
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 10
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 3
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture - 9
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 8
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 5


----------



## pjang23

Dvorak Mussorgsky Tchaikovsky

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 8
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 3
Dvorak: Polednice - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 7
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 10
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 3
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 3
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture - 8
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 8
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 5


----------



## Trout

Thanks, Hausmusik. 

After pjang23:

Lutoslawski / Liszt / 1812

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 8
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 3
Dvorak: Polednice - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 8
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 12
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 3
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 3
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture - 7
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 8
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 5


----------



## science

after trout: 

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 8
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 5
Dvorak: Polednice - 7
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 8
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 12
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 3
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 3
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture - 8
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 8
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 5

Chopin / 1812 / Dvorak


----------



## Hausmusik

Lutoslawski / Chopin / Gade

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 8
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 6
Dvorak: Polednice - 7
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 7
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 8
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 3
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 3
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture - 8
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 8
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Hausmusik:

Tchaikovsky: 1812 / Liszt / Tveitt

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 8
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 6
Dvorak: Polednice - 7
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 7
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 9
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 3
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 3
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture - 10
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 8
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 4


----------



## Conor71

Great board! 

After mmsbls:

Tchaikovsky Souvenir/Mussorgsky/Tveitt

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 8
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 6
Dvorak: Polednice - 7
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 7
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 9
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 4
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 3
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture - 10
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 10
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 3


----------



## pjang23

Dvorak Brahms Tchaikovsky

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 9
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 6
Dvorak: Polednice - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 7
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 9
Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 14
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 4
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 3
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture - 9
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 10
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 3


----------



## Hausmusik

Luto / Muss / SdF

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 9
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 6
Dvorak: Polednice - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 7
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 9
*Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra - 16*
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 5
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 3
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture - 9
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 9
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 3


----------



## Hausmusik

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartok: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn”
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military"
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra 

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 9
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 6
Dvorak: Polednice - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 7
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 8
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 9
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 5
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 3
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture - 9
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 9
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 3


----------



## science

after H. Musik: 

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 9
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 6
Dvorak: Polednice - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 7
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 10
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 9
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 5
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 2
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture - 9
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 9
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 4

Gounod / Tveitt / Offenbach


----------



## Trout

After science:

Souvenir / Gade / Gounod

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 9
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 6
Dvorak: Polednice - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 9
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 9
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 5
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 2
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture - 9
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 11
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Tchaikovsky: 1812 / Liszt / Tveitt

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 9
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 6
Dvorak: Polednice - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 9
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 10
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 5
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 2
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture - 11
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 11
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 3


----------



## pjang23

Gade Brahms Liszt

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 10
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 6
Dvorak: Polednice - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 9
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 9
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 5
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 2
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture - 11
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 11
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 3


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after pjang

1812, Mussorgsky, Gade

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 10
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 6
Dvorak: Polednice - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 9
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 9
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 6
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 2
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture - 13
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 11
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 3


----------



## Conor71

After Toddlertoddy:

Tchaikovsky SDF/Mussorgsky/Tveitt

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 10
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 6
Dvorak: Polednice - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 9
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 9
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 7
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 2
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture - 13
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 13
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 2


----------



## science

after Conor 71: 

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 10
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 6
Dvorak: Polednice - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 11
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 9
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 7
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 1
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture - 14
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 13
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 2

Gounod / 1812 / Offenbach


----------



## Hausmusik

After the Science guy:

1812 / Gounod / Dvorak

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 10
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 6
Dvorak: Polednice - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 12
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 9
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 7
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 1
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture - 16
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 13
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Hausmusik:

Tchaikovsky: 1812 / Liszt / Tveitt

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 10
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 6
Dvorak: Polednice - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 12
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 10
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 7
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 1
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture - 18
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 13
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 1


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia / Liszt / Gounod

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 2
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 10
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 6
Dvorak: Polednice - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 11
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 11
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 7
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 1
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture - 18
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 13
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 1


----------



## pjang23

Dvorak Mussorgsky Tchaikovsky

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 2
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 10
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 6
Dvorak: Polednice - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 11
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 11
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 8
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 1
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture - 18
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 12
Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 1


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Mussorgsky/Tchaikovsky 1812 (elevated)/Tveitt (eliminated)

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 2
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 10
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 6
Dvorak: Polednice - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 11
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 11
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 10
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 1
*Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture - 19*
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 12
*Tveitt: 100 Folk Tunes from Hardanger - 0*


----------



## Conor71

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartok: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn”
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military"
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra 
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture

New Board:

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 2
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 10
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 6
Dvorak: Polednice - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 11
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 11
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 10
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 1
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 12


----------



## science

after Conor71: 

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 3
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 10
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 6
Dvorak: Polednice - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 13
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 11
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 10
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 12

Gounod / Borodin / Offenbach (eliminated)


----------



## science

I hope Tveitt and Offenbach come back. In fact, I'll bring Offenbach back myself when I have votes to spare, but just now the board filled up with great stuff.


----------



## Hausmusik

After science

Gounod / Chopin / Tchaik 

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 3
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 10
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 7
Dvorak: Polednice - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 15
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 11
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 10
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Hausmusik:

Liszt / Borodin / Tchaikovsky

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 4
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 10
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 7
Dvorak: Polednice - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 15
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 13
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 10
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 10


----------



## pjang23

Sibelius Gade Liszt

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 4
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 10
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 7
Dvorak: Polednice - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 15
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 12
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 10
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 2
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 10


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Borodin / Tchaikovsky / Chopin

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 6
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 10
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 6
Dvorak: Polednice - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 15
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 12
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 10
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 2
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 11


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 6
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 10
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 8
Dvorak: Polednice - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 17
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 11
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 10
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 2
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 11

Gounod / Chopin / Liszt


----------



## Turangalîla

After science:

Chopin / Gounod / Tchaikovsky

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 6
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 10
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 10
Dvorak: Polednice - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
* Gounod: Romeo et Juliette - 18*
* Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 11*
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 10
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 2
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 10


----------



## Turangalîla

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartok: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn”
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military"
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra 
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette

New board:

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 6
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 10
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 10
Dvorak: Polednice - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 11
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 10
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 2
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 10


----------



## Conor71

After CarterJohnsonPiano:

Tchaikovsky/Sibelius/Brahms

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 6
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 9
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 10
Dvorak: Polednice - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 11
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 10
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 3
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 12


----------



## Trout

After Conor71:

Tchaikovsky / Sibelius / Liszt (just to help Pyotr)

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 6
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 9
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 10
Dvorak: Polednice - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 10
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 10
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 10
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 4
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Liszt / Borodin / Gade

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 7
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 9
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 10
Dvorak: Polednice - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 12
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 10
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 4
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 14


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after mmsbls:

Mussorgsky, Tchai, Dvorak

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 7
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 9
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 10
Dvorak: Polednice - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 12
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 12
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 4
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 15


----------



## science

after TT: 

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 6
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 9
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 11
Dvorak: Polednice - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 12
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 12
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 4
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 17

Tchaikovksy / Chopin / Borodin


----------



## pjang23

Sibelius Dvorak Mussorgsky

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 6
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 9
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 11
Dvorak: Polednice - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 12
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 11
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 6
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 17


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Tchaikovsky/Sibelius/Liszt

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 6
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 9
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 11
Dvorak: Polednice - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 11
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 11
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 7
*Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence - 19*


----------



## Conor71

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartok: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn”
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military"
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra 
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir De Florence

New Board:

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 6
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 9
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 11
Dvorak: Polednice - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 11
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 11
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 7


----------



## Trout

After Conor71:

Borodin / Sibelius / Chopin

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 8
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 9
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 10
Dvorak: Polednice - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 11
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 11
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 8


----------



## science

After trout: 

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 8
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 9
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 11
Dvorak: Polednice - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 11
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 13
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 7

Mussorgsky / Chopin / Sibelius


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Liszt / Borodin / Gade

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 9
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 9
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 11
Dvorak: Polednice - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 13
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 13
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 7


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after mmsbls:

Mussorgsky, Sibelius, Liszt

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 9
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 9
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 11
Dvorak: Polednice - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 12
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 15
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 8


----------



## pjang23

Mussorgsky Gade Liszt

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 9
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 9
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 11
Dvorak: Polednice - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 11
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 17
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 8


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Sibelius/Mussorgsky/Liszt

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 9
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 9
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 11
Dvorak: Polednice - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 10
*Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain - 18*
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 10


----------



## Conor71

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartok: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn”
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military"
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra 
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir De Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain

New Board:

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 9
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 9
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 11
Dvorak: Polednice - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 10
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 10


----------



## Hausmusik

Chopin / Shostakovich / Gade

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 9
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 9
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 12
Dvorak: Polednice - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 2
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 10


----------



## Trout

After Hausmusik:

Britten: A Ceremony of Carols / Borodin / Brahms

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 10
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 8
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 2
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 12
Dvorak: Polednice - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 10
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 2
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 10


----------



## science

Composer count as of #628: 

36 Beethoven
35
34
33 Mozart
32
31 Bach
30
29
28
27
26
25 Brahms 
24 Schubert
23
22
21
20 Haydn
19 
18
17
16
15 Debussy, Schumann, Tchaikovsky
14 Mahler
13 Bartók, Dvořák, Ravel
12 Mendelssohn
11 
10 Sibelius, Strauss R
9 Chopin, Handel, Prokofiev, Stravinsky
8 Bruckner, Liszt, Schoenberg, Shostakovich
7 Berlioz, Janáček, Rachmaninoff, Verdi, Wagner
6 Vaughan Williams 
5 Fauré, Grieg, Ligeti 
4 Elgar, Messiaen, Monteverdi, Mussorgsky, Puccini, Saint-Saëns, Vivaldi 
3 Barber, Berg, Britten, Byrd, Franck, Gershwin, Josquin, Lutoslawski, Medtner, Nielsen, Palestrina, Pärt, Rimsky-Korsakov, Walton, Webern 

2 Adams, Albéniz, Biber, Bizet, Boccherini, Borodin, Bruch, Chausson, Copland, Dutilleux, Enescu, Falla, Gesualdo, Glass, Glazunov, Gluck, Gounod, Hindemith, Hummel, Ives, Machaut, Penderecki, Purcell, Reich, Scriabin, Takemitsu, Tallis, Varèse, Victoria, Villa-Lobos, Zelenka

1 Adam, Albinoni, Alkan, Allegri, Alwyn, Arensky, Bach CPE, Bax, Beach, Bellini, Berio, Bernstein, Berwald, Brian, Busoni, Buxtehude, Cage, Canteloube, Charpentier, Cherubini, Corelli, Couperin, Crumb, Delibes, Delius, Donizetti, Dowland, Duruflé, Gabrieli, Gliere, Goldmark, Gorecki, Gubaidulina, Holst, Honegger, Khachaturian, Korngold, Lalo, Lully, Martinu, Mathieu, Milhaud, Monn, Ockeghem, Pachelbel, Paganini, Pergolesi, Pérotin, Piazzolla, Poulenc, Rameau, Rebel, Respighi, Riley, Rodrigo, Rossini, Rott, Rzewski, Satie, Scarlatti D, Scelsi, Schnittke, Schumann C, Schütz, Smetana, Strauss J II, Suk, Szymanowski, Tartini, Tavener, Telemann, Weber, Widor


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Liszt / Borodin / Gade

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 11
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 8
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 2
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 12
Dvorak: Polednice - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 7
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 2
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 10


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 10
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 8
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 2
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 14
Dvorak: Polednice - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 7
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 13
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 2
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 10

Chopin / Liszt / Borodin


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after science:

Shosty, Sib, Liszt

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 10
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 8
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 2
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 14
Dvorak: Polednice - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 7
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 4
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 11


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Gade Sibelius

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 10
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 10
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 2
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 14
Dvorak: Polednice - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 4
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 10


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Chopin/Sibelius/Liszt

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 10
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 10
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 2
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 16
Dvorak: Polednice - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 8
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 4
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 11


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Conor71:

Webern: Im Sommerwind / Britten / Gade

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 10
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 10
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 3
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 16
Dvorak: Polednice - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 7
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 4
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 11
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 2


----------



## Hausmusik

After berg

Shostakovich / Chopin / Dvorak

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 10
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 10
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 3
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 17
Dvorak: Polednice - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 7
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 11
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 6
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 11
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 2


----------



## science

after H. Musik:

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 10
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 10
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 3
*Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante - 19*
Dvorak: Polednice - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 7
*Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 12*
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 6
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 10
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 2

Chopin / Liszt / Sibelius


----------



## science

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartok: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn”
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military"
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra 
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir De Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante

New board: 

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 10
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 10
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 3
Dvorak: Polednice - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 7
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 6
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 10
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 2


----------



## Trout

After science:

Borodin / Britten / Brahms

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 12
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 9
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 4
Dvorak: Polednice - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 7
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 12
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 6
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 10
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Liszt / Borodin / Gade

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 13
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 9
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 4
Dvorak: Polednice - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 6
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 6
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 10
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 2


----------



## pjang23

Webern Brahms Borodin

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 12
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 10
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 4
Dvorak: Polednice - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 6
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 6
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 10
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 4


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after pjang:

Webern, Shosty, Borodin

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 11
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 10
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 4
Dvorak: Polednice - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 6
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 7
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 10
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 6


----------



## Conor71

After Toddlertoddy:

Sibelius/Shostakovich/Liszt

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 11
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 10
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 4
Dvorak: Polednice - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 6
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 13
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 8
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 12
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 6


----------



## Hausmusik

Sibelius / Shostakovich / Gade

Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 11
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 10
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 4
Dvorak: Polednice - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 13
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 9
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 14
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 6


----------



## Toddlertoddy

mfw Eine Kleine Nachtmusik isn't on the list

http://data2.tymoon.eu/ga/files/132475254249679.png


----------



## science

after Hausmusik: 

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 2
Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 10
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 10
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 4
Dvorak: Polednice - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 9
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 14
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 6

Bartok / Liszt / Borodin


----------



## Trout

After science:

Borodin / Britten / Shostakovich

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 2
Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 12
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 10
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 5
Dvorak: Polednice - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 14
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 8
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 14
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 6


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after trout:

Ravel: Ma mere l'oye, Varese: Ionisation, Liszt

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 2
Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 12
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 10
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 5
Dvorak: Polednice - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 13
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 8
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 14
Varese: Ionisation - 1
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy:

Liszt / Borodin / Gade

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 2
Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 13
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 10
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 5
Dvorak: Polednice - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 15
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 8
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 14
Varese: Ionisation - 1
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 6


----------



## pjang23

Webern Brahms Sibelius

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 2
Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 13
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 11
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 5
Dvorak: Polednice - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 15
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 2
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 8
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 13
Varese: Ionisation - 1
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 8


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Another good board - its been hard to pick favourites recently! 

Sibelius/Ravel/Liszt

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 2
Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 13
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 11
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 5
Dvorak: Polednice - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 14
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 8
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 15
Varese: Ionisation - 1
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 8


----------



## science

after Conor71: 

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 2
Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 13
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 13
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 5
Dvorak: Polednice - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 13
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 8
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 15
Varese: Ionisation - 1
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 8

Brahms / Gade / Liszt


----------



## Hausmusik

After Science

Sibelius / Shostakovich / Borodin

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 2
Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 12
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 13
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 5
Dvorak: Polednice - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 13
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 9
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 17
Varese: Ionisation - 1
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Haus:

Webern / Britten / Gade

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 2
Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 12
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 13
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 6
Dvorak: Polednice - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 13
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 9
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 17
Varese: Ionisation - 1
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson

Liszt / Borodin / Gade

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 2
Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 13
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 13
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 6
Dvorak: Polednice - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 3
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 15
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 9
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 17
Varese: Ionisation - 1
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Borodin / Britten / Webern

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 2
Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 15
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 13
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 7
Dvorak: Polednice - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 3
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 15
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 9
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 17
Varese: Ionisation - 1
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 9


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after trout:

Webern, Shosty, Dvorak

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 2
Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 15
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 13
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 7
Dvorak: Polednice - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 3
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 15
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 10
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 17
Varese: Ionisation - 1
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11


----------



## pjang23

Sibelius Gade Liszt

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 2
Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 15
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 13
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 7
Dvorak: Polednice - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 14
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 10
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 19
Varese: Ionisation - 1
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11


----------



## Hausmusik

After pjang

Sibelius / Borodin / Shostakovich

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 2
*Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 14*
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 13
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 7
Dvorak: Polednice - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 14
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 11
*Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite - 21*
Varese: Ionisation - 1
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11


----------



## Hausmusik

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartok: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn”
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military"
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir De Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite 

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 2
Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 14
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 13
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 7
Dvorak: Polednice - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 14
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 11
Varese: Ionisation - 1
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Hausmusik

Liszt / Borodin / Gade

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 2
Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 15
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 13
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 7
Dvorak: Polednice - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 3
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 16
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 11
Varese: Ionisation - 1
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Borodin / Britten / Liszt

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 2
Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 17
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 13
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 8
Dvorak: Polednice - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 3
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 15
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 11
Varese: Ionisation - 1
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 2
Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 19
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 12
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 8
Dvorak: Polednice - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 3
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 16
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 3
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 11
Varese: Ionisation - 1
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11

Borodin / Liszt / Brahms


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after science: (8h 50min but what the heck)

Varese, Ravel, Brahms

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 2
Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 19
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 11
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 8
Dvorak: Polednice - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 3
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 16
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 4
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 11
Varese: Ionisation - 3
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11


----------



## pjang23

Borodin Brahms Shostakovich

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 2
Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 21
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 12
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 8
Dvorak: Polednice - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 3
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 16
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 4
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 10
Varese: Ionisation - 3
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Webern / Varese / Gade

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 2
Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 21
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 12
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 8
Dvorak: Polednice - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 2
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 16
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 4
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 10
Varese: Ionisation - 4
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 13


----------



## Hausmusik

After berg

Shosty / Borodin / Liszt

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 2
*Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia - 22*
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 12
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 8
Dvorak: Polednice - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 2
*Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 15*
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 4
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 12
Varese: Ionisation - 4
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 13


----------



## Hausmusik

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartok: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn”
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military"
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir De Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite 
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia


Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 2
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 12
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 8
Dvorak: Polednice - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 2
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 15
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 4
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 12
Varese: Ionisation - 4
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 13


----------



## science

after H. Musik:

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 3
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 12
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 8
Dvorak: Polednice - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 2
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 17
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 4
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 12
Varese: Ionisation - 4
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 12

Liszt / Bartok / Webern


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Liszt / Dvorak / Varese

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 3
*Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 12*
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 8
Dvorak: Polednice - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 2
*Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies - 19*
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 4
*Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 12*
Varese: Ionisation - 3
*Webern: Im Sommerwind - 12*


----------



## mmsbls

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartok: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn”
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military"
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir De Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies

New Board:

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 3
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 12
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 8
Dvorak: Polednice - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 2
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 4
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 12
Varese: Ionisation - 3
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 12


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Shost, Varese, Britten

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 3
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 12
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 7
Dvorak: Polednice - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 2
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 4
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 14
Varese: Ionisation - 4
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 12


----------



## pjang23

Ravel Dvorak Webern

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 3
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 12
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 7
Dvorak: Polednice - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 2
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 6
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 14
Varese: Ionisation - 4
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Britten / Gade / Varese

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 3
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 12
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 9
Dvorak: Polednice - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 3
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 6
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 14
Varese: Ionisation - 3
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 5
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 12
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 9
Dvorak: Polednice - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 6
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 14
Varese: Ionisation - 3
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10

Bartok / Gade / Webern


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Dvorak / Ravel / Varese

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 5
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 12
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 9
Dvorak: Polednice - 12
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 14
Varese: Ionisation - 2
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10


----------



## Hausmusik

After mm

Shostakovich / Bartok / Dvorak

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 6
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 12
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 9
Dvorak: Polednice - 11
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 7
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 16
Varese: Ionisation - 2
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after haus:

Shostakovich, Webern, Brahms

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 6
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 11
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 9
Dvorak: Polednice - 11
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 7
*Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73 - 18*
Varese: Ionisation - 2
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartok: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade No. 9 "Posthorn"
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military"
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir De Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 6
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 11
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 9
Dvorak: Polednice - 11
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 7
Varese: Ionisation - 2
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11


----------



## Conor71

After Toddlertoddy:

Ravel/Dvorak/Brahms

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 6
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 10
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 9
Dvorak: Polednice - 12
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 9
Varese: Ionisation - 2
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11


----------



## Trout

After Conor71:

Bartok / Britten / Webern

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 8
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 10
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 10
Dvorak: Polednice - 12
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 9
Varese: Ionisation - 2
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10


----------



## Hausmusik

Dvorak / Bartok / Webern

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 9
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 10
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 10
Dvorak: Polednice - 14
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 9
Varese: Ionisation - 2
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Hausmusik:

Dvorak / Ravel / Varese

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 9
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 10
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 10
Dvorak: Polednice - 16
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 10
Varese: Ionisation - 1
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 9


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 11
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 11
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 10
Dvorak: Polednice - 16
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 9
Varese: Ionisation - 1
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 9

Bartok / Brahms / Ravel


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Webern / Varese / Brahms

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 11
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 10
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 10
Dvorak: Polednice - 16
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 9
Varese: Ionisation - 2
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11


----------



## pjang23

Dvorak Gade Bartok

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 10
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 10
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 10
*Dvorak: Polednice - 18*
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 9
Varese: Ionisation - 2
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11


----------



## pjang23

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartok: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn”
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military"
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir De Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73
634. Dvorak: Polednice

Updated Board:

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 10
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 10
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 9
Varese: Ionisation - 2
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after pjang:

Varese, Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima, Britten

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 10
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 10
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 1
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 9
Varese: Ionisation - 4
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11


----------



## Conor71

After Toddlertoddy:

Penderecki/Ravel/Webern

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 10
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 10
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 3
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 10
Varese: Ionisation - 4
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10


----------



## science

after Conor71: 

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 12
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 11
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 3
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 9
Varese: Ionisation - 4
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10

Bartok / Brahms / Ravel


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after science:

Bartok, Penderecki, Gade

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 14
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 11
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 4
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 9
Varese: Ionisation - 4
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Scarlatti Britten

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 14
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 11
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 4
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 9
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 1
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 2
Varese: Ionisation - 4
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Ravel/Penderecki/Webern

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 14
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 11
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 5
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 11
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 1
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 2
Varese: Ionisation - 4
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 9


----------



## Trout

After Conor71:

Britten / Scarlatti / Brahms

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 14
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 10
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 5
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 11
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 2
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 2
Varese: Ionisation - 4
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 9


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 16
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 10
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 5
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 10
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 2
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 2
Varese: Ionisation - 5
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 9

Bartok / Varese / Ravel


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Penderecki / Webern / Brahms

Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 16
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 9
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 7
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 10
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 2
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 2
Varese: Ionisation - 5
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after berg:

Penderecki, Bartok, Britten

*Bartok: String Quartet #3 - 17*
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 9
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 9
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 10
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 2
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 2
Varese: Ionisation - 5
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartok: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn”
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military"
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir De Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73
634. Dvorak: Polednice
635: Bartok: String Quartet No. 3

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 9
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 9
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 10
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 2
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 2
Varese: Ionisation - 5
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Schubert Penderecki

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 11
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 8
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 10
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 2
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 3
Varese: Ionisation - 5
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Britten / Scarlatti / Ravel

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 11
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 11
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 8
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 9
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 3
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 3
Varese: Ionisation - 5
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after fish:

Varese, Penderecki, Schubert

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 11
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 11
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 9
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 9
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 3
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 2
Varese: Ionisation - 7
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Schubert Britten

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 13
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 9
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 9
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 3
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 3
Varese: Ionisation - 7
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 15
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 9
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 9
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 3
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 3
Varese: Ionisation - 8
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 9

Brahms / Varese / Webern


----------



## Hausmusik

*Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge - 16*
*Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 9*
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
*Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 9*
*Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 9*
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 3
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 5
Varese: Ionisation - 8
*Webern: Im Sommerwind - 9*

Schubert / Brahms / Britten


----------



## Hausmusik

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartok: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn”
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military"
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir De Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73
634. Dvorak: Polednice
635. Bartok: String Quartet No. 3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge

Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 9
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 9
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 3
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 5
Varese: Ionisation - 8
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Haus:

Webern / Varese / Scarlatti

Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 9
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 9
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 2
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 5
Varese: Ionisation - 9
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 / Ravel / Varese

Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 9
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 - 2
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 9
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 10
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 2
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 5
Varese: Ionisation - 8
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11


----------



## science

Sorry, not allowed to vote!


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Britten / Scarlatti / Webern

Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 11
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 - 2
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 9
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 10
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 3
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 5
Varese: Ionisation - 8
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10


----------



## pjang23

Britten Scarlatti Penderecki

Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 13
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 - 2
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 8
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 10
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 4
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 5
Varese: Ionisation - 8
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after pjang:

Penderecki, Varese, Schubert

Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 13
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 - 2
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 10
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 10
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 4
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 4
Varese: Ionisation - 9
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10


----------



## science

after TT: 

Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 15
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 - 2
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 10
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 10
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 4
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 3
Varese: Ionisation - 10
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10

Britten / Varese / Schubert


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after science:

Varese, Stockhausen: Gruppen, Scarlatti

Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 15
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 - 2
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 10
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 10
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 3
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 3
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 1
Varese: Ionisation - 12
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy:

Haydn / Ravel / Varese

Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 15
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 - 4
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 10
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 11
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 3
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 3
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 1
Varese: Ionisation - 11
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Britten Varese

Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 16
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 4
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 - 4
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 10
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 11
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 3
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 5
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 1
Varese: Ionisation - 10
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10


----------



## science

Wow, there's a lot of great stuff on the board right now - there is really nothing to vote against.


----------



## Cygnenoir

Britten / Webern / Gade

*Britten: A Ceremony of Carols - 18*
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 3
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 - 4
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 10
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 11
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 3
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 5
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 1
Varese: Ionisation - 10
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartok: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade No. 9 "Posthorn"
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military"
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir De Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73
634. Dvorak: Polednice
635. Bartok: String Quartet No. 3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols

Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 3
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 - 4
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 10
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 11
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 3
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 5
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 1
Varese: Ionisation - 10
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11


----------



## Hausmusik

After berg

Haydn / Schubert / Gade

Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 2
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 - 6
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 10
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 11
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 3
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 1 
Varese: Ionisation - 10
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11


----------



## Trout

After Hausmusik:

Berg: Lulu / Scarlatti / Varese

Berg: Lulu - 2
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 2
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 - 6
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 10
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 11
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 4
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 1 
Varese: Ionisation - 9
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11


----------



## science

after Trout:

Berg: Lulu - 2
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 2
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 - 6
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 11
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 11
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 4
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 5
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 1 
Varese: Ionisation - 11
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11

Varese / Penderecki / Schubert


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Haydn / Ravel / Varese

Berg: Lulu - 2
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 2
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 - 8
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 11
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 12
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 4
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 5
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 1
Varese: Ionisation - 10
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11


----------



## pjang23

Ravel Scarlatti Penderecki

Berg: Lulu - 2
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 2
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 - 8
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 10
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 14
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 5
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 5
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 1
Varese: Ionisation - 10
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after pjang:

Varese, Penderecki, Haydn

Berg: Lulu - 2
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 2
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 - 7
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 11
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 14
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 5
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 5
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 1
Varese: Ionisation - 12
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11


----------



## Trout

After Toddlertoddy:

Scarlatti / Berg / Varese

Berg: Lulu - 3
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 2
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 - 7
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 11
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 14
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 7
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 5
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 1
Varese: Ionisation - 11
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Berg: Lulu - 3
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 2
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 - 7
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 11
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 13
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 7
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 5
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Varese: Ionisation - 13
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11

Varese / Stockhausen / Ravel


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after science:

Varese, Penderecki, Scarlatti

Berg: Lulu - 3
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 2
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 - 7
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 12
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 13
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 6
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 5
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Varese: Ionisation - 15
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy:

Haydn / Ravel / Varese

Berg: Lulu - 3
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 2
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 - 9
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 12
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 14
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 6
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 5
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Varese: Ionisation - 14
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11


----------



## pjang23

Ravel Schubert Varese

Berg: Lulu - 3
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 2
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 - 9
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 12
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 16
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 6
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Varese: Ionisation - 13
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11


----------



## Hausmusik

Penderecki / Haydn / Webern

Berg: Lulu - 3
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 2
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 - 10
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 14
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 16
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 6
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Varese: Ionisation - 13
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10


----------



## science

after Hausmusik: 

Berg: Lulu - 3
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 2
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 - 10
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 15
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 15
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 6
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Varese: Ionisation - 15
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10

Varese / Penderecki / Ravel


----------



## Trout

After science:

Scarlatti / Berg / Varese

Berg: Lulu - 4
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 2
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 - 10
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 15
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 15
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 8
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Varese: Ionisation - 14
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Ravel / Haydn / Varese

Berg: Lulu - 4
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 2
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 - 11
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 15
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 17
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 8
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Varese: Ionisation - 13
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

varese, Penderecki, Ravel

Berg: Lulu - 4
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 2
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 - 11
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 16
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 16
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 8
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Varese: Ionisation - 15
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

Penderecki / Webern / Ravel

Berg: Lulu - 4
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 2
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 - 11
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 18
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 15
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 8
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 6
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Varese: Ionisation - 15
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Scarlatti Penderecki

Berg: Lulu - 4
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 2
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 - 11
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 17
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 15
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 9
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 8
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Varese: Ionisation - 15
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Berg: Lulu - 4
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 2
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 - 11
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 18
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 14
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 9
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 8
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Varese: Ionisation - 17
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11

Varese / Penderencki / Ravel


----------



## mmsbls

After science

Ravel / Haydn / Varese

Berg: Lulu - 4
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 2
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 - 12
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 18
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 16
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 9
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 8
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Varese: Ionisation - 16
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after mmsbls:

Varese, Webern, Ravel

Berg: Lulu - 4
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 2
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 - 12
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 18
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 15
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 9
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 8
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Varese: Ionisation - 18
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 12


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Scarlatti Varese

Berg: Lulu - 4
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 2
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 - 12
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 18
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 15
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 10
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 10
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 2
Varese: Ionisation - 17
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 12


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Berg: Lulu - 4
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 2
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 - 12
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 20
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 14
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 10
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 10
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 3
Varese: Ionisation - 18
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 12

Penderecki / Varese / Ravel


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Penderecki, Stockhausen, Haydn

Berg: Lulu - 4
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 2
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 - 11
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 22
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 14
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 10
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 10
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 4
Varese: Ionisation - 18
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 12


----------



## Hausmusik

P/H/G

Berg: Lulu - 4
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 1
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 - 12
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 24
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 14
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 10
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 10
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 4
Varese: Ionisation - 18
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 12


----------



## science

after Hausmusik:

Berg: Lulu - 4
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 1
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 - 12
*Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima - 26*
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 13
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 10
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 10
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 4
*Varese: Ionisation - 19*
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 12

Pend / Var / Ravel


----------



## science

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartok: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn”
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military"
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir De Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73
634. Dvorak: Polednice
635. Bartok: String Quartet No. 3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima

New board: 

Berg: Lulu - 4
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 1
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 - 12
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 13
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 10
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 10
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 4
Varese: Ionisation - 19
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 12


----------



## science

Well, I think the end of the brutality is in sight here. I perceived that Varese was going to suffer negative votes indefinitely, so I figured that the best thing to do was to get the enshrinement done ASAP. Ravel supporters backed off a couple rounds ago, which has enabled it to rise and be near enshrinement. So I'll repay that favor and try to make up for my relentless negative voting against it by supporting Ravel.


----------



## pjang23

Varese Ravel Haydn

Berg: Lulu - 4
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 1
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 "Lobkowitz" - 11
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 14
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 10
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 10
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 4
*Varese: Ionisation - 21*
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 12


----------



## pjang23

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartok: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn”
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military"
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir De Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73
634. Dvorak: Polednice
635. Bartok: String Quartet No. 3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varese: Ionisation

New board:

Berg: Lulu - 4
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 1
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 "Lobkowitz" - 11
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 14
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 10
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 10
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 4
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 12


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Ravel/Haydn/Webern

Berg: Lulu - 4
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 1
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 "Lobkowitz" - 12
Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 16
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 10
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 10
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 4
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11


----------



## Trout

After Conor71:

Ravel / Scarlatti / Haydn

Berg: Lulu - 4
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 1
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 "Lobkowitz" - 11
*Ravel: Ma mere l'oye - 18*
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 11
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 10
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 4
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11


----------



## Trout

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn”
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military"
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir De Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet No. 3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye

New board:

Berg: Lulu - 4
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 1
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 "Lobkowitz" - 11
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 11
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 10
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 4
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after trout:

Reich: Different Trains, Xenakis: Metastasis, Haydn

Berg: Lulu - 4
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 1
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 "Lobkowitz" - 10
Reich: Different Trains - 2
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 11
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 10
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 4
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11
Xenakis: Metastasis - 1


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy:

Haydn / Stockhausen / Webern

Berg: Lulu - 4
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 1
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 "Lobkowitz" - 12
Reich: Different Trains - 2
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 11
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 10
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 5
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10
Xenakis: Metastasis - 1


----------



## Hausmusik

Haydn / Reich / Gade

Berg: Lulu - 4
*Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 0*
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 "Lobkowitz" - 14
Reich: Different Trains - 3
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 11
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 10
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 5
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10
Xenakis: Metastasis - 1


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Webern Scarlatti

Berg: Lulu - 4
Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 "Lobkowitz" - 16
Reich: Different Trains - 3
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 10
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 10
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 5
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11
Xenakis: Metastasis - 1


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Berg: Lulu - 4
*Haydn: String Quartets op. 77 "Lobkowitz" - 18*
Reich: Different Trains - 3
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 9
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 10
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 6
*Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11*
Xenakis: Metastasis - 1

Haydn / Stockhausen / Scarlatti


----------



## science

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn”
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military"
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir De Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet No. 3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"

New board: 

Berg: Lulu - 4
Reich: Different Trains - 3
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 9
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 10
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 6
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11
Xenakis: Metastasis - 1


----------



## Conor71

After science:

Stockhausen/Xenakis/Schubert

Berg: Lulu - 4
Reich: Different Trains - 3
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 9
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 9
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 8
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 11
Xenakis: Metastasis - 2


----------



## Hausmusik

Schubert / Reich / Webern

Berg: Lulu - 4
Reich: Different Trains - 4
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 9
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 11
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 8
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10
Xenakis: Metastasis - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Hausmusik

Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 / Stockhausen / Webern

Berg: Lulu - 4
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 4
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 9
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 11
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 9
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 9
Xenakis: Metastasis - 2


----------



## science

I love this addition. It's been on my mind for ages. 

Berg: Lulu - 5
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 - 4
Reich: Different Trains - 4
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 9
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 11
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 8
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 9
Xenakis: Metastasis - 2

Mozart / Berg / Stockhausen


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Xenakis, Boulez: Le marteau sans maître, Schubert

Berg: Lulu - 5
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 1
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 - 4
Reich: Different Trains - 4
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 9
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 10
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 8
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 9
Xenakis: Metastasis - 4


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Strauss Xenakis

Berg: Lulu - 5
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 1
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 - 4
Reich: Different Trains - 4
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 9
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 12
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 8
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 1
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 9
Xenakis: Metastasis - 3


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Stockhausen/Xenakis/Schubert

Berg: Lulu - 5
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 1
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 - 4
Reich: Different Trains - 4
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 9
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 11
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 10
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 1
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 9
Xenakis: Metastasis - 4


----------



## Trout

After Conor71:

Berg / Strauss / Webern

Berg: Lulu - 7
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 1
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 - 4
Reich: Different Trains - 4
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 9
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 11
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 10
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 2
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 8
Xenakis: Metastasis - 4


----------



## Cnote11

After Trouty 

Reich/Bouuuuuuuulez / Mozart
Wait scratch that
Webern/Reich/Mozart

Berg: Lulu - 7
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 1
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 - 3
Reich: Different Trains - 5
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 9
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 11
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 10
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 2
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10
Xenakis: Metastasis - 4


----------



## Hausmusik

Schubert / Mozart / Stock

Berg: Lulu - 7
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 1
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 - 4
Reich: Different Trains - 5
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 9
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 13
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 9
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 2
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10
Xenakis: Metastasis - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Hausmusik:

Mozart / Strauss / Webern

Berg: Lulu - 7
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 1
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 - 6
Reich: Different Trains - 5
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 9
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 13
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 9
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 3
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 9
Xenakis: Metastasis - 4


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Berg: Lulu - 7
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 1
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 - 8
Reich: Different Trains - 5
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 8
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 13
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 9
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 3
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 9
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5

Mozart / Xenakis / Scarlatti


----------



## Trout

Uhh... Mozart's 5th Violin Concerto is already on the list...


----------



## science

Well then, here's the board! -

Berg: Lulu - 7
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 1
Reich: Different Trains - 5
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 8
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 13
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 9
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 3
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 9
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Stockhausen, Boulez, Schubert

Berg: Lulu - 7
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 5
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 8
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 12
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 11
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 3
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 9
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Strauss Stockhausen

Berg: Lulu - 7
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 5
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 8
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 14
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 10
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 4
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 9
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Reich / Webern / Scarlatti

Berg: Lulu - 7
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 7
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 7
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 14
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 10
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 4
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10
Xenakis: Metastasis - 5


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Berg: Lulu - 7
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 9
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 7
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 14
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 10
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 3
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10
Xenakis: Metastasis - 6

Reich / Xenakis / Strauss


----------



## Trout

After science:

Scarlatti / Berg / Stockhausen

Berg: Lulu - 8
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 9
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 9
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 14
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 9
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 3
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10
Xenakis: Metastasis - 6


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Stock, Xen, Schu

Berg: Lulu - 8
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 9
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 9
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 13
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 11
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 3
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10
Xenakis: Metastasis - 7


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Strauss Stockhausen

Berg: Lulu - 8
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 9
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 9
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 15
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 10
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 4
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10
Xenakis: Metastasis - 7


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Stockhausen/Xenakis/Schubert

Berg: Lulu - 8
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 9
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 9
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 14
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 12
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 4
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10
Xenakis: Metastasis - 8


----------



## Trout

After Conor71:

Berg / Scarlatti / Stockhausen

Berg: Lulu - 10
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 9
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 10
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 14
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 11
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 4
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10
Xenakis: Metastasis - 8


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Berg: Lulu - 12
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 9
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 9
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 14
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 12
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 4
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10
Xenakis: Metastasis - 8

Berg / Stockhausen / Scarlatti


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Stock, Reich, Schubert

Berg: Lulu - 12
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 10
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 9
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 13
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 14
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 4
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10
Xenakis: Metastasis - 8


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Strauss Stockhausen

Berg: Lulu - 12
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 10
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 9
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 15
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 13
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 5
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10
Xenakis: Metastasis - 8


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Stockhausen/Xenakis/Schubert

Berg: Lulu - 12
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 10
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 9
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 14
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 15
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 5
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 10
Xenakis: Metastasis - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Conor71:

Webern / Stockhausen / Schubert

Berg: Lulu - 12
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 10
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 9
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 13
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 16
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 5
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 12
Xenakis: Metastasis - 9


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Berg: Lulu - 12
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 9
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 9
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 13
Stockhausen: Gruppen - 18
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 5
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 13
Xenakis: Metastasis - 9

Stockhausen / Webern / Reich


----------



## science

Composer tally as of #641: 

36 Beethoven

35

34

33 Mozart

32

31 Bach

30

29

28

27

26 Brahms

25 

24 Schubert

23

22

21 Haydn

20

19 

18

17

16

15 Debussy, Schumann, Tchaikovsky

14 Bartók, Dvořák, Mahler, Ravel

13 

12 Mendelssohn

11 Sibelius

10 Chopin, Strauss R

9 Handel, Liszt, Prokofiev, Shostakovich, Stravinsky

8 Bruckner, Schoenberg

7 Berlioz, Janáček, Rachmaninoff, Verdi, Wagner

6 Vaughan Williams 

5 Fauré, Grieg, Ligeti 

4 Britten, Elgar, Messiaen, Monteverdi, Mussorgsky, Puccini, Saint-Saëns, Vivaldi 

3 Barber, Berg, Borodin, Byrd, Franck, Gershwin, Josquin, Lutoslawski, Medtner, Nielsen, Palestrina, Pärt, Penderecki, Rimsky-Korsakov, Varèse, Walton, Webern 

2 Adams, Albéniz, Biber, Bizet, Boccherini, Bruch, Chausson, Copland, Dutilleux, Enescu, Falla, Gesualdo, Glass, Glazunov, Gluck, Gounod, Hindemith, Hummel, Ives, Machaut, Purcell, Reich, Scriabin, Takemitsu, Tallis, Victoria, Villa-Lobos, Zelenka

1 Adam, Albinoni, Alkan, Allegri, Alwyn, Arensky, Bach CPE, Bax, Beach, Bellini, Berio, Bernstein, Berwald, Brian, Busoni, Buxtehude, Cage, Canteloube, Charpentier, Cherubini, Corelli, Couperin, Crumb, Delibes, Delius, Donizetti, Dowland, Duruflé, Gabrieli, Gliere, Goldmark, Gorecki, Gubaidulina, Holst, Honegger, Khachaturian, Korngold, Lalo, Lully, Martinu, Mathieu, Milhaud, Monn, Ockeghem, Pachelbel, Paganini, Pergolesi, Pérotin, Piazzolla, Poulenc, Rameau, Rebel, Respighi, Riley, Rodrigo, Rossini, Rott, Rzewski, Satie, Scarlatti D, Scelsi, Schnittke, Schumann C, Schütz, Smetana, Strauss J II, Suk, Szymanowski, Tartini, Tavener, Telemann, Weber, Widor


----------



## science

With the double-spaces, or without?


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Stockhausen / Strauss / Webern

Berg: Lulu - 12
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 9
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 9
*Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 13*
*Stockhausen: Gruppen - 20*
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 6
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 12
Xenakis: Metastasis - 9


----------



## mmsbls

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn”
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military"
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir De Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet No. 3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen

New board: 

Berg: Lulu - 12
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 9
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 9
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 13
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 6
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 12
Xenakis: Metastasis - 9


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Webern, Berg, Schubert

Berg: Lulu - 13
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 9
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 9
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 12
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 6
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 14
Xenakis: Metastasis - 9


----------



## pjang23

Webern Strauss Berg

Berg: Lulu - 12
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 9
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 9
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 12
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 7
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 16
Xenakis: Metastasis - 9


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Scarlatti / Strauss / Webern

Berg: Lulu - 12
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 9
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 11
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 12
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 8
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 15
Xenakis: Metastasis - 9


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Berg: Lulu - 11
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 10
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 11
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 12
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 8
Webern: Im Sommerwind - 17
Xenakis: Metastasis - 9

Webern / Reich / Berg


----------



## Conor71

After science:

Webern/Xenakis/Schubert

Berg: Lulu - 11
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 10
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 11
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 11
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 8
*Webern: Im Sommerwind - 19*
Xenakis: Metastasis - 10


----------



## Conor71

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn”
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military"
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir De Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet No. 3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind

New Board:

Berg: Lulu - 11
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 10
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 11
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 11
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 8
Xenakis: Metastasis - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Xenakis, Reich, Schubert

Berg: Lulu - 11
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 11
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 11
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 10
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 8
Xenakis: Metastasis - 12


----------



## pjang23

Faure Schubert Reich

Berg: Lulu - 11
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Faure: Piano Quintet No.1 - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 10
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 11
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 11
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 8
Xenakis: Metastasis - 12


----------



## science

pjang23 said:


> Faure: Piano Quintet No.1 - 2


A hundred likes for you!


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Xenakis / Reich / Scarlatti

Berg: Lulu - 11
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Faure: Piano Quintet No.1 - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 11
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 10
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 11
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 8
Xenakis: Metastasis - 14


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Berg: Lulu - 11
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 1
Faure: Piano Quintet No.1 - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 11
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 11
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 11
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 8
Xenakis: Metastasis - 16

Xenakis / Scarlatti / Boulez


----------



## Trout

After science:

Strauss / Boulez / Schubert

Berg: Lulu - 11
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 1 - 2
Reich: Different Trains - 11
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 11
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 10
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 10
Xenakis: Metastasis - 16


----------



## pjang23

Faure Schubert Scarlatti

Berg: Lulu - 11
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 1 - 4
Reich: Different Trains - 11
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 10
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 11
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 10
Xenakis: Metastasis - 16


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Xenakis, Cage: Sonata and Interludes, Schubert

Berg: Lulu - 11
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 1 - 4
Reich: Different Trains - 11
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 10
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 10
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 10
*Xenakis: Metastasis - 18*


----------



## Toddlertoddy

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn”
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military"
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir De Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet No. 3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis

Berg: Lulu - 11
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 1
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 1 - 4
Reich: Different Trains - 11
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 10
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 10
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 10


----------



## science

after TT: 

Berg: Lulu - 11
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 2
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 1 - 6
Reich: Different Trains - 11
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 10
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 10
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 9

Faure / Cage / Strauss


----------



## Conor71

After science:

Faure/Boulez/Schubert

Berg: Lulu - 11
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 3
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 2
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 1 - 8
Reich: Different Trains - 11
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 10
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 9
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Conor71:

Faure / Strauss / Reich

Berg: Lulu - 11
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 3
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 2
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 1 - 10
Reich: Different Trains - 10
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 10
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 9
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 10


----------



## pjang23

Scarlatti Saint-Saens Berg

Berg: Lulu - 10
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 3
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 2
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 1 - 10
Reich: Different Trains - 10
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto No. 3 - 1
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 12
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 9
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 10


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Scarlatti / Berg / Faure

Berg: Lulu - 11
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 3
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 2
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 1 - 9
Reich: Different Trains - 10
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto No. 3 - 1
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 14
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 9
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 10


----------



## science

pjang23 said:


> Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto No. 3


You're on a roll.


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Berg: Lulu - 11
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 2
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 1 - 11
Reich: Different Trains - 11
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto No. 3 - 1
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 14
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 9
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 10

Faure / Reich / Boulez


----------



## Trout

After science:

Scarlatti / Strauss / Faure

Berg: Lulu - 11
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 2
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 1 - 10
Reich: Different Trains - 11
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto No. 3 - 1
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 16
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 9
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 11


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Reich, Cage, Schubert

Berg: Lulu - 11
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 3
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 1 - 10
Reich: Different Trains - 13
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto No. 3 - 1
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 16
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 8
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy:

Faure / Saint-Saens / Reich

Berg: Lulu - 11
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 3
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 1 - 12
Reich: Different Trains - 12
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto No. 3 - 2
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 16
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 8
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 11


----------



## pjang23

Scarlatti Schubert Reich

Berg: Lulu - 11
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 3
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 1 - 12
Reich: Different Trains - 11
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto No. 3 - 2
Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 18
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 9
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 11


----------



## science

after pjang23:

*Berg: Lulu - 11*
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 4
*Faure: Piano Quintet No. 1 - 11
Reich: Different Trains - 11*
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto No. 3 - 4
*Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège" - 18*
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 9
*Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 11*

Saint-Saens / Cage / Faure


----------



## science

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn”
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military"
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir De Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet No. 3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège"

New board: 

Berg: Lulu - 11
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 4
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 1 - 11
Reich: Different Trains - 11
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto No. 3 - 4
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 9
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 11


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Reich / Cage / Strauss

Berg: Lulu - 11
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 5
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 1 - 11
Reich: Different Trains - 13
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto No. 3 - 4
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 9
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 10


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur / Berg / Saint-Saens

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 2
Berg: Lulu - 12
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 5
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 1 - 11
Reich: Different Trains - 13
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto No. 3 - 3
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 9
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Reich, Boulez, Faure

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 2
Berg: Lulu - 12
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 3
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 5
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 1 - 10
Reich: Different Trains - 15
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto No. 3 - 3
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 9
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy:

Faure / Saint-Saens / Reich

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 2
Berg: Lulu - 12
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 3
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 5
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 1 - 12
Reich: Different Trains - 14
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto No. 3 - 4
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 9
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 10


----------



## pjang23

Saint-Saens Schubert Berg

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 2
Berg: Lulu - 11
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 3
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 5
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 1 - 12
Reich: Different Trains - 14
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto No. 3 - 6
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 10
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Reich / Adams / Faure

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 3
Berg: Lulu - 11
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 3
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 5
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 1 - 11
Reich: Different Trains - 16
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto No. 3 - 6
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 10
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 10


----------



## science

after berghansson:

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 3
Berg: Lulu - 10
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 3
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 5
*Faure: Piano Quintet No. 1 - 11*
*Reich: Different Trains - 18*
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto No. 3 - 7
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 10
Strauss: Four Songs, Op. 27 - 10

Reich / Saint-Saens / Berg


----------



## science

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn”
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military"
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir De Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet No. 3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains

New board: 

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 3
Berg: Lulu - 10
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 3
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 5
Faure: Piano Quintet #1 - 11
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 7
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 10
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## Hausmusik

Schubert / SS / Faure

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 3
Berg: Lulu - 10
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 3
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 5
Faure: Piano Quintet #1 - 10
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 8
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 12
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## Trout

After Hausmusik:

Berg / Adams / Cage

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 4
Berg: Lulu - 12
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 3
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 4
Faure: Piano Quintet #1 - 10
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 8
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 12
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Faure / Saint-Saens / Boulez

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 4
Berg: Lulu - 12
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 4
Faure: Piano Quintet #1 - 12
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 9
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 12
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after mmsbls:

Berg, Cage, Schubert

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 4
Berg: Lulu - 13
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 5
Faure: Piano Quintet #1 - 12
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 9
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 11
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## pjang23

Berg Saint-Saens Faure

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 4
Berg: Lulu - 15
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 5
Faure: Piano Quintet #1 - 11
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 10
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 11
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 4
Berg: Lulu - 16
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 5
Faure: Piano Quintet #1 - 13
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 10
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 10
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10

Faure / Berg / Schubert


----------



## Trout

After science:

Berg / Adams / Faure

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 5
Berg: Lulu - 18
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 5
Faure: Piano Quintet #1 - 12
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 10
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 10
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Faure / Saint-Saens / Boulez

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 5
Berg: Lulu - 18
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 1
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 5
Faure: Piano Quintet #1 - 14
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 11
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 10
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Berg, Cage, Faure

*Berg: Lulu - 20*
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 1
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 6
Faure: Piano Quintet #1 - 13
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 11
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 10
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn”
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military"
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir De Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet No. 3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 1
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 6
Faure: Piano Quintet #1 - 13
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 11
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 10
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## Trout

Adding back Adams:

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 5
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 1
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 6
Faure: Piano Quintet #1 - 13
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 11
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 10
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Trout said:


> Adding back Adams:
> 
> Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 5
> Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 1
> Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 6
> Faure: Piano Quintet #1 - 13
> Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 11
> Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 10
> Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


Woops, my bad.


----------



## pjang23

Debussy Faure Saint-Saens

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 5
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 1
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 6
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 2
Faure: Piano Quintet #1 - 14
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 10
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 10
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Faure/Boulez/Cage

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 5
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 5
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 2
Faure: Piano Quintet #1 - 16
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 10
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 10
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## science

After Conor71:

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 5
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 5
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 2
*Faure: Piano Quintet #1 - 18
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 11*
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 10
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 9

Faure / Saint-Saens / Strauss


----------



## science

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn”
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military"
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir De Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet No. 3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1

new board: 

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 5
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 5
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 2
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 11
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 10
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 9


----------



## Trout

After science:

Adams / Strauss / Saint-Saens

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 7
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 5
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 2
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 10
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 10
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout:

Adams / Debussy / Strauss

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 9
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 5
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 3
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 10
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 10
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 9


----------



## Hausmusik

I detest Faure's chamber music. There: I said it. It's weak, enervated, insubstantial, like watery milk. The Requiem is marvelous, though. From the chamber music, I'd never have thought he had that Requiem in him.

Schubert / Debussy / SS

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 9
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 5
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 4
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 9
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 12
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 9


----------



## science

We'll have to agree to disagree! 

One of the developments of 2012 - technically beginning in November 2011, when I first heard Dukas' piano sonata - is that I've become a huge fan of French romanticism.


----------



## mmsbls

After Hausmusik:

SS / Debussy / Boulez

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 9
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 1
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 5
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 5
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 11
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 12
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 9


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Debussy, Cage, SS

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 9
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 1
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 6
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 7
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 10
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 12
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 9


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Debussy Saint-Saens

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 9
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 1
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 6
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 8
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 9
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 14
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 9


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Debussy/Boulez/Schubert

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 9
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 6
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 10
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 9
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 13
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 9


----------



## science

after Conor71: 


Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 9
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 4
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 7
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 9
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 9
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 13
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 9

Boulez / Cage / Debussy


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after science

More modern? Sure, I'll help.

Cage, Boulez, Schubert

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 9
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 5
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 9
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 9
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 9
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 12
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 9


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Ravel Cage

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 9
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 5
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 8
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 9
Ravel: Jeux d'eau - 1
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 9
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 14
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 9


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Ravel/Debussy/Schubert

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 9
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 5
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 8
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 10
Ravel: Jeux d'eau - 3
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 9
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 13
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 9


----------



## science

after Conor71: 

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 9
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 5
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 10
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 9
Ravel: Jeux d'eau - 3
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 10
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 13
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 9

Cage / Saint-Saens / Debussy


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Adams / Ravel / Schubert

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 11
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 5
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 10
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 9
Ravel: Jeux d'eau - 4
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 10
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 12
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 9


----------



## Hausmusik

Schubert / Ravel / Adams

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 10
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 5
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 10
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 9
Ravel: Jeux d'eau - 5
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 10
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 14
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Hausmusik:

SS / Ravel / Cage

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 10
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 5
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 9
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 9
Ravel: Jeux d'eau - 6
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 12
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 14
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 9


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Adams / Strauss / Cage

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 12
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 5
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 8
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 9
Ravel: Jeux d'eau - 6
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 12
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 14
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## pjang23

Tough climb for Schubert!

Schubert Ravel Adams

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 11
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 5
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 8
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 9
Ravel: Jeux d'eau - 7
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 12
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 16
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Cage, Boulez, Strauss

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 11
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 6
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 10
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 9
Ravel: Jeux d'eau - 7
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 12
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 16
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 9


----------



## Conor71

After Toddlertoddy:

Ravel/Debussy/Schubert

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 11
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 6
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 10
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 10
Ravel: Jeux d'eau - 9
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 12
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 15
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 9


----------



## science

after Conor71: 

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 10
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 7
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 12
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 10
Ravel: Jeux d'eau - 9
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 12
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 15
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 9

Cage / Boulez / Adams


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 / SS / Cage

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 10
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 7
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 11
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Ravel: Jeux d'eau - 9
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 13
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 15
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 9


----------



## Hausmusik

Sch / P / SS

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 10
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 7
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 11
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 3
Ravel: Jeux d'eau - 9
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 12
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 17
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 9


----------



## Trout

After Hausmusik:

Adams / Strauss / Cage

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 12
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 7
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 10
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 3
Ravel: Jeux d'eau - 9
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 12
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 17
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Strauss SS

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 10
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 7
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 11
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Ravel: Jeux d'eau - 9
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 12
Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 17
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## Trout

Corrected board:

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 12
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 7
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 10
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 3
Ravel: Jeux d'eau - 9
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 11
*Schubert: Nacht und Träume - 19*
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 11

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade No. 9 "Posthorn"
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military"
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir De Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet No. 3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume

New board:

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 12
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 7
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 10
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 3
Ravel: Jeux d'eau - 9
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 11
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 11


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Cage, Boulez, Strauss

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 12
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 7
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 10
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 3
Ravel: Jeux d'eau - 9
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 11
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 11


----------



## Conor71

After Toddlertoddy:

Ravel/Boulez/Strauss

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 12
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 8
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 10
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 3
Ravel: Jeux d'eau - 11
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 11
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Conor71:

Adams / Debussy / Boulez

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 14
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 7
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 10
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 11
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 3
Ravel: Jeux d'eau - 11
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 11
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 15
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 7
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 10
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 5
Ravel: Jeux d'eau - 11
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 11
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10

Paganini / Adams / Debussy


----------



## Trout

After science:

Adams / Strauss / Cage

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 17
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 8
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 11
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 5
Ravel: Jeux d'eau - 11
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 11
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10

I adjusted the board since Toddlertoddy did not seem to register his votes.


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Paganini / SS / Cage

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 17
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 8
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 10
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Ravel: Jeux d'eau - 11
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 12
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after mmsbls

Cage, Boulez, Strauss

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 17
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 9
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 12
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Ravel: Jeux d'eau - 11
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 12
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 9


----------



## pjang23

Strauss Debussy Cage

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 17
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 9
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 11
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 11
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Ravel: Jeux d'eau - 11
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 12
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 11


----------



## science

5 minutes too soon... woke up early!


----------



## science

Now I'm back: 

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 17
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 9
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 13
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 11
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Ravel: Jeux d'eau - 10
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 13
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 11

Cage / Saint-Saens / Ravel


----------



## Trout

After science:

Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away / Adams / Cage

Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 18
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 9
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 12
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 11
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 2
Ravel: Jeux d'eau - 10
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 13
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 11


----------



## Cygnenoir

Adams / Ravel / Strauss

*Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - 20*
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 9
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 12
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 11
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 2
Ravel: Jeux d'eau - 11
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 13
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade No. 9 "Posthorn"
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military"
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir De Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet No. 3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur

New board:

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 9
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 12
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 11
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 2
Ravel: Jeux d'eau - 11
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 13
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Paganini / SS / Cage

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 9
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 11
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 11
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 9
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 2
Ravel: Jeux d'eau - 11
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 14
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Cage, Boulez, SS

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 13
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 11
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 9
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 2
Ravel: Jeux d'eau - 11
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 13
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## Turangalîla

Cage / Purcell / Saint-Saens

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 15
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 11
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 9
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 3
Ravel: Jeux d'eau - 11
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 12
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10

I adore the Ravel too (will work on it when the Cage is in).


----------



## pjang23

Purcell Strauss Boulez

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 9
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 15
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 11
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 9
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 5
Ravel: Jeux d'eau - 11
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 12
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 11


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Ravel/Boulez/Strauss

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 15
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 11
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 9
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 5
Ravel: Jeux d'eau - 13
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 12
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## science

after Conor71: 

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 10
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 17
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 11
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 9
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 6
Ravel: Jeux d'eau - 12
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 12
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10

Cage / Purcell / Ravel


----------



## Art Rock

Cage Strauss Purcell
That should do the trick for Cage. Finally.

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 10
*Cage: Sonatas and Interludes - 19*
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 11
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 9
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 6
Ravel: Jeux d'eau - 12
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 12
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 11


----------



## science

Art Rock gets it done. What's it like to finally achieve a dream that you worked at for so long? 

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn”
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military"
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir De Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet No. 3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano

New board: 

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 10
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 11
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 9
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 6
Ravel: Jeux d'eau - 12
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 12
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 11


----------



## Trout

After Art Rock:

Purcell / Strauss / Saint-Saens

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 10
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 11
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 9
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 8
Ravel: Jeux d'eau - 12
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 11
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout:

Ravel / Crumb / Paganini

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 10
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 1
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 11
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 8
Ravel: Jeux d'eau - 14
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 11
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson

Paganini / SS / Boulez

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 9
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 1
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 11
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 10
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 8
Ravel: Jeux d'eau - 14
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 12
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 12


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Ravel, Boulez, Strauss

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 10
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 1
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 11
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 10
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 8
Ravel: Jeux d'eau - 16
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 12
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 11


----------



## science

after TT:

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 10
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 1
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 11
Gombert: Magnificats - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 1
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 10
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 8
Ravel: Jeux d'eau - 16
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 11
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 11

Gombert / Offenbach / Saint-Saens


----------



## Conor71

After science:

Ravel/Boulez/Strauss

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 1
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 11
Gombert: Magnificats - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 1
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 10
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 8
*Ravel: Jeux d'eau - 18*
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 11
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## Conor71

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn”
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military"
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir De Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet No. 3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau

New Board:

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 1
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 11
Gombert: Magnificats - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 1
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 10
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 8
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 11
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## Hausmusik

Schubert / Debussy / SS

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 1
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 12
Gombert: Magnificats - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 1
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 10
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 8
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 2
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## pjang23

Debussy Purcell Boulez

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 10
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 1
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 14
Gombert: Magnificats - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 1
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 10
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 9
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 2
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

This has been long overdue:

Mozart: Serenade No. 13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik", Boulez, Purcell

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 1
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 14
Gombert: Magnificats - 2
Mozart: Serenade No. 13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 1
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 10
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 8
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 2
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy:

Mozart / Paganini / Boulez

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 10
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 1
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 14
Gombert: Magnificats - 2
Mozart: Serenade No. 13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" - 4
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 1
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 11
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 8
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 2
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 10
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 1
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 14
Gombert: Magnificats - 2
Mozart: Serenade No. 13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" - 4
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 1
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 12
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 8
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 12
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 2
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 9

SS / Paganini / Strauss


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Crumb / Debussy / Paganini

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 10
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 3
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 15
Gombert: Magnificats - 2
Mozart: Serenade No. 13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" - 4
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 1
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 11
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 8
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 12
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 2
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 9


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Purcell / Strauss / Saint-Saens

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 10
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 3
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 15
Gombert: Magnificats - 2
Mozart: Serenade No. 13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" - 4
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 1
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 11
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 10
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 11
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 2
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Paganini / Boulez

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 9
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 3
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 15
Gombert: Magnificats - 2
Mozart: Serenade No. 13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" - 6
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 1
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 12
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 10
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 11
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 2
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Mozart, Boulez, Strauss

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 10
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 3
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 15
Gombert: Magnificats - 2
Mozart: Serenade No. 13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" - 8
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 1
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 12
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 10
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 11
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 2
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 9


----------



## Conor71

After Toddlertoddy:

Mozart/Debussy/Paganini

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 10
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 3
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 16
Gombert: Magnificats - 2
Mozart: Serenade No. 13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" - 10
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 1
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 11
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 10
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 11
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 2
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 9


----------



## pjang23

Debussy Strauss Paganini

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 10
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 3
*Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra - 18*
Gombert: Magnificats - 2
Mozart: Serenade No. 13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" - 10
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 1
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 10
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 10
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 11
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 2
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## pjang23

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in Eb, Op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade No. 9 “Posthorn”
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 in G, "Military"
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir De Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, Op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet No. 3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E major K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra

New Board:

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 10
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 3
Gombert: Magnificats - 2
Mozart: Serenade No. 13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" - 10
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 1
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 10
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 10
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 11
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 2
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 10
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 3
Gombert: Magnificats - 3
Mozart: Serenade No. 13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 10
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 10
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 13
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 2
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10

SS / Gombert / Offenbach (and out)


----------



## Trout

science said:


> SS / Gombert / Offenbach (and out)


You eliminated the work you yourself nominated?


----------



## science

Trout said:


> You eliminated the work you yourself nominated?


I don't play for blood, man! (If I did, you and I would have awesome battles of retaliation. I assume you've noticed that I don't get too much into that.)

I had to vote against a work that I support, because there are too few others on the board now, and I've voted against them several times recently.

I'll bring Offenbach back. I added it at a time when I had more votes than pieces to push because all my pieces were tied for second and I had to wait for things to climb. But for now that's not the case - I don't have votes to spare to support it. But when I do, I'll bring it back. I added and deleted it once before as well.


----------



## Trout

After science:

Purcell / Strauss / Saint-Saens

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 10
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 3
Gombert: Magnificats - 3
Mozart: Serenade No. 13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 10
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 10
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 13
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 2
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Paganini / Boulez

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 9
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 3
Gombert: Magnificats - 3
Mozart: Serenade No. 13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" - 12
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 11
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 10
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 13
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 2
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## science

Trout voted against Saint-Saëns but didn't subtract the point. So: 

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 9
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 3
Gombert: Magnificats - 3
Mozart: Serenade No. 13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" - 12
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 11
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 10
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 12
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 2
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Mozart, Boulez, SS

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 10
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 3
Gombert: Magnificats - 3
Mozart: Serenade No. 13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" - 14
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 11
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 10
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 11
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 2
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## Conor71

After Toddlertoddy:

Mozart/Boulez/Paganini

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 3
Gombert: Magnificats - 3
Mozart: Serenade No. 13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" - 16
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 10
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 10
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 11
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 2
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## science

after Conor71:

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 10
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 3
Gombert: Magnificats - 3
*Mozart: Serenade No. 13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" - 18
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 11*
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 10
*Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 11*
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 2
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10

Mozart / Paganini / Boulez

Because we had not added Trout's previous vote to the board, I cast this vote originally, believing it enshrined Mozart. However, Trout retroactively added his vote to the board, retroactively un-enshrining Mozart. But he evidently did not realize that he'd retroactively un-enshrined Mozart, as he did not reinstate Mozart on his corrected board. Further, he voted for Purcell +2, leaving Mozart with only a 4 pt lead - which I think he might not have done if he'd been aware of Mozart having a 6 pt lead, as doing so either invites a negative vote against Purcell (as a +2 for Mozart and a -1 for Purcell would be needed to enshrine Mozart) or it delays the enshrinement of Mozart and thus of everything below Mozart, including Purcell! (It seems to me that Trout's votes generally reflect better planning and more consideration than that, so it doesn't seem that he would've done it if he'd realized what he was doing.)

In order to fix it with as little retroactive intrusiveness as possible, I changed my vote.

The board after Conor71's vote, just above this one should have been:

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 3
Gombert: Magnificats - 3
Mozart: Serenade No. 13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" - 16
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 10
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 12
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 11
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 2
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 11

With my vote changed to "Mozart / Paganini / Purcell" the board should have looked like this:

*Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 11*
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 3
Gombert: Magnificats - 3
*Mozart: Serenade No. 13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" - 18
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 11
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 11
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 11*
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 2
*Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 11*

I'd certainly have voted that way in order to enshrine Mozart, so changing my vote is fine with me.


----------



## science

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525

New board: 

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 10
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 3
Gombert: Magnificats - 3
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 11
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 10
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 11
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 2
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## Trout

My bad, I forgot to add the totals to the board, which should be:

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 10
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 3
Gombert: Magnificats - 3
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 11
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 12
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 11
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 2
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 11


And now my vote:

Purcell / Schubert / Paganini

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 10
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 3
Gombert: Magnificats - 3
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 10
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 14
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 11
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 3
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 11


----------



## science

(This is the post where I pointed out that given Trout's retroactive addition of his previous vote, Mozart wasn't enshrined. I've now fixed that by retroactively changing my vote to how I would've voted if we'd counted Trout's original vote, thus Mozart was enshrined, solving all our problems.)


----------



## science

I'm not sure that's the right thing to do. What should we do here?


----------



## science

Ah, here's a fix - I would've cast my negative vote against Purcell (moving it from 12 to 11) in order to enshrine Mozart (which got to 18 with my vote), so I'll do so retroactively. Boulez gets his point back and Purcell is down a point (relative to the board in Trout's vote), but Mozart EKM is still enshrined. Is that ok with you, Trout?


----------



## science

Ok, it looks like Trout is not dropping back in here to help me sort this out - it's been half an hour since his vote - and we need to get this sorted out before someone else shows up to vote! - So I'm going to apply that fix. I think it's the least intrusive thing to do.

*I'm sorry for the confusion, and if this fix doesn't satisfy everyone, I'm also sincerely sorry for that too. I realize that perhaps Conor71, Toddlertoddy, and mmsbls would've voted differently if they'd seen the board with Trout's voted added in, but I don't think it's logistically desirable to find out what we all would've done. We need to just move on as quickly and simply as possible.

Also, I realize Trout might not be happy with a negative vote applied to Purcell, but I will give it my +2 votes (as long as doing so doesn't clog anything up) until it is enshrined*. Anyway I don't think Trout would've voted +2 for Purcell if he'd been aware of how his vote would affect things. It seems to me that Trout's votes generally reflect better planning and more consideration than that.

So this is the easiest fix I could think of:

As of Trout's penultimate vote, the board should've been:

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 10
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 3
Gombert: Magnificats - 3
Mozart: Serenade No. 13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 10
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 12
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 12
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 2
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 11

And then mmsbls' vote:

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 9
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 3
Gombert: Magnificats - 3
Mozart: Serenade No. 13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" - 12
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 11
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 12
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 12
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 2
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 11

And then Toddlertoddy's vote:

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 10
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 3
Gombert: Magnificats - 3
Mozart: Serenade No. 13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" - 14
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 11
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 12
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 11
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 2
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 11

And then Conor 71:

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 3
Gombert: Magnificats - 3
Mozart: Serenade No. 13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" - 16
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 10
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 12
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 11
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 2
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 11

And then me (Mozart / Paganini / Purcell):

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 3
Gombert: Magnificats - 3
Mozart: Serenade No. 13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" - 18
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 11
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 11
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 11
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 2
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 11

That enshrines Mozart. (I had cast my vote against Boulez, but in order to fix things, counting Trout's old vote and still getting us along to where we had gotten without it, I've had to change the negative vote to be against Purcell. I certainly would've voted however necessary to enshrine Mozart, so not only is this the easiest fix, this is how I would've voted originally if I'd been aware of the correct state of the board. If you care for more info, check my now highly edited most recent vote!)

And then including Trout's most recent vote,
*the correct board is*:

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 3
Gombert: Magnificats - 3
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 10
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 13
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 11
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 3
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 11


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after science's correction:

Dvorak: Slavonic Dances, Boulez, Purcell

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 12
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 3
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 2
Gombert: Magnificats - 3
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 10
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 12
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 11
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 3
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 11


----------



## mmsbls

Perfectly happy with science's hard work above.

After Toddlertoddy:

SS / Paganini / Boulez

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 3
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 2
Gombert: Magnificats - 3
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 11
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 12
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 13
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 3
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 11


----------



## pjang23

SS Schubert Purcell

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 3
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 2
Gombert: Magnificats - 3
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 11
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 11
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 15
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 4
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 11


----------



## Hausmusik

SS / schubert / Boulez 

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 10
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 3
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 2
Gombert: Magnificats - 3
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 11
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 11
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 17
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 11


----------



## Hausmusik

Trout said:


> You eliminated the work you yourself nominated?


I have done that many times when I had a change of heart, was dismayed by lack of support, etc. What's the big deal?


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Haus:

Crumb / Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... / Paganini

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 10
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 5
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 2
Gombert: Magnificats - 3
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 1
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 10
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 11
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 17
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 11


----------



## science

after berghansson:

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 10
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 5
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 2
Gombert: Magnificats - 3
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 1
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 10
*Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 12
Saint-Saens: Violin Concerto #3 - 19*
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10

Saint-Saens / Purcell / Strauss


----------



## science

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61

New board: 

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 10
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 5
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 2
Gombert: Magnificats - 3
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 1
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 10
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 12
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## Trout

science said:


> *I'm sorry for the confusion, and if this fix doesn't satisfy everyone, I'm also sincerely sorry for that too. I realize that perhaps Conor71, Toddlertoddy, and mmsbls would've voted differently if they'd seen the board with Trout's voted added in, but I don't think it's logistically desirable to find out what we all would've done. We need to just move on as quickly and simply as possible.
> 
> Also, I realize Trout might not be happy with a negative vote applied to Purcell, but I will give it my +2 votes (as long as doing so doesn't clog anything up) until it is enshrined*. Anyway I don't think Trout would've voted +2 for Purcell if he'd been aware of how his vote would affect things. It seems to me that Trout's votes generally reflect better planning and more consideration than that.


I did not realize the magnitude of my error. I apologize for that and thanks for clearing everything up. I don't mind in the slightest that you had to vote against Purcell, and please do not feel obligated to support Purcell unless you actually enjoy the piece.



Hausmusik said:


> I have done that many times when I had a change of heart, was dismayed by lack of support, etc. What's the big deal?


This just confused me as it was the first time I have seen the piece eliminated right after its nomination by the same person.

After science:

Purcell / Messiaen / Crumb

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 10
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 4
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 2
Gombert: Magnificats - 3
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 2
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 10
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 14
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## science

Trout said:


> I did not realize the magnitude of my error. I apologize for that and thanks for clearing everything up. I don't mind in the slightest that you had to vote against Purcell, and please do not feel obligated to support Purcell unless you actually enjoy the piece.


I've been hoping for a long time that we would enshrine one of Purcell's odes.


----------



## pjang23

Purcell Schubert Paganini

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 10
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 4
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 2
Gombert: Magnificats - 3
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 2
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 9
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 16
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## science

after pjang23:

*Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 10*
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 4
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 2
Gombert: Magnificats - 5
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 2
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 9
*Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away - 17*
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
*Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10*

Gombert / Purcell / Schubert


----------



## science

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away

New board: 

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 10
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 4
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 2
Gombert: Magnificats - 5
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 2
Paganini: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Paganini / Dvorak / Boulez

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 9
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 4
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 3
Gombert: Magnificats - 5
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 2
Paganini: Violin Concerto #1 - 11
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after mmsbls:

Dvorak, Messiaen, Schubert

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 9
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 4
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 5
Gombert: Magnificats - 5
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 3
Paganini: Violin Concerto #1 - 11
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 4
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 10


----------



## pjang23

Strauss Schubert Boulez

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 4
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 5
Gombert: Magnificats - 5
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 3
Paganini: Violin Concerto #1 - 11
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Messiaen / Crumb / Paganini

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 5
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 5
Gombert: Magnificats - 5
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 5
Paganini: Violin Concerto #1 - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 12


----------



## Hausmusik

Schubert / Strauss / Pag

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 5
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 5
Gombert: Magnificats - 5
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 5
Paganini: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 13


----------



## science

after Hausmusik: 

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 5
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 6
Gombert: Magnificats - 7
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 5
Paganini: Violin Concerto #1 - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 13

Gombert / Dvorak / Paganini


----------



## Trout

After science:

Strauss / Messiaen / Gombert

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 5
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 6
Gombert: Magnificats - 6
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 6
Paganini: Violin Concerto #1 - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
*Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27 - 15*


----------



## Trout

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27

New board: 

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 5
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 6
Gombert: Magnificats - 6
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 6
Paganini: Violin Concerto #1 - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after trout:

Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, Dvorak, Paganini

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 5
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 7
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Gombert: Magnificats - 6
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 6
Paganini: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7


----------



## science

Trout said:


> (holding off until 666, right?)


I'd forgotten about that; that was Warlock. (I don't know anything satanic about Gombert. Is there something?)

As for Warlock at 666, how about _The Capriol Suite_?


----------



## Toddlertoddy

science said:


> I'd forgotten about that; that was Warlock. (I don't know anything satanic about Gombert. Is there something?)
> 
> As for Warlock at 666, how about _The Capriol Suite_?


What was the reason for putting Warlock at 666 again?


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy:

Paganini / Dvorak / Boulez

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 7
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 5
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 8
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Gombert: Magnificats - 6
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 6
Paganini: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7


----------



## Trout

science said:


> I'd forgotten about that; that was Warlock. (I don't know anything satanic about Gombert. Is there something?)
> 
> As for Warlock at 666, how about _The Capriol Suite_?


Sorry, I somehow mixed the two up. I shall need to familiarize myself with his works as I have only heard _The Curlew_ which is probably his most famous.


----------



## science

Trout said:


> Sorry, I somehow mixed the two up. I shall need to familiarize myself with his works as I have only heard _The Curlew_ which is probably his most famous.


That's what I'd thought too. _The Curlew_ is a fine choice.


----------



## science

Toddlertoddy said:


> What was the reason for putting Warlock at 666 again?


Just for fun. I haven't even tried to figure out what's true and what's not true, but he's associated with the occult.


----------



## science

Recent discussions have reminded me to let you guys know that if I'm ever banned here, I would like you all to keep this thing going as long as you want. Start the new threads without me, etc.... I'll be able to see the results, and seeing the selections gives me great pleasure.


----------



## Toddlertoddy

science said:


> Recent discussions have reminded me to let you guys know that if I'm ever banned here, I would like you all to keep this thing going as long as you want. Start the new threads without me, etc.... I'll be able to see the results, and seeing the selections gives me great pleasure.


Or you know, just proxy


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 7
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 5
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 7
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Gombert: Magnificats - 7
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 6
Paganini: Violin Concerto #1 - 11
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7

Paganini / Gombert / Dvorak


----------



## Trout

After science:

Respighi: The Fountains of Rome / Gombert / Crumb

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 7
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 4
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 7
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Gombert: Magnificats - 8
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 6
Paganini: Violin Concerto #1 - 11
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 2
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Boulez, Dvorak, Paganini 

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 9
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 4
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 8
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Gombert: Magnificats - 8
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 6
Paganini: Violin Concerto #1 - 10
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 2
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Paganini / Dvorak / Boulez

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 4
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 9
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Gombert: Magnificats - 8
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 6
Paganini: Violin Concerto #1 - 12
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 2
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7


----------



## pjang23

Scriabin Weber Dvorak

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 4
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 8
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Gombert: Magnificats - 8
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 6
Paganini: Violin Concerto #1 - 12
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 2
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 2
Weber: Der Freischütz - 1


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Crumb / Messiaen / Dvorak

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 6
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 7
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Gombert: Magnificats - 8
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 7
Paganini: Violin Concerto #1 - 12
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 2
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 2
Weber: Der Freischütz - 1


----------



## Conor71

After berghansson:

Weber/Respighi/Paganini

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 6
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 7
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Gombert: Magnificats - 8
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 7
Paganini: Violin Concerto #1 - 11
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 1
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 2
Weber: Der Freischütz - 3


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Corrected board:

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 6
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 7
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Gombert: Magnificats - 8
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 7
Paganini: Violin Concerto #1 - 11
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 3
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 2
Weber: Der Freischütz - 3


----------



## science

after TT's correction (good eyes!): 


Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 7
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 6
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 7
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Gombert: Magnificats - 8
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 7
Paganini: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 3
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 2
Weber: Der Freischütz - 4

Paganini / Weber / Boulez


----------



## Hausmusik

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 7
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 6
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 7
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Gombert: Magnificats - 7
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 7
*Paganini: Violin Concerto #1 - 14*
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 3
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934 - 2
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 2
Weber: Der Freischütz - 4

Schubert Violin / Paganini / Gombert


----------



## Hausmusik

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27
658. Paganini: Violin Concerto #1


----------



## Hausmusik

New board:

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 7
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 6
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 7
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Gombert: Magnificats - 7
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 7
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 3
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934 - 2
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 2
Weber: Der Freischütz - 4


----------



## Hausmusik

science said:


> Recent discussions have reminded me to let you guys know that if I'm ever banned here, I would like you all to keep this thing going as long as you want. Start the new threads without me, etc.... I'll be able to see the results, and seeing the selections gives me great pleasure.


What recent discussions. . .?


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after haus:

Dvorak, Elgar, Schubert 965

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 7
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 6
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 9
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 3
Gombert: Magnificats - 7
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 7
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 3
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934 - 2
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 2
Weber: Der Freischütz - 4


----------



## Trout

After Toddlertoddy:

Respighi / Scriabin / Elgar

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 7
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 6
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 9
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Gombert: Magnificats - 7
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 7
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 5
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934 - 2
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 3
Weber: Der Freischütz - 4


----------



## pjang23

Scriabin Weber Messiaen

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 7
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 6
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 9
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Gombert: Magnificats - 7
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 6
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 5
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934 - 2
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 5
Weber: Der Freischütz - 5


----------



## Conor71

^^Sorry!, thanks for the correction TT 

After pjang23:

Weber/Schubert Fantasia/Dvorak

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 7
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 6
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 8
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Gombert: Magnificats - 7
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 6
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 5
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934 - 3
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 5
Weber: Der Freischütz - 7


----------



## science

after Conor71: 

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 7
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 6
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 8
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Gombert: Magnificats - 9
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 7
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 5
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934 - 3
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 4
Weber: Der Freischütz - 7

Gombert / Messiaen / Scriabin


----------



## science

Never mind this!


----------



## Trout

After science:

Respighi / Scriabin / Dvorak

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 7
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 6
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 7
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Gombert: Magnificats - 9
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 7
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 7
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934 - 3
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 5
Weber: Der Freischütz - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Schubert Fan / Dvorak / Boulez

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 6
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 6
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 8
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Gombert: Magnificats - 9
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 7
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 7
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934 - 5
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 5
Weber: Der Freischütz - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Messiaen / Crumb / Dvorak

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 6
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 7
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 7
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Gombert: Magnificats - 9
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 9
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 7
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934 - 5
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 5
Weber: Der Freischütz - 7


----------



## Hausmusik

Schubert Fan / Elgar / Dvorak

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 6
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 7
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 6
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 3
Gombert: Magnificats - 9
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 9
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 7
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934 - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 5
Weber: Der Freischütz - 7


----------



## Conor71

After Hausmusik:

Weber/Elgar/Dvorak

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 6
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 7
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 5
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 4
Gombert: Magnificats - 9
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 9
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 7
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934 - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 5
Weber: Der Freischütz - 9


----------



## pjang23

Weber Scriabin Gombert

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 6
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 7
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 5
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 4
Gombert: Magnificats - 8
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 9
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 7
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934 - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 6
Weber: Der Freischütz - 11


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 6
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 7
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 6
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 4
Gombert: Magnificats - 8
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 8
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 7
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934 - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 6
Weber: Der Freischütz - 13

Weber / Dvorak / Messiaen


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Schubert Fan / Dvorak / Boulez

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 7
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 7
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 4
Gombert: Magnificats - 8
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 8
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 7
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934 - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 6
Weber: Der Freischütz - 13


----------



## pjang23

Weber Scriabin Schubert

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 7
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 7
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 4
Gombert: Magnificats - 8
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 8
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 7
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934 - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 7
*Weber: Der Freischütz - 15*


----------



## pjang23

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27
658. Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
659. Weber: Der Freischütz

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 7
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 7
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 4
Gombert: Magnificats - 8
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 8
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 7
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934 - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 7


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Schubert Fan/Elgar/Dvorak

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 7
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 6
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 5
Gombert: Magnificats - 8
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 8
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 7
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934 - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 7


----------



## science

after Conor71: 

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 6
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 6
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 5
Gombert: Magnificats - 10
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 9
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 7
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934 - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 7

Gombert / Messiaen / Crumb


----------



## Trout

After science:

Respighi / Scriabin / Elgar

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 6
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 6
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 4
Gombert: Magnificats - 10
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 9
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 9
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934 - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout:

Messiaen / Crumb / Elgar

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 7
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 5
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 4
Gombert: Magnificats - 10
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 11
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 9
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934 - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Schubert Fan / Dvorak / Boulez

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 4
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 7
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 6
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 4
Gombert: Magnificats - 10
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 11
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 9
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934 - 12
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 8


----------



## pjang23

Gombert Scriabin SchubertFan

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 6
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 6
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 4
Gombert: Magnificats - 12
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 9
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 9
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934 - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 9


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Respighi/Elgar/Dvorak

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 6
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 5
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 5
Gombert: Magnificats - 12
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 9
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 11
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934 - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 9


----------



## science

after Conor71: 

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 6
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 6
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 5
Gombert: Magnificats - 14
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 9
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 10
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934 - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 9

Gombert / Dvorak / Respighi


----------



## Trout

There is a discrepancy between the totals of post #677 and #678. I think this should be the correct board:

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 4
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 7
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 7
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 4
Gombert: Magnificats - 14
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 11
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 10
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934 - 11
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 9


----------



## Trout

After science:

Scriabin / Respighi / Crumb

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 4
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 6
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 7
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 4
Gombert: Magnificats - 14
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 11
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 11
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934 - 11
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Schubert Fan / Dvorak / Boulez

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 3
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 6
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 8
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 4
Gombert: Magnificats - 14
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 11
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 11
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934 - 13
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 11


----------



## pjang23

Gombert Dvorak SchubertFan

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 3
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 6
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 9
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 4
Gombert: Magnificats - 16
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 11
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 11
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934 - 12
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 11


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 3
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 6
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 10
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 4
*Gombert: Magnificats - 18
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 11
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 11
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934 - 11*
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
*Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 11*

Gombert / Dvorak / Schubert 934


----------



## science

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27
658. Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
659. Weber: Der Freischütz
660. Gombert: Magnificats

New board: 

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 3
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 6
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 10
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 4
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 11
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 11
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934 - 11
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Schubert Fan / Dvorak / Boulez

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 6
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 11
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 4
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 11
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 11
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934 - 13
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 11


----------



## pjang23

SchubertFan Schubert Scriabin

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 6
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 11
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 4
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 11
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 11
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934 - 15
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Crumb / Messiaen / Fantasia

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 8
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 11
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 4
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 12
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 11
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934 - 14
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 10


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Scriabin / Respighi / Elgar

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 8
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 11
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 3
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 12
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 12
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934 - 14
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 12


----------



## Conor71

After Trout:

Schubert Fan/Elgar/Dvorak

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 8
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 10
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 4
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 12
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 12
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934 - 16
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 12


----------



## science

after Conor71: 

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 2
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 8
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 10
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 5
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 12
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 2
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 11
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934 - 16
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 12

Offenbach / Elgar / Respighi


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Schubert Fan / Dvorak / Boulez

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 1
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 8
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 11
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 5
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 12
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 2
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 11
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934 - 18
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 12


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 1
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 8
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 11
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 6
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 12
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 4
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 11
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934 - 18
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 11

Offenbach / Elgar / Scriabin


----------



## pjang23

Part Sibelius Messiaen

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 1
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 8
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 11
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 6
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 11
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 4
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 2
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 11
*Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934 - 18*
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 11
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 1


----------



## pjang23

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27
658. Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
659. Weber: Der Freischütz
660. Gombert: Magnificats
661. Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 1
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 8
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 11
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 6
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 11
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 4
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 2
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 11
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 11
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 1


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Respighi/Elgar/Dvorak

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 1
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 8
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 10
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 7
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 11
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 4
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 2
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 13
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 11
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 1


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Conor71:

Messiaen / Pärt / Dvorak

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 1
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 8
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 11
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 7
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 13
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 4
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 3
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 13
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 11
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 1


----------



## science

Dvorak should be at 9. Berghansson added rather than subtracted a point. 

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 1
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 8
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 9
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 7
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 13
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 4
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 3
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 13
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 11
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 1


----------



## Trout

After science:

Respighi / Sibelius / Elgar

Boulez: Le marteau sans maître - 1
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 8
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 9
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 6
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 13
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 4
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 3
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 15
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 11
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Respighi / Dvorak / Boulez

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 8
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 10
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 6
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 13
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 4
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 3
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 17
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 11
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 2


----------



## pjang23

Respighi Sibelius Dvorak

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 8
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 9
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 6
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 13
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 4
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 3
Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 19
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 11
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 3


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Sibelius/Elgar/Messiaen

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 8
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 9
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 7
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 12
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 4
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 3
*Respighi: The Fountains of Rome - 19*
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 11
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 5


----------



## Conor71

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27
658. Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
659. Weber: Der Freischütz
660. Gombert: Magnificats
661. Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934
662. Respighi: The Fountains of Rome

New Board:

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 8
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 9
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 7
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 12
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 4
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 3
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 11
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Conor71:

Messiaen / Crumb / Scriabin

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 9
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 9
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 7
Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 14
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 4
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 3
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 10
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 5


----------



## science

after berghansson:

*Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 9
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 9*
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 7
*Messiaen: Eclairs sur l'au-delà... - 16*
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 5
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 3
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
*Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 9*
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 5

Messiaen / Offenbach / Scriabin


----------



## science

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27
658. Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
659. Weber: Der Freischütz
660. Gombert: Magnificats
661. Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934
662. Respighi: The Fountains of Rome
663. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà...

New board: 
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 9
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 9
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 7
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 5
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 3
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 9
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 5


----------



## pjang23

Ignore this


----------



## pjang23

Scriabin Part Dvorak

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 9
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 8
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 7
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 5
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 4
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 11
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 5


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Sibelius/Part/Dvorak

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 9
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 7
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 7
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 5
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 5
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 11
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 7


----------



## science

After Conor71: 

Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus - 2
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 8
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 7
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 7
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 6
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 5
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 11
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 7

Brumel / Offenbach / Crumb


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Crumb / Pärt / Elgar

Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus - 2
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 10
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 7
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 6
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 6
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 11
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 7


----------



## science

mmsbls, when you really want to do Dvorak, let me know. We'll have to use our +2 votes for awhile, and maybe make a deal with pjang23, because it's getting many negative votes.


----------



## mmsbls

@science: Well now's a reasonable time for Dvorak. I just listened to Brumel and will strongly support that after Dvorak is in.

After berghansson:

Dvorak / Brumel / Offenbach

Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus - 3
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 10
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 9
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 6
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 5
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 11
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 7


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Scriabin / Sibelius / Crumb

Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus - 3
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 9
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 9
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 6
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 5
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 13
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 8


----------



## Trout

Not sure how this got posted twice...


----------



## pjang23

Scriabin Part Crumb

Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus - 3
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 8
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 9
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 6
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 5
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 15
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 8


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Sibelius/Brumel/Offenbach

Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus - 4
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 8
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 9
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 6
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 4
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 15
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 10


----------



## science

after Conor71: 

Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 8
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 11
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 6
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 3
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 15
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 10

Dvorak / Brumel / Offenbach


----------



## Trout

After science:

Scriabin / Brumel / Dvorak

Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus - 6
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 8
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 10
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 6
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 3
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
*Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire - 17*
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 10


----------



## Trout

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27
658. Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
659. Weber: Der Freischütz
660. Gombert: Magnificats
661. Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934
662. Respighi: The Fountains of Rome
663. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà...
664. Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire

New board: 

Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus - 6
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 8
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 10
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 6
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 3
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout

Dvorak / Brumel / Offenbach

Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus - 7
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 8
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 12
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 6
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 2
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 10


----------



## pjang23

Dvorak Part Sibelius

Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus - 7
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 8
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 14
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 6
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 2
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 9


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Sibelius/Brumel/Schubert

Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 8
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 14
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 6
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 2
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 11


----------



## science

Ah, I got it back! After Conor71: 

Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 8
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 16
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 6
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 3
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 10

Dvorak / Offenbach / Sibelius.


----------



## Trout

After science:

Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 / Ives: Three Places in New England / Elgar

Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 8
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 16
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 5
Ives: Three Places in New England - 1
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 3
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 10
Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Brumel / Dvorak / Offenbach

*Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus - 10*
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 8
*Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - 17*
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 5
Ives: Three Places in New England - 1
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 2
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
*Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 10*
Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 - 2


----------



## mmsbls

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27
658. Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
659. Weber: Der Freischütz
660. Gombert: Magnificats
661. Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934
662. Respighi: The Fountains of Rome
663. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà...
664. Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire
665. Dvorak: Slavonic Dances

New board:

Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus - 10
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 8
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 5
Ives: Three Places in New England - 1
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 2
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 10
Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 - 2


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus - 12
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 8
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 5
Ives: Three Places in New England - 1
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 3
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 9
Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 - 2

Brumel / ffenbach / Sibelius PD


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Brumel SibeliusP

Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel - 2
Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus - 13
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 8
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 5
Ives: Three Places in New England - 1
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 3
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 8
Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 - 2


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Sibelius: Symphony / Ives / Part

Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel - 2
Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus - 13
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 8
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 5
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 3
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 8
Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Brumel / Brahms / Pärt

Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel - 3
*Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus - 15*
*Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 8*
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 5
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 3
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
*Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 8*
Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 - 4


----------



## mmsbls

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27
658. Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
659. Weber: Der Freischütz
660. Gombert: Magnificats
661. Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934
662. Respighi: The Fountains of Rome
663. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà...
664. Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire
665. Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
666. Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus

New board:

Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel - 3
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 8
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 5
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 3
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 8
Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 - 4


----------



## Hausmusik

Schubert / Sibelius 6 / Crumb

Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel - 3
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 7
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 5
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 3
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 8
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 8
Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 - 5


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Elgar, Part, Schubert

Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel - 3
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 7
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 7
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 3
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 8
Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 - 5


----------



## science

after TT:

Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel - 3
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 7
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 8
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 5
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 8
Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 - 5

Offenbach / Elgar / Part


----------



## Trout

After science:

Sibelius: Pohjola / Ives / Elgar

Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel - 3
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 7
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 7
Ives: Three Places in New England - 3
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 5
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 10
Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Brahms / Sibelius P / Part

Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 7
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 7
Ives: Three Places in New England - 3
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 5
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 5
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 11
Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 - 5


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Elgar, Part, Schubert

Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 7
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 9
Ives: Three Places in New England - 3
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 5
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 11
Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 - 5


----------



## Conor71

After Toddlertoddy:

Sibelius Symphony/Sibelius Pohjola's/Schubert

Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 7
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 9
Ives: Three Places in New England - 3
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 5
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 12
Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 - 7


----------



## pjang23

SibeliusP Part Elgar

Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 7
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 8
Ives: Three Places in New England - 3
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 5
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 14
Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 - 7


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 7
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 7
Ives: Three Places in New England - 4
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 7
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
*Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter - 14*
Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 - 7

Offenbach / Ives / Elgar


----------



## science

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27
658. Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
659. Weber: Der Freischütz
660. Gombert: Magnificats
661. Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934
662. Respighi: The Fountains of Rome
663. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà...
664. Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire
665. Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
666. Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus
667. Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter

New board: 


Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel - 5
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 7
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 7
Ives: Three Places in New England - 4
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 7
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Brahms / Ives / Part

Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel - 7
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 7
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 7
Ives: Three Places in New England - 5
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 7
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 - 7


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Sibelius / Ives / Offenbach

Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel - 7
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 7
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 7
Ives: Three Places in New England - 6
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 6
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 - 9


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after trout:

Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme, Elgar, Schubert

Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel - 7
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 7
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 8
Ives: Three Places in New England - 6
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 6
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 - 9
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme - 2


----------



## science

after TT: 

Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel - 7
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 7
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 7
Ives: Three Places in New England - 6
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 7
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 4
Sibelius: Symphony #6 - 11
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme - 2

Sibelius / Offenbach / Elgar


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after science:

Elgar, Crumb, Brahms

Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel - 6
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 8
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 9
Ives: Three Places in New England - 6
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 7
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 4
Sibelius: Symphony #6 - 11
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy:

Brahms / Tchaikovsky / Part

Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 8
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 9
Ives: Three Places in New England - 6
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 7
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 5
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 4
Sibelius: Symphony #6 - 11
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme - 3


----------



## pjang23

Part Sibelius Elgar

Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 8
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 8
Ives: Three Places in New England - 6
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 7
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 4
Sibelius: Symphony #6 - 12
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme - 3


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel - 8
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 7
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 8
Ives: Three Places in New England - 6
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 7
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 4
Sibelius: Symphony #6 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme - 4

Sibelius / Tchaikovsky / Crumb


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Brahms / Tchaikovsky / Crumb

Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel - 10
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 6
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 8
Ives: Three Places in New England - 6
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 7
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 4
Sibelius: Symphony #6 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme - 5


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after mmsbls:

Elgar, Tchaikovsky, Sibelius

Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel - 10
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 6
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 10
Ives: Three Places in New England - 6
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 7
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 4
Sibelius: Symphony #6 - 13
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme - 6


----------



## Trout

After Toddlertoddy:

Sibelius / Ives / Elgar

Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel - 10
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 6
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 9
Ives: Three Places in New England - 7
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 7
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 4
Sibelius: Symphony #6 - 15
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme - 6


----------



## pjang23

Sibelius Tchaikovsky Elgar

Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel - 10
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 6
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 8
Ives: Three Places in New England - 7
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 7
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 4
*Sibelius: Symphony #6 - 17*
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme - 7


----------



## pjang23

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27
658. Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
659. Weber: Der Freischütz
660. Gombert: Magnificats
661. Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934
662. Respighi: The Fountains of Rome
663. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà...
664. Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire
665. Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
666. Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus
667. Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter
668. Sibelius: Symphony #6

New board: 

Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel - 10
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 6
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 8
Ives: Three Places in New England - 7
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 7
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme - 7


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel - 11
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 6
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 7
Enescu: Oedipe - 2
Ives: Three Places in New England - 7
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 7
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme - 7 

Enescu / Brahms / Elgar


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Brahms / Tchaikovsky / Part

Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel - 13
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 6
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 7
Enescu: Oedipe - 2
Ives: Three Places in New England - 7
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 7
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme - 8


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after mmsbls

Tchaikovsky, Elgar, Schubert

Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel - 13
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 6
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 8
Enescu: Oedipe - 2
Ives: Three Places in New England - 7
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 7
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme - 10


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Part Tchaikovsky

Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel - 15
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 6
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 8
Enescu: Oedipe - 2
Ives: Three Places in New England - 7
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 7
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme - 9


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Tchaikovsky/Part/Ives

Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel - 15
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 6
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 8
Enescu: Oedipe - 2
Ives: Three Places in New England - 6
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 7
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme - 11


----------



## Trout

After Conor71:

Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 / Ives / Crumb

Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel - 15
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 5
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 8
Enescu: Oedipe - 2
Ives: Three Places in New England - 7
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 7
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme - 11


----------



## science

after Trout:

*Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel - 17*
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 5
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 8
Enescu: Oedipe - 2
Ives: Three Places in New England - 7
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 8
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme - 10

Brahms / Offenbach / Tchaikovsky


----------



## science

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27
658. Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
659. Weber: Der Freischütz
660. Gombert: Magnificats
661. Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934
662. Respighi: The Fountains of Rome
663. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà...
664. Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire
665. Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
666. Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus
667. Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter
668. Sibelius: Symphony #6
669. Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel

New board: 

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 5
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 8
Enescu: Oedipe - 2
Ives: Three Places in New England - 7
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 8
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Elgar, Tchai, Schubert

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 5
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 10
Enescu: Oedipe - 2
Ives: Three Places in New England - 7
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 8
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy:

Tchaikovsky / Ives / Crumb

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 4
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 10
Enescu: Oedipe - 2
Ives: Three Places in New England - 8
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 8
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme - 13


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 4
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 10
Enescu: Oedipe - 3
Ives: Three Places in New England - 8
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 8
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme - 15

Tchaikovsky / Enescu / Part


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Ligeti: Atmosphères / Pärt / Elgar

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 4
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 9
Enescu: Oedipe - 3
Ives: Three Places in New England - 8
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 2
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 8
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme - 15


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after berg

Elgar, Ligeti, Schubert

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 4
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 11
Enescu: Oedipe - 3
Ives: Three Places in New England - 8
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 3
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 8
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 1
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy:

Tchaikovsky / Ives / Elgar

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 4
*Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 10*
Enescu: Oedipe - 3
Ives: Three Places in New England - 9
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 3
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 8
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 1
*Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme - 17*


----------



## Conor71

oops collision! - I will repost my vote after mmsbls


----------



## mmsbls

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27
658. Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
659. Weber: Der Freischütz
660. Gombert: Magnificats
661. Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934
662. Respighi: The Fountains of Rome
663. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà...
664. Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire
665. Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
666. Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus
667. Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter
668. Sibelius: Symphony #6
669. Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
670. Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme

New board: 

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 4
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 10
Enescu: Oedipe - 3
Ives: Three Places in New England - 9
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 3
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 8
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 1


----------



## Conor71

After mmsbls:

Ligeti/Part/Ives

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 4
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 10
Enescu: Oedipe - 3
Ives: Three Places in New England - 8
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 5
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 8
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 1


----------



## PetrB

To invite the unitiated neophyte in, one might list Stravinsky's "firebird"

To invite yet another sort of listener in, one might list Stravinsky's "Petruchka"

To list the milestone piece by the same composers, list "Le Sacre du Printemps"

Etc.

Is there a target audience here, with an intent to inform, educate, or is this another list of 'what we all think is good music,' which could be found in about any guide to classical music and 'what one might listen to?'

Does anyone think the Talk Classical Recommended Listening list(s) are in any way much different from all the others? Does this site need a list with 'its own name on it' out of, I dunno, 'Talk Classical' is a great and moving force in the musical world, or some such.

Merely gratingly - and irritatingly I'm sure - harping on the weird propensity for lists here and elsewhere, especially because 'expert' ones - near identical and more even (as far as actually informing) - are and have been generally available for a very long time.


----------



## Trout

After Conor71:

Ives / Myaskovsky / Elgar

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 4
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 9
Enescu: Oedipe - 3
Ives: Three Places in New England - 10
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 5
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 - 3
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 8
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 1


----------



## Trout

PetrB said:


> Is there a target audience here, with an intent to inform, educate, or is this another list of 'what we all think is good music,' which could be found in about any guide to classical music and 'what one might listen to?'


I think the original intention was to create a list for the novice; however the project just seems to be, as of now, listing our personal favorites.



PetrB said:


> Does anyone think the Talk Classical Recommended Listening list(s) are in any way much different from all the others? Does this site need a list with 'its own name on it' out of, I dunno, 'Talk Classical' is a great and moving force in the musical world, or some such.


This project isn't really as much of a list as just a collection of pieces we enjoy with the ranking being fairly arbitrary. I think the other lists are quite useful to those that wish to explore the respective genres in depth as many of them contain many great and underrated pieces not found on the DDD lists.



PetrB said:


> Merely gratingly - and irritatingly I'm sure - harping on the weird propensity for lists here, and elsewhere, especially because 'expert' ones - near identical and more even (as far as actually informing) are and have been generally available for a very long time.


Really? I know there are quite a few books that give basic recommendations, but the only lists that I know of on the internet (that can be considered "expert") are the DDD ones. Care to share any examples?


----------



## science

Trout said:


> Really? I know there are quite a few books that give basic recommendations, but the only lists that I know of on the internet (that can be considered "expert") are the DDD ones. Care to share any examples?


This part I certainly agree with. PetrB has said this before, and I've asked for the lists before, and he's failed to give them before.


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 4
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 10
Enescu: Oedipe - 3
Ives: Three Places in New England - 10
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 4
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 - 3
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 10
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 1

Offenbach / Elgar / Ligeti


----------



## science

Trout said:


> I think the original intention was to create a list for the novice; however the project just seems to be, as of now, listing our personal favorites.


Really, I created this project for entirely selfish reasons. I wanted to find out the most significant gaps in my listening experience. Now that we are in the 600s, dozens of gaps have been revealed!

As long as people participate, I don't care what motivates their votes, but my goal remains finding the most significant gaps in my listening, and if anyone does try to pick out the most important works for recommendation (in their own opinion, as these things must of course be) I would appreciate that.


----------



## Conor71

After science:

Ligeti/Part/Ives

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 4
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 10
Enescu: Oedipe - 3
Ives: Three Places in New England - 9
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 6
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 - 3
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 10
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 1


----------



## science

after Conor71: 

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 4
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 10
Enescu: Oedipe - 4
Ives: Three Places in New England - 9
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 6
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 - 3
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 12
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 1

Offenbach / Enescu / Part


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Ligeti / Pärt / Elgar

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 4
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 9
Enescu: Oedipe - 4
Ives: Three Places in New England - 9
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 8
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 - 3
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 12
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 1


----------



## Trout

...........


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Myaskovsky / Schubert / Part

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 4
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 9
Enescu: Oedipe - 4
Ives: Three Places in New England - 9
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 8
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 - 5
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 12
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 2


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after trout:

Ligeti, Elgar, Schubert

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 4
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 10
Enescu: Oedipe - 4
Ives: Three Places in New England - 9
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 10
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 - 5
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 12
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 1


----------



## Trout

After Toddlertoddy:

Ives / Myaskovsky / Offenbach

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 4
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 10
Enescu: Oedipe - 4
Ives: Three Places in New England - 11
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 10
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 - 6
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 11
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 1


----------



## Conor71

After Trout:

Ligeti/Part/Ives

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 4
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 10
Enescu: Oedipe - 4
Ives: Three Places in New England - 10
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 12
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 - 6
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 11
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 1


----------



## science

after Conor71: 

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 4
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 11
Enescu: Oedipe - 6
Ives: Three Places in New England - 10
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 12
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 - 5
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 11
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 1

Enescu / Elgar / Myaskovsky


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Ives / Myaskovsky / Crumb

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 3
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 11
Enescu: Oedipe - 6
Ives: Three Places in New England - 12
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 12
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 - 6
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 11
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 1


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 3
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 11
Enescu: Oedipe - 8
Ives: Three Places in New England - 12
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 11
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 - 6
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 12
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 1

Enescu / Offenbach / Ligeti


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Ligeti / Pärt / Offenbach

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 3
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 11
Enescu: Oedipe - 8
Ives: Three Places in New England - 12
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 13
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 - 6
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 11
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 11
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 1


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Myaskovsky / Scubert / Elgar

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 3
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 10
Enescu: Oedipe - 8
Ives: Three Places in New England - 12
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 13
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 - 8
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 11
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 11
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 2


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Part Ives

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 3
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 10
Enescu: Oedipe - 8
Ives: Three Places in New England - 11
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 13
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 - 8
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 11
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 12
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Ives / Myaskovsky / Crumb

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 2
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 10
Enescu: Oedipe - 8
Ives: Three Places in New England - 13
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 13
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 - 9
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 11
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 12
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 4


----------



## Toddlertoddy

LIgeti, Part, Enescu

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 2
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 10
Enescu: Oedipe - 7
Ives: Three Places in New England - 13
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 15
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 - 9
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 11
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 13
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 4


----------



## Conor71

After Toddlertoddy:

Ligeti/Part/Ives

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 2
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 10
Enescu: Oedipe - 7
Ives: Three Places in New England - 12
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 17
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 - 9
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 11
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 14
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 4


----------



## Trout

After Conor71:

Myaskovsky / Ives / Part

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 2
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 10
Enescu: Oedipe - 7
Ives: Three Places in New England - 13
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 17
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 - 11
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 11
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 13
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 4


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Ligeti Part

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 2
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 10
Enescu: Oedipe - 7
Ives: Three Places in New England - 13
Ligeti: Atmosphères - 18
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 - 11
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 11
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 12
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after pjang:

Ligeti, Part, Schubert

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 2
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 10
Enescu: Oedipe - 7
Ives: Three Places in New England - 13
*Ligeti: Atmosphères - 20*
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 - 11
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 11
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 13
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5


----------



## Toddlertoddy

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27
658. Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
659. Weber: Der Freischütz
660. Gombert: Magnificats
661. Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934
662. Respighi: The Fountains of Rome
663. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà...
664. Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire
665. Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
666. Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus
667. Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter
668. Sibelius: Symphony #6
669. Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
670. Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme
671: Ligeti: Atmosphères

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 2
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 10
Enescu: Oedipe - 7
Ives: Three Places in New England - 13
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 - 11
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 11
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 13
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5


----------



## science

after TT: 

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 2
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 10
Enescu: Oedipe - 8
Ives: Three Places in New England - 15
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 - 11
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 11
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 12
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5

Ives / Enescu / Part


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Ives / Myaskovsky / Crumb
Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 1
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 10
Enescu: Oedipe - 8
Ives: Three Places in New England - 17
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 - 12
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 11
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 12
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 1
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 10
Enescu: Oedipe - 9
*Ives: Three Places in New England - 19*
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 - 11
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 11
*Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 12*
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5

Ives / Enescu / Myaskovsky


----------



## science

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27
658. Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
659. Weber: Der Freischütz
660. Gombert: Magnificats
661. Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934
662. Respighi: The Fountains of Rome
663. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà...
664. Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire
665. Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
666. Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus
667. Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter
668. Sibelius: Symphony #6
669. Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
670. Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme
671. Ligeti: Atmosphères
672. Ives: Three Places in New England

New board: 

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 1
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 10
Enescu: Oedipe - 9
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 - 11
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 11
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 12
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5


----------



## Trout

After science:

Myaskovsky / Schubert / Part

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 1
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 10
Enescu: Oedipe - 9
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 - 13
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 11
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 11
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6


----------



## pjang23

Myaskovsky Schubert Offenbach

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 1
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 10
Enescu: Oedipe - 9
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 - 15
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 10
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 11
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 1
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 10
Enescu: Oedipe - 11
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 - 15
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 11
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7

Enescu / Offenbach / Part


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos / Myaskovsky / Pärt

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 1
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 10
Enescu: Oedipe - 11
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 - 16
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 11
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 9
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 2
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Myaskovsky / Schubert / Enescu

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 1
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 10
Enescu: Oedipe - 10
*Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2 - 18*
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 11
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 9
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 2
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 8


----------



## Trout

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27
658. Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
659. Weber: Der Freischütz
660. Gombert: Magnificats
661. Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934
662. Respighi: The Fountains of Rome
663. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà...
664. Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire
665. Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
666. Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus
667. Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter
668. Sibelius: Symphony #6
669. Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
670. Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme
671. Ligeti: Atmosphères
672. Ives: Three Places in New England
673. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2

New board: 

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 1
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 10
Enescu: Oedipe - 10
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 11
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 9
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 2
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 8


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Elgar, Part, Schubert

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 1
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 12
Enescu: Oedipe - 10
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 11
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 10
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 2
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7


----------



## science

after TT: 

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 1
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 14
Enescu: Oedipe - 11
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 11
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 10
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 2
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6

Elgar / Enescu / Schubert


----------



## Trout

After science:

Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds / Schubert / Enescu

Crumb: Vox Balaenae - 1
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 14
Enescu: Oedipe - 10
Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 11
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 10
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 2
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout:

Pärt / Poulenc / Crumb

Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 14
Enescu: Oedipe - 10
Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 11
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 12
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 3
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Poulenc / Mozart / Offenbach

Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 14
Enescu: Oedipe - 10
Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds - 3
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 10
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 12
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 5
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7


----------



## Conor71

After mmsbls:

Part/Elgar/Schubert

Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 15
Enescu: Oedipe - 10
Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds - 3
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 10
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 14
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 5
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after conor:

Part, Elgar, Schubert

Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 16
Enescu: Oedipe - 10
Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds - 3
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 10
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 16
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 5
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy:

Poulenc / Mozart / Offenbach

Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 16
Enescu: Oedipe - 10
Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds - 4
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 9
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 16
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 15
Enescu: Oedipe - 10
Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds - 4
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 10
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 18
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5

Part / Offenbach / Elgar


----------



## science

well, after me: 

Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 14
Enescu: Oedipe - 11
Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds - 4
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 12
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 18
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5

Offenbach / Enescu / Elgar


----------



## Trout

After science:

Mozart / Schubert / Elgar

Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 13
Enescu: Oedipe - 11
Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds - 6
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 12
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 18
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Poulenc / Mozart / Offenbach

Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 13
Enescu: Oedipe - 11
Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds - 7
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 11
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 18
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after mmsbls:

Part, Bartok: Divertimento for strings, Schubert

Bartok: Divertimento for strings - 1
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 13
Enescu: Oedipe - 11
Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds - 7
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 11
*Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten - 20*
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5


----------



## Toddlertoddy

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27
658. Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
659. Weber: Der Freischütz
660. Gombert: Magnificats
661. Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934
662. Respighi: The Fountains of Rome
663. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà...
664. Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire
665. Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
666. Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus
667. Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter
668. Sibelius: Symphony #6
669. Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
670. Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme
671. Ligeti: Atmosphères
672. Ives: Three Places in New England
673. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2
674: Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten

Bartok: Divertimento for strings - 1
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 13
Enescu: Oedipe - 11
Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds - 7
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 11
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5


----------



## science

after TT: 

Bartok: Divertimento for strings - 2
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 15
Enescu: Oedipe - 11
Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds - 7
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 11
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5

Elgar / Bartok / Poulenc


----------



## Trout

After science:

Mozart / Schubert / Enescu

Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 2
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 15
Enescu: Oedipe - 10
Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds - 9
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 11
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Poulenc / Offenbach

Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 2
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 15
Enescu: Oedipe - 10
Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds - 11
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 10
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6


----------



## Toddlertoddy

agter mmsbls

Elgar, Bartok, Mozart

Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 3
*Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 17*
Enescu: Oedipe - 10
Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds - 10
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 10
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6


----------



## Toddlertoddy

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27
658. Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
659. Weber: Der Freischütz
660. Gombert: Magnificats
661. Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934
662. Respighi: The Fountains of Rome
663. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà...
664. Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire
665. Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
666. Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus
667. Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter
668. Sibelius: Symphony #6
669. Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
670. Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme
671. Ligeti: Atmosphères
672. Ives: Three Places in New England
673. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2
674. Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
675. Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, Op. 39

Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 3
Enescu: Oedipe - 10
Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds - 10
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 10
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6


----------



## science

after TT: 

Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 3
Enescu: Oedipe - 11
Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds - 10
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 12
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6

Offenbach / Enescu / Poulenc


----------



## Trout

After science:

Mozart / Schubert / Offenbach

Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 3
Enescu: Oedipe - 11
Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds - 12
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 11
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Mozart, Bartok, Schubert

Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 4
Enescu: Oedipe - 11
Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds - 14
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 11
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy

Mozart / Poulenc / Offenbach

Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 4
Enescu: Oedipe - 11
Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds - 16
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 10
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 4
Enescu: Oedipe - 12
Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds - 16
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 12
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6

Offenbach / Enescu / Poulenc


----------



## pjang23

Rautavaara Schubert Enescu


Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 4
Enescu: Oedipe - 11
Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds - 16
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 12
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 8
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus - 2
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mozart / Poulenc / Offenbach

Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 4
*Enescu: Oedipe - 11*
*Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds - 18*
*Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 11*
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 9
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus - 2
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7


----------



## mmsbls

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27
658. Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
659. Weber: Der Freischütz
660. Gombert: Magnificats
661. Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934
662. Respighi: The Fountains of Rome
663. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà...
664. Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire
665. Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
666. Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus
667. Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter
668. Sibelius: Symphony #6
669. Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
670. Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme
671. Ligeti: Atmosphères
672. Ives: Three Places in New England
673. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2
674. Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
675. Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, Op. 39
676. Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds

New Board:

Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 4
Enescu: Oedipe - 11
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 11
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 9
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus - 2
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Prokofiev: Cinderella / Copland: Rodeo / Offenbach

Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 4
Copland: Rodeo - 1
Enescu: Oedipe - 11
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 10
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 9
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 2
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus - 2
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after trout:

Prokofiev, Rautavaara, Schubert

Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 4
Copland: Rodeo - 1
Enescu: Oedipe - 11
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 10
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 9
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 4
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus - 3
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6


----------



## science

after TT: 

Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 4
Copland: Rodeo - 2
Enescu: Oedipe - 13
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 9
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 9
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 4
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus - 3
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6

Enescu / Copland / Offenbach


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after science

Bartok, Rautavaara, Schubert

Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 6
Copland: Rodeo - 2
Enescu: Oedipe - 13
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 9
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 9
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 4
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus - 4
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Toddler:

Prokofiev / Poulenc / Offenbach

Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 6
Copland: Rodeo - 2
Enescu: Oedipe - 13
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 8
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 10
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 6
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus - 4
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Prokofiev / Copland / Poulenc

Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 6
Copland: Rodeo - 3
Enescu: Oedipe - 13
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 8
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 9
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 8
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus - 4
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Poulenc / Rautavaara / Offenbach

Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 6
Copland: Rodeo - 3
Enescu: Oedipe - 13
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 7
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 11
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 8
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus - 5
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5


----------



## TrazomGangflow

After Mmsbls:

Frederick II / Schubert / Poulenc

Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 6
Copland: Rodeo - 3
Enescu: Oedipe - 13
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 7
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 10
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 8
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus - 5
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 2


----------



## science

after TGF: 

Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 6
Copland: Rodeo - 3
Enescu: Oedipe - 15
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 8
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 9
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 8
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus - 5
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 2

Enescu / Offenbach / Poulenc


----------



## pjang23

Rautavaara Schubert Poulenc

Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 4
Copland: Rodeo - 2
Enescu: Oedipe - 13
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 9
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 8
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 4
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus - 5
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7


----------



## science

pjang23 copied off the wrong list. Using the correct list, his vote is:

Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 6
Copland: Rodeo - 3
*Enescu: Oedipe - 15
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 8*
*Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 8
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 8*
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 2


----------



## science

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27
658. Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
659. Weber: Der Freischütz
660. Gombert: Magnificats
661. Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934
662. Respighi: The Fountains of Rome
663. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà...
664. Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire
665. Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
666. Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus
667. Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter
668. Sibelius: Symphony #6
669. Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
670. Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme
671. Ligeti: Atmosphères
672. Ives: Three Places in New England
673. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2
674. Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
675. Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, Op. 39
676. Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds
677. Enescu: Oedipe

New board: 

Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 6
Copland: Rodeo - 3
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 8
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 8
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 8
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 2


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Rautavaara/Bartok/Schubert

Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 7
Copland: Rodeo - 3
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 8
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 8
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 8
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 2


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after conor:

Prokofiev, Bartok, Schubert

Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 8
Copland: Rodeo - 3
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 8
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 8
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 10
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 2


----------



## science

after TT:

Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 7
Copland: Rodeo - 3
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 9
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 10
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 10
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 2

Poulenc / Offenbach / Bartok


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Prokofiev / Poulenc / Schubert

Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 7
Copland: Rodeo - 3
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 9
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 11
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 12
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 4
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 2


----------



## pjang23

Prokofiev Schubert Rautavaara

Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 7
Copland: Rodeo - 3
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 9
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 11
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 14
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 2


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Prokofiev / Copland / Rautavaara

Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 7
Copland: Rodeo - 4
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 9
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 10
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 16
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Poulenc / Rautavaara / Offenbach

Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 7
Copland: Rodeo - 4
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 8
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 12
Prokofiev: Cinderella - 16
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after mmsbls:

Prokofiev, Bartok, Poulenc

Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 8
Copland: Rodeo - 4
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 8
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 11
*Prokofiev: Cinderella - 18*
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5


----------



## Toddlertoddy

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27
658. Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
659. Weber: Der Freischütz
660. Gombert: Magnificats
661. Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934
662. Respighi: The Fountains of Rome
663. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà...
664. Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire
665. Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
666. Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus
667. Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter
668. Sibelius: Symphony #6
669. Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
670. Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme
671. Ligeti: Atmosphères
672. Ives: Three Places in New England
673. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2
674. Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
675. Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, Op. 39
676. Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds
677. Enescu: Oedipe
678. Prokofiev: Cinderella

Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 8
Copland: Rodeo - 4
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 8
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 11
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5


----------



## science

as of #678

36 Beethoven

35 Mozart

34

33

32

31 Bach

30

29

28

27 Brahms

26 Schubert

25 

24

23

22

21 Haydn

20

19 

18

17

16 Debussy, Tchaikovsky

15 Dvořák, Ravel, Schumann

14 Bartók, Mahler

13 Sibelius

12 Mendelssohn

11 Strauss R

10 Chopin, Prokofiev

9 Handel, Liszt, Shostakovich, Stravinsky

8 Bruckner, Schoenberg

7 Berlioz, Janáček, Rachmaninoff, Verdi, Wagner

6 Fauré, Ligeti, Vaughan Williams 

5 Elgar, Grieg, Messiaen, Saint-Saëns 

4 Berg, Britten, Monteverdi, Mussorgsky, Pärt, Puccini, Vivaldi, Webern 

3 Adams, Barber, Borodin, Byrd, Enescu, Franck, Gershwin, Ives, Josquin, Lutoslawski, Medtner, Nielsen, Palestrina, Penderecki, Purcell, Reich, Rimsky-Korsakov, Scriabin, Varèse, Walton 

2 Albéniz, Biber, Bizet, Boccherini, Bruch, Cage, Chausson, Copland, Dutilleux, Falla, Gesualdo, Glass, Glazunov, Gluck, Gounod, Hindemith, Hummel, Machaut, Paganini, Respighi, Scarlatti D, Takemitsu, Tallis, Victoria, Villa-Lobos, Weber, Zelenka

1 Adam, Albinoni, Alkan, Allegri, Alwyn, Arensky, Bach CPE, Bax, Beach, Bellini, Berio, Bernstein, Berwald, Brian, Brumel, Busoni, Buxtehude, Canteloube, Charpentier, Cherubini, Corelli, Couperin, Crumb, Delibes, Delius, Donizetti, Dowland, Duruflé, Gabrieli, Gliere, Goldmark, Gombert, Gorecki, Gubaidulina, Holst, Honegger, Khachaturian, Korngold, Lalo, Lully, Martinu, Mathieu, Milhaud, Monn, Myaskovsky, Ockeghem, Pachelbel, Pergolesi, Pérotin, Piazzolla, Poulenc, Rameau, Rebel, Riley, Rodrigo, Rossini, Rott, Rzewski, Satie, Scelsi, Schnittke, Schumann C, Schütz, Smetana, Stockhausen, Strauss J II, Suk, Szymanowski, Tartini, Tavener, Telemann, Widor, Xenakis


----------



## TrazomGangflow

After ToddlerToddy:

Frederick II, Poulenc, Copland

Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 8
Copland: Rodeo - 3
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 4
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 8
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 12
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5


----------



## Trout

After TrazomGangflow:

Copland / Schubert / Rautavaara

Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 8
Copland: Rodeo - 5
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 4
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 8
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 12
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 7
Copland: Rodeo - 5
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 4
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 8
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 13
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6

Golijov / Poulenc / Bartok


----------



## pjang23

Rameau Bach Offenbach

Bach: Italian Concerto - 1
Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 7
Copland: Rodeo - 5
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 4
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 7
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 13
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 2
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Poulenc / Rameau / Offenbach

Bach: Italian Concerto - 1
Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 7
Copland: Rodeo - 5
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 4
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 6
*Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos - 15*
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 3
*Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus - 8*
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27
658. Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
659. Weber: Der Freischütz
660. Gombert: Magnificats
661. Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934
662. Respighi: The Fountains of Rome
663. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà...
664. Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire
665. Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
666. Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus
667. Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter
668. Sibelius: Symphony #6
669. Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
670. Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme
671. Ligeti: Atmosphères
672. Ives: Three Places in New England
673. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2
674. Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
675. Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, Op. 39
676. Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds
677. Enescu: Oedipe
678. Prokofiev: Cinderella
679. Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos

New Board:

Bach: Italian Concerto - 1
Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 7
Copland: Rodeo - 5
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 4
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 6
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 3
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Copland / Bach / Bartok

Bach: Italian Concerto - 2
Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 6
Copland: Rodeo - 7
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 4
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 6
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 3
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6


----------



## science

After Trout: 

Bach: Italian Concerto - 1
Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 6
Copland: Rodeo - 7
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 4
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 3
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 8
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 3
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6

Offenbach / Golijov / Bach


----------



## pjang23

Bach Rameau Rautavaara

Bach: Italian Concerto - 3
Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 6
Copland: Rodeo - 7
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 4
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 3
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 8
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 4
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Rautavaara, Bartok, Offenbach

Bach: Italian Concerto - 3
Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 7
Copland: Rodeo - 7
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 4
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 3
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 7
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 4
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy:

Bach / Rameau / Copland

Bach: Italian Concerto - 5
Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 7
Copland: Rodeo - 6
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 4
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 3
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 7
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 5
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Beethoven: Egmont / Copland / Frederick

Bach: Italian Concerto - 5
Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 7
Beethoven: Egmont - 2
Copland: Rodeo - 7
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 3
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 3
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 7
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 5
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Bach: Italian Concerto - 5
Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 6
Beethoven: Egmont - 2
Copland: Rodeo - 7
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 3
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 4
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 7
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 5
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus - 11
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6

Rautavaara / Golijov / Bartok


----------



## Trout

After science:

Beethoven / Schubert / Rautavaara

Bach: Italian Concerto - 5
Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 6
Beethoven: Egmont - 4
Copland: Rodeo - 7
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 3
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 4
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 7
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 5
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Beethoven / Bach / Copland

Bach: Italian Concerto - 6
Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 6
Beethoven: Egmont - 6
Copland: Rodeo - 6
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 3
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 4
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 7
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 5
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Bach: Italian Concerto - 6
Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 6
Beethoven: Egmont - 6
Copland: Rodeo - 6
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 3
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 5
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 7
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 5
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus - 12
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6

Rautavaara / Golijov / Schubert


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Beethoven, Bartok, Schubert

Bach: Italian Concerto - 6
Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 7
Beethoven: Egmont - 8
Copland: Rodeo - 6
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 3
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 5
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 7
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 5
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus - 12
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5


----------



## Aecio

I'm new on this, but I will like to start voting by adding to your list

BRAHMS : 1st Sextet
JANACEK : Violin Sonata


----------



## science

Aecio said:


> I'm new on this, but I will like to start voting by adding to your list
> 
> BRAHMS : 1st Sextet
> JANACEK : Violin Sonata


Hello! I hope you will join our project and participate for a long time.

Unfortunately, we can't count your vote. You need to let us know which work you want to give two points and which you want to give one point. Also, you have to take a point from something.

It seems a bit complex at first, but once you get it, it's easy.

Thanks for participating!


----------



## pjang23

Rautavaara Schubert Beethoven

Bach: Italian Concerto - 6
Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 7
Beethoven: Egmont - 7
Copland: Rodeo - 6
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 3
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 5
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 7
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 5
*Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus - 14*
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6


----------



## pjang23

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27
658. Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
659. Weber: Der Freischütz
660. Gombert: Magnificats
661. Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934
662. Respighi: The Fountains of Rome
663. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà...
664. Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire
665. Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
666. Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus
667. Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter
668. Sibelius: Symphony #6
669. Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
670. Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme
671. Ligeti: Atmosphères
672. Ives: Three Places in New England
673. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2
674. Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
675. Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, Op. 39
676. Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds
677. Enescu: Oedipe
678. Prokofiev: Cinderella
679. Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos
680. Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus

New Board:

Bach: Italian Concerto - 6
Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 7
Beethoven: Egmont - 7
Copland: Rodeo - 6
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 3
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 5
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 7
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 5
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Beethoven / Copland / Offenbach

Bach: Italian Concerto - 6
Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 7
Beethoven: Egmont - 9
Copland: Rodeo - 7
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 3
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 5
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 6
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 5
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6


----------



## TrazomGangflow

After Trout:

Frederick II / Bach / Copland

Bach: Italian Concerto - 7
Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 7
Beethoven: Egmont - 9
Copland: Rodeo - 6
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 5
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 5
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 6
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 5
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After TrazomGangflow:

Beethoven / Rameau / Copland

Bach: Italian Concerto - 7
Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 7
Beethoven: Egmont - 11
Copland: Rodeo - 5
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 5
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 5
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 6
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after mmsbls:

Bartok, Beethoven, Rameau

Bach: Italian Concerto - 7
Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 9
Beethoven: Egmont - 12
Copland: Rodeo - 5
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 5
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 5
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 6
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 5
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6


----------



## science

after TT: 

Bach: Italian Concerto - 7
Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 10
Beethoven: Egmont - 11
Copland: Rodeo - 5
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 5
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 5
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 8
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 5
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6

Offenbach / Bartok / Beethoven


----------



## Aecio

OK, I get it

BRAHMS 1st Sextet 2
JANACEK Violin Sonata 1
OFFENBACH Contes Hoffman -1



science said:


> Hello! I hope you will join our project and participate for a long time.
> 
> Unfortunately, we can't count your vote. You need to let us know which work you want to give two points and which you want to give one point. Also, you have to take a point from something.
> 
> It seems a bit complex at first, but once you get it, it's easy.
> 
> Thanks for participating!


----------



## science

Here's your vote tallied: 

Bach: Italian Concerto - 7
Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 10
Beethoven: Egmont - 11
Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 2
Copland: Rodeo - 5
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 5
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 5
Janacek: Violin Sonata - 1
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 7
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 5
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6


----------



## pjang23

Bartok Rameau Beethoven

Bach: Italian Concerto - 7
Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 12
Beethoven: Egmont - 10
Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 2
Copland: Rodeo - 5
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 5
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 5
Janacek: Violin Sonata - 1
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 7
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Beethoven / Brahms / Offenbach

Bach: Italian Concerto - 7
Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 12
Beethoven: Egmont - 12
Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 3
Copland: Rodeo - 5
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 5
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 5
Janacek: Violin Sonata - 1
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 6
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after mmsbls:

Bartok, Bach, Rameau

Bach: Italian Concerto - 8
Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 14
Beethoven: Egmont - 12
Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 3
Copland: Rodeo - 5
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 5
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 5
Janacek: Violin Sonata - 1
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 6
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 5
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6


----------



## science

after TT: 

Bach: Italian Concerto - 7
Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 14
Beethoven: Egmont - 12
Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 3
Copland: Rodeo - 5
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 5
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 5
Janacek: Violin Sonata - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 8
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 5
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6

Offenbach / Janacek / Bach


----------



## Trout

After science:

Beethoven / Copland / Bartok

Bach: Italian Concerto - 7
Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 13
Beethoven: Egmont - 14
Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 3
Copland: Rodeo - 6
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 5
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 5
Janacek: Violin Sonata - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 8
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 5
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6


----------



## pjang23

Beethoven Rameau Bartok

Bach: Italian Concerto - 7
Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 12
Beethoven: Egmont - 16
Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 3
Copland: Rodeo - 6
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 5
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 5
Janacek: Violin Sonata - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 8
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after pjang

Bartok, Copland, Schubert

Bach: Italian Concerto - 7
Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 14
Beethoven: Egmont - 16
Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 3
Copland: Rodeo - 7
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 5
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 5
Janacek: Violin Sonata - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 8
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy:

Beethoven / Brahms / Offenbach

Bach: Italian Concerto - 7
Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 14
Beethoven: Egmont - 18
Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 4
Copland: Rodeo - 7
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 5
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 5
Janacek: Violin Sonata - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 7
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5


----------



## Aecio

Beethoven / Bartok / Copland

Bach: Italian Concerto - 7
Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 15
Beethoven: Egmont - 20
Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 4
Copland: Rodeo - 6
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 5
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 5
Janacek: Violin Sonata - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 7
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5[/QUOTE]


----------



## science

after Aecio: 

Bach: Italian Concerto - 6
Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 16
Beethoven: Egmont - 20
Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 4
Copland: Rodeo - 6
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 5
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 5
Janacek: Violin Sonata - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 9
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5

Offenbach / Bartok / Bach


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Beethoven Bartok

Bach: Italian Concerto - 6
Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 15
Beethoven: Egmont - 21
Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 4
Copland: Rodeo - 6
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 5
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 5
Janacek: Violin Sonata - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 9
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7


----------



## TrazomGangflow

After pjang:

Frederick II/Bach/Copland

Bach: Italian Concerto - 7
Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 15
Beethoven: Egmont - 21
Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 4
Copland: Rodeo - 5
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 7
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 5
Janacek: Violin Sonata - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 9
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After TrazomGangflow:

Brahms / Beethoven / Offenbach

Bach: Italian Concerto - 7
*Bartok: Divertimento for Strings - 15*
*Beethoven: Egmont - 22*
Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 6
Copland: Rodeo - 5
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 7
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 5
Janacek: Violin Sonata - 2
*Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 8*
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7


----------



## mmsbls

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27
658. Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
659. Weber: Der Freischütz
660. Gombert: Magnificats
661. Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934
662. Respighi: The Fountains of Rome
663. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà...
664. Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire
665. Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
666. Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus
667. Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter
668. Sibelius: Symphony #6
669. Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
670. Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme
671. Ligeti: Atmosphères
672. Ives: Three Places in New England
673. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2
674. Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
675. Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, Op. 39
676. Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds
677. Enescu: Oedipe
678. Prokofiev: Cinderella
679. Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos
680. Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus
681. Beethoven: Egmont
682. Bartok: Divertimento for Strings

New Board:

Bach: Italian Concerto - 7
Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 6
Copland: Rodeo - 5
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 7
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 5
Janacek: Violin Sonata - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 8
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after mmsbls:

Bach, Brahms, Rameau

Bach: Italian Concerto - 9
Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 7
Copland: Rodeo - 5
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 7
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 5
Janacek: Violin Sonata - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 8
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 5
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7


----------



## science

after TT: 

Bach: Italian Concerto - 9
Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 7
Copland: Rodeo - 5
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 7
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 6
Janacek: Violin Sonata - 1
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 10
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 5
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7

Offenbach / Golijov / Janacek


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Brahms / Rameau / Copland

Bach: Italian Concerto - 9
Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 9
Copland: Rodeo - 4
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 7
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 6
Janacek: Violin Sonata - 1
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 10
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Josquin / Rachmaninoff / Frederick

Bach: Italian Concerto - 9
Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 9
Copland: Rodeo - 4
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 6
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 6
Janacek: Violin Sonata - 1
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 2
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 10
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead - 1 
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after trout:

Bach, Josquin, Offenbach

Bach: Italian Concerto - 11
Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 9
Copland: Rodeo - 4
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 6
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 6
Janacek: Violin Sonata - 1
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 3
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 9
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead - 1 
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7


----------



## science

I'm sorry, I'm too early! Be back in 15!


----------



## science

Now I'm here to vote legally: 

Bach: Italian Concerto - 11
Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 8
Copland: Rodeo - 4
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 6
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 6
Janacek: Violin Sonata - 1
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 3
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 10
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead - 1 
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Strauss: Die Fledermaus - 2

Strauss / Offenbach / Brahms


----------



## TrazomGangflow

After Science:

Frederick II/Bach/Rameau

Bach: Italian Concerto - 12
Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 8
Copland: Rodeo - 4
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 8
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 6
Janacek: Violin Sonata - 1
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 3
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 10
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead - 1 
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 5
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Strauss: Die Fledermaus - 2

Strauss / Offenbach / Brahms


----------



## pjang23

Bach Rameau Frederick II

Bach: Italian Concerto - 14
Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 8
Copland: Rodeo - 4
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 7
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 6
Janacek: Violin Sonata - 1
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 3
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 10
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead - 1
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Brahms / Rameau / Copland

Bach: Italian Concerto - 14
Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 10
Copland: Rodeo - 3
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 7
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 6
Janacek: Violin Sonata - 1
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 3
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 10
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead - 1
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus - 2


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Josquin / Rachmaninoff / Janacek

Bach: Italian Concerto - 14
Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 10
Copland: Rodeo - 3
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 7
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 6
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 5
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 10
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead - 2
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus - 2


----------



## TrazomGangflow

After Trout:

Frederick II / Schubert/ Rameau

Bach: Italian Concerto - 14
Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 10
Copland: Rodeo - 3
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 9
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 6
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 5
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 10
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead - 2
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 8
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus - 2[/QUOTE]


----------



## mmsbls

After TrazomGangflow:

Brahms / Rameau / Copland

Bach: Italian Concerto - 14
Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 12
Copland: Rodeo - 2
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 9
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 6
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 5
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 10
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead - 2
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 8
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus - 2


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Bach: Italian Concerto - 14
Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 12
Copland: Rodeo - 2
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 9
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 6
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 5
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 12
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead - 2
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus - 3

Offenbach / Strauss / Schubert


----------



## pjang23

Bach Rameau Brahms

Bach: Italian Concerto - 16
Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 11
Copland: Rodeo - 2
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 9
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 6
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 5
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 12
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead - 2
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus - 3


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Bach, Copland, Offenbach

*Bach: Italian Concerto - 18*
Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 11
Copland: Rodeo - 3
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 9
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 6
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 5
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 11
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead - 2
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus - 3


----------



## Toddlertoddy

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27
658. Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
659. Weber: Der Freischütz
660. Gombert: Magnificats
661. Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934
662. Respighi: The Fountains of Rome
663. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà...
664. Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire
665. Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
666. Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus
667. Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter
668. Sibelius: Symphony #6
669. Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
670. Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme
671. Ligeti: Atmosphères
672. Ives: Three Places in New England
673. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2
674. Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
675. Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, Op. 39
676. Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds
677. Enescu: Oedipe
678. Prokofiev: Cinderella
679. Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos
680. Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus
681. Beethoven: Egmont
682. Bartok: Divertimento for Strings
683. Bach: Italian Concerto

Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 11
Copland: Rodeo - 3
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 9
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 6
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 5
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 11
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead - 2
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus - 3


----------



## science

after TT: 

Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 10
Copland: Rodeo - 3
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 9
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 6
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 5
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 13
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead - 2
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus - 4

Offenbach / Strauss / Brahms


----------



## TrazomGangflow

after Science:

Frederick II/Brahms/Golijov

Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 11
Copland: Rodeo - 3
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 11
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 5
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 5
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 13
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead - 2
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus - 4


----------



## Trout

After TrazomGangflow:

Josquin / Copland / Frederick II

Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 11
Copland: Rodeo - 4
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 10
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 5
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 7
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 13
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead - 2
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout:

Offenbach / Rach / Brahms

Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 10
Copland: Rodeo - 4
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 10
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 5
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 7
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 15
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead - 3
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson

Brahms / Rameau / Copland

Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 12
Copland: Rodeo - 3
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 10
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 5
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 7
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 15
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead - 3
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus - 4


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Rachmaninov / Rameau / J.Strauss

Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 12
Copland: Rodeo - 3
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 10
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 5
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 7
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 15
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead - 5
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus - 3


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Offenbach FrederickII

Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 12
Copland: Rodeo - 3
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 9
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 5
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 7
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 16
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead - 5
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 9
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus - 3


----------



## science

after pjang23:

*Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 11*
Copland: Rodeo - 3
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 9
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 5
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 7
*Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman - 18*
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead - 6
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 9
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus - 3

Offenbach / Rachmaninoff / Brahms


----------



## science

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27
658. Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
659. Weber: Der Freischütz
660. Gombert: Magnificats
661. Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934
662. Respighi: The Fountains of Rome
663. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà...
664. Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire
665. Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
666. Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus
667. Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter
668. Sibelius: Symphony #6
669. Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
670. Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme
671. Ligeti: Atmosphères
672. Ives: Three Places in New England
673. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2
674. Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
675. Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, Op. 39
676. Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds
677. Enescu: Oedipe
678. Prokofiev: Cinderella
679. Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos
680. Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus
681. Beethoven: Egmont
682. Bartok: Divertimento for Strings
683. Bach: Italian Concerto
684. Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman

New board: 

Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 11
Copland: Rodeo - 3
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 9
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 5
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 7
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead - 6
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 9
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Brahms / Rameau / Copland

Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 13
Copland: Rodeo - 2
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 9
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 5
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 7
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead - 6
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 11
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 9
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus - 3


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Josquin / Rachmaninoff / Rameau

Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 13
Copland: Rodeo - 2
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 9
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 5
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 9
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead - 7
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 9
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus - 3


----------



## Conor71

After Trout:

Brahms/Rachmaninov/Schubert

Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 15
Copland: Rodeo - 2
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 9
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 5
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 9
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead - 8
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 8
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus - 3


----------



## Avengeil

A small question that I found out when attempting to listen to each of these works which is the flute concerto by freidrich II that is the one that the vote is happening on?


----------



## science

Avengeil said:


> A small question that I found out when attempting to listen to each of these works which is the flute concerto by freidrich II that is the one that the vote is happening on?


That's a very good question!


----------



## science

after Conor71: 

Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 15
Copland: Rodeo - 2
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 9
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 6
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 8
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead - 10
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 8
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus - 3

Rachmaninoff / Golijov / Josquin


----------



## science

Trout, can you recommend a recording of Josquin's work?


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Schubert Rachmaninoff

*Brahms: String Sextet #1 - 17*
Copland: Rodeo - 2
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 9
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 6
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 8
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead - 9
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 9
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus - 3


----------



## pjang23

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27
658. Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
659. Weber: Der Freischütz
660. Gombert: Magnificats
661. Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934
662. Respighi: The Fountains of Rome
663. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà...
664. Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire
665. Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
666. Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus
667. Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter
668. Sibelius: Symphony #6
669. Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
670. Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme
671. Ligeti: Atmosphères
672. Ives: Three Places in New England
673. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2
674. Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
675. Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, Op. 39
676. Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds
677. Enescu: Oedipe
678. Prokofiev: Cinderella
679. Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos
680. Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus
681. Beethoven: Egmont
682. Bartok: Divertimento for Strings
683. Bach: Italian Concerto
684. Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman
685. Brahms: String Sextet #1

New board:

Copland: Rodeo - 2
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 9
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 6
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 8
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead - 9
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 9
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus - 3


----------



## TrazomGangflow

Avengeil said:


> A small question that I found out when attempting to listen to each of these works which is the flute concerto by freidrich II that is the one that the vote is happening on?


My apologies. That's my mistake. The third concerto for flute


----------



## TrazomGangflow

After pjang23:

Frederick II/Rachmaninov/Copland

Copland: Rodeo - 1
Frederick II: Concerto for Flute, String Orchestra, and Bass - 11
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 6
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 8
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead - 10
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 9
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus - 3


----------



## science

So let's change the tag for the great enlightened despot: 

Copland: Rodeo - 1
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 11
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 6
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 8
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead - 10
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 9
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus - 3


----------



## Trout

After science:

Josquin / Rachmaninoff / Copland

Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 11
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 6
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 10
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead - 11
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 9
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus - 3



science said:


> Trout, can you recommend a recording of Josquin's work?


I don't own a physical recording, but this is a great Youtube performance:


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 10
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 7
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 10
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead - 13
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 9
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus - 3

Rachmaninoff / Golijov / Fred


----------



## Trout

After science:

Rachmaninoff / Schubert / Strauss

Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 10
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 7
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 10
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead - 15
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 10
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus - 2


----------



## Aecio

After Trout:

Korngold / Debussy / Schubert

Debussy : Sonata for violin & piano - 1
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 10
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 7
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 10
Korngold : Violin concerto - 2
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead - 15
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 9
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus - 2


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Debussy : Sonata for violin & piano - 1
*Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 10*
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 8
*Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 10*
Korngold : Violin concerto - 2
*Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead - 17
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 10*
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 9
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus - 1

Rachmaninoff / Golijov / Strauss


----------



## science

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27
658. Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
659. Weber: Der Freischütz
660. Gombert: Magnificats
661. Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934
662. Respighi: The Fountains of Rome
663. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà...
664. Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire
665. Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
666. Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus
667. Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter
668. Sibelius: Symphony #6
669. Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
670. Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme
671. Ligeti: Atmosphères
672. Ives: Three Places in New England
673. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2
674. Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
675. Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, Op. 39
676. Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds
677. Enescu: Oedipe
678. Prokofiev: Cinderella
679. Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos
680. Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus
681. Beethoven: Egmont
682. Bartok: Divertimento for Strings
683. Bach: Italian Concerto
684. Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman
685. Brahms: String Sextet #1
686. Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead

New Board: 

Debussy : Sonata for violin & piano - 1
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 10
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 8
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 10
Korngold : Violin concerto - 2
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 9
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus - 1


----------



## Avengeil

After science

Golijov / Debussy / Frederick II

Debussy : Sonata for violin & piano - 2
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 9
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 10
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 10
Korngold : Violin concerto - 2
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 9
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus - 1


----------



## pjang23

Josquin Byrd Golijov

Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices - 1
Debussy : Sonata for violin & piano - 2
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 9
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 9
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 12
Korngold : Violin concerto - 2
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 9
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus - 1


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Josquin / Byrd / Rameau

Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices - 2
Debussy : Sonata for violin & piano - 2
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 9
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 9
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 14
Korngold : Violin concerto - 2
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 9
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus - 1


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Korngold / Rameau / Golijov

Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices - 2
Debussy : Sonata for violin & piano - 2
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 9
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 8
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 14
Korngold : Violin concerto - 4
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 9
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus - 1


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices - 2
Debussy : Sonata for violin & piano - 2
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 9
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 10
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 14
Korngold : Violin concerto - 5
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 9

Golijov / Korngold / Strauss (out)


----------



## TrazomGangflow

after science: 

Frederick II/Schubert/Rameau

Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices - 2
Debussy : Sonata for violin & piano - 2
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 11
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 10
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 14
Korngold : Violin concerto - 5
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 10


----------



## Trout

After TrazonGangflow:

Josquin / Rameau / Frederick II

Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices - 2
Debussy: Sonata for violin & piano - 2
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 10
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 10
Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 16
Korngold: Violin Concerto - 5
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 10


----------



## pjang23

Byrd Josquin Rameau

Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices - 4
Debussy: Sonata for violin & piano - 2
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 10
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 10
*Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem - 17*
Korngold: Violin Concerto - 5
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 10


----------



## pjang23

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27
658. Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
659. Weber: Der Freischütz
660. Gombert: Magnificats
661. Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934
662. Respighi: The Fountains of Rome
663. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà...
664. Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire
665. Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
666. Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus
667. Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter
668. Sibelius: Symphony #6
669. Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
670. Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme
671. Ligeti: Atmosphères
672. Ives: Three Places in New England
673. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2
674. Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
675. Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, Op. 39
676. Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds
677. Enescu: Oedipe
678. Prokofiev: Cinderella
679. Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos
680. Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus
681. Beethoven: Egmont
682. Bartok: Divertimento for Strings
683. Bach: Italian Concerto
684. Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman
685. Brahms: String Sextet #1
686. Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead
687. Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem

New Board: 

Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices - 4
Debussy: Sonata for violin & piano - 2
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 10
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 10
Korngold: Violin Concerto - 5
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Korngold / Rameau / Golijov

Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices - 4
Debussy: Sonata for violin & piano - 2
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 10
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 9
Korngold: Violin Concerto - 7
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after mmsbls:

Korngold, Debussy, Schubert

Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 4
Debussy: Violin Sonata - 3
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 10
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 9
Korngold: Violin Concerto - 9
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 9


----------



## science

after TT: 

Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 4
Debussy: Violin Sonata - 3
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 9
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 11
Korngold: Violin Concerto - 9
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 11
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 9

Golijov / Rameau / Frederick


----------



## pjang23

Golijov Rameau Korngold

Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 4
Debussy: Violin Sonata - 3
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 9
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 13
Korngold: Violin Concerto - 8
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 12
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Korngold / Rameau / Golijov

Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 4
Debussy: Violin Sonata - 3
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 9
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 12
Korngold: Violin Concerto - 10
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 13
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 9


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Korngold, Debussy, Rameau

Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 4
Debussy: Violin Sonata - 4
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 9
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 12
Korngold: Violin Concerto - 12
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 12
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 9


----------



## science

after TT: 

Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 4
Debussy: Violin Sonata - 4
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 9
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 14
Korngold: Violin Concerto - 12
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 13
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 8

Golijov / Rameau / Schubert


----------



## mmsbls

@science: Do you have an updated list of the "other project"? The link seems to have been updated last in March.


----------



## Trout

After science:

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 / Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 / Korngold

Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 4
Debussy: Violin Sonata - 4
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 9
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 14
Korngold: Violin Concerto - 12
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 13
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 8

Even though I voted against the Schmidt work when it was initially voted for, I have come around to it recently.


----------



## science

mmsbls said:


> @science: Do you have an updated list of the "other project"? The link seems to have been updated last in March.


Here it's updated: http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/science/1028-another-project-3-4.html


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Korngold / Rameau / Golijov

Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 4
Debussy: Violin Sonata - 4
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 9
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 13
Korngold: Violin Concerto - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 14
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 8


----------



## science

Let's make a deal and get this done a bit more efficiently! I'll push both Korngold and Rameau in any order in exchange for support for Golijov after them. Anyone willing to make this deal with me?


----------



## TrazomGangflow

After mmsbls:

Frederick II / Debussy / Rameau

Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 4
Debussy: Violin Sonata - 5
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 11
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 13
Korngold: Violin Concerto - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 13
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 8


----------



## TrazomGangflow

science said:


> Let's make a deal and get this done a bit more efficiently! I'll push both Korngold and Rameau in any order in exchange for support for Golijov after them. Anyone willing to make this deal with me?


How about you support Frederick II and Korngold and I'll vote for Golijov.


----------



## mmsbls

There seem to be 2 strong Korngold and Golijov supporters and somewhat less support for Rameau. Since Korngold is currently ahead of Golijov, how about this order: Korngold, Golijov, and Rameau? I'd happily support that.


----------



## pjang23

Let's get the ball rolling

Korngold Byrd Rameau

Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 5
Debussy: Violin Sonata - 5
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 11
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 13
Korngold: Violin Concerto - 16
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 12
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 8


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Korngold, Debussy, Frederick

Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 5
Debussy: Violin Sonata - 6
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 10
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 13
Korngold: Violin Concerto - 18
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 12
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 8


----------



## pjang23

Korngold Byrd Frederick

Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 6
Debussy: Violin Sonata - 6
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 9
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 13
*Korngold: Violin Concerto - 20*
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 12
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 8


----------



## pjang23

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27
658. Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
659. Weber: Der Freischütz
660. Gombert: Magnificats
661. Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934
662. Respighi: The Fountains of Rome
663. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà...
664. Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire
665. Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
666. Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus
667. Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter
668. Sibelius: Symphony #6
669. Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
670. Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme
671. Ligeti: Atmosphères
672. Ives: Three Places in New England
673. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2
674. Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
675. Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, Op. 39
676. Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds
677. Enescu: Oedipe
678. Prokofiev: Cinderella
679. Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos
680. Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus
681. Beethoven: Egmont
682. Bartok: Divertimento for Strings
683. Bach: Italian Concerto
684. Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman
685. Brahms: String Sextet #1
686. Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead
687. Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem
688. Korngold: Violin Concerto

New Board: 

Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 6
Debussy: Violin Sonata - 6
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 9
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 12
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Debussy / Prokofiev / Rameau

Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 6
Debussy: Violin Sonata - 8
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 9
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 11
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson

Golijov / Rameau / Frederick II

Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 6
Debussy: Violin Sonata - 8
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 8
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 12
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 8


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 6
Debussy: Violin Sonata - 8
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 8
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 17
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 13
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7

Golijov / Rameau / Schubert


----------



## Avengeil

After science

Golijov/ debussy / Friderick II

Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 6
Debussy: Violin Sonata - 9
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 7
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 19
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 13
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Debussy, Prokofiev, Frederick

Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 6
Debussy: Violin Sonata - 11
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 6
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 19
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 4
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 13
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7


----------



## TrazomGangflow

After Toddlertoddy:

Frederick II, Debussy, Rameau

Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 6
Debussy: Violin Sonata - 12
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 8
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind - 19
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 4
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 12
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7


----------



## mmsbls

So the Golijov is now in.

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27
658. Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
659. Weber: Der Freischütz
660. Gombert: Magnificats
661. Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934
662. Respighi: The Fountains of Rome
663. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà...
664. Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire
665. Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
666. Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus
667. Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter
668. Sibelius: Symphony #6
669. Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
670. Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme
671. Ligeti: Atmosphères
672. Ives: Three Places in New England
673. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2
674. Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
675. Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, Op. 39
676. Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds
677. Enescu: Oedipe
678. Prokofiev: Cinderella
679. Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos
680. Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus
681. Beethoven: Egmont
682. Bartok: Divertimento for Strings
683. Bach: Italian Concerto
684. Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman
685. Brahms: String Sextet #1
686. Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead
687. Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem
688. Korngold: Violin Concerto
689. Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind

New Board: 

Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 6
Debussy: Violin Sonata - 12
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 4
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 12
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Rameau / Prokofiev / Debussy

Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 6
Debussy: Violin Sonata - 11
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 14
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7


----------



## pjang23

Rameau Schubert Debussy

Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 6
Debussy: Violin Sonata - 10
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 16
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Ligeti: Musica ricercata / Rameau / Frederick II

Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 6
*Debussy: Violin Sonata - 10*
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 7
Ligeti: Musica ricercata - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 5
*Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin - 17*
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 8


----------



## mmsbls

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27
658. Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
659. Weber: Der Freischütz
660. Gombert: Magnificats
661. Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934
662. Respighi: The Fountains of Rome
663. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà...
664. Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire
665. Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
666. Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus
667. Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter
668. Sibelius: Symphony #6
669. Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
670. Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme
671. Ligeti: Atmosphères
672. Ives: Three Places in New England
673. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2
674. Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
675. Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, Op. 39
676. Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds
677. Enescu: Oedipe
678. Prokofiev: Cinderella
679. Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos
680. Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus
681. Beethoven: Egmont
682. Bartok: Divertimento for Strings
683. Bach: Italian Concerto
684. Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman
685. Brahms: String Sextet #1
686. Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead
687. Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem
688. Korngold: Violin Concerto
689. Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
690. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin

New Board:

Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 6
Debussy: Violin Sonata - 10
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 7
Ligeti: Musica ricercata - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 8


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Bax: November Woods, Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty, Frederick

Bax: November Woods - 2
Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 6
Debussy: Violin Sonata - 10
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 6
Ligeti: Musica ricercata - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 8
Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty - 1


----------



## Trout

It just so happens that, earlier today, I was listening to _Musica Ricercata_ which mmsbls just nominated. It is a very peculiar and creative work, especially considering Ligeti's own pitch-restrictions.


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Trout said:


> It just so happens that, earlier today, I was listening to _Musica Ricercata_ which mmsbls just nominated. It is a very peculiar and creative work, especially considering Ligeti's own pitch-restrictions.


It's as peculiar as jazz in Beethoven. Imo, tonal Ligeti is conceptual art.


----------



## science

What an interesting board we have now!

Bax: November Woods - 2
Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 7
Debussy: Violin Sonata - 12
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 6
Ligeti: Musica ricercata - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty - 1

Debussy / Byrd / Schubert


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Shostakovich, Byrd, Frederick II

Bax: November Woods - 2
Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 8
Debussy: Violin Sonata - 12
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 5
Ligeti: Musica ricercata - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty - 1


----------



## TrazomGangflow

After Aecio

Frederick II, Tchaikovsky, Byrd

Bax: November Woods - 2
Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 7
Debussy: Violin Sonata - 12
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 7
Ligeti: Musica ricercata - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty - 2


----------



## pjang23

Debussy Bax Byrd

Bax: November Woods - 3
Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 6
*Debussy: Violin Sonata - 14*
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 7
Ligeti: Musica ricercata - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty - 2


----------



## pjang23

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27
658. Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
659. Weber: Der Freischütz
660. Gombert: Magnificats
661. Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934
662. Respighi: The Fountains of Rome
663. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà...
664. Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire
665. Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
666. Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus
667. Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter
668. Sibelius: Symphony #6
669. Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
670. Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme
671. Ligeti: Atmosphères
672. Ives: Three Places in New England
673. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2
674. Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
675. Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, Op. 39
676. Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds
677. Enescu: Oedipe
678. Prokofiev: Cinderella
679. Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos
680. Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus
681. Beethoven: Egmont
682. Bartok: Divertimento for Strings
683. Bach: Italian Concerto
684. Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman
685. Brahms: String Sextet #1
686. Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead
687. Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem
688. Korngold: Violin Concerto
689. Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
690. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin
691. Debussy: Violin Sonata

New Board:

Bax: November Woods - 3
Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 6
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 7
Ligeti: Musica ricercata - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Ligeti / Prokofiev / Byrd

Bax: November Woods - 3
Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 5
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 7
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 6
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Ligeti / Tchaikovsky / Frederick II

Bax: November Woods - 3
Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 5
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 6
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 6
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty - 3


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Bax: November Woods - 3
Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 5
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 6
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty - 4

Ligeti / Tchaikovsky / Prokofiev


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after science:

Prokofiev, Tchaikovksy, Frederick

Bax: November Woods - 3
Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 5
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 5
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty - 5


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Toddlertoddy:

Tschaikowsky/Ligeti/Bax

Bax: November Woods - 2
Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 5
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 5
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty - 7


----------



## science

after Klavierspieler: 

Bax: November Woods - 3
Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 5
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 5
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty - 7

Ligeti / Bax / Schmidt (out)


----------



## science

TrazomGangflow said:


> How about you support Frederick II and Korngold and I'll vote for Golijov.


I'm sorry I didn't see this before. Unfortunately, to the best of my knowledge I've never heard the Flute Concerto. I've put Pahud's "Flute King" disk on my wishlist, though, so eventually I will, thanks to you!

I really hope someone helps you get the work enshrined, though. I generally don't vote for things I haven't heard, but the Frederick and Schubert works have both been languishing a long time.


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Ligeti / Tchaikovsky / Frederick II

Bax: November Woods - 3
Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 5
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 4
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty - 8


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls:

Ligeti / Bax / Tchaikovsky 

Bax: November Woods - 4
Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 5
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 4
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty - 7


----------



## Lizardfolk

Has anyone mentioned Cesar Franck's Prelude, Fugue, et Variation?

The transcribed version by Bauer is my favorite version of the piece. Marvelous, shame it's so obscure amongst even the classical circle.


----------



## science

Aecio enshrined Ligeti, so: 

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27
658. Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
659. Weber: Der Freischütz
660. Gombert: Magnificats
661. Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934
662. Respighi: The Fountains of Rome
663. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà...
664. Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire
665. Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
666. Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus
667. Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter
668. Sibelius: Symphony #6
669. Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
670. Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme
671. Ligeti: Atmosphères
672. Ives: Three Places in New England
673. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2
674. Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
675. Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, Op. 39
676. Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds
677. Enescu: Oedipe
678. Prokofiev: Cinderella
679. Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos
680. Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus
681. Beethoven: Egmont
682. Bartok: Divertimento for Strings
683. Bach: Italian Concerto
684. Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman
685. Brahms: String Sextet #1
686. Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead
687. Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem
688. Korngold: Violin Concerto
689. Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
690. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin
691. Debussy: Violin Sonata
692. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata

New board: 

Bax: November Woods - 4
Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 5
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty - 7


----------



## science

after Aecio: 

Bax: November Woods - 6
Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 6
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty - 6

Bax / Byrd / Tchaikovsky


----------



## Klavierspieler

After science:

Pete/Bill/Fred

Bax: November Woods - 6
Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 7
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty - 8


----------



## science

Lizardfolk said:


> Has anyone mentioned Cesar Franck's Prelude, Fugue, et Variation?
> 
> The transcribed version by Bauer is my favorite version of the piece. Marvelous, shame it's so obscure amongst even the classical circle.


Been on my wishlist for a long time. Is there a recording of the Bauer transcription?


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Prokofiev / Byrd / Tchaikovsky

Bax: November Woods - 6
Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 8
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Tchaikovsky / Byrd / Frederick II

Bax: November Woods - 6
Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 9
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty - 9


----------



## pjang23

Byrd Schubert Prokofiev

Bax: November Woods - 6
Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 11
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Byrd / Tchaikovsky /Frederick II

Bax: November Woods - 6
Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 13
Frederick II: Flute Concerto #3 - 1
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty - 10


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Byrd / Tchaikovsky /Frederick II (sorry)

Bax: November Woods - 6
Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 15
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 2
Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty - 11


----------



## science

after Klavierspieler:

Bax: November Woods - 6
*Byrd: Mass for Four Voices - 17*
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 3
*Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty - 10*

Byrd / Shostakovich / Tchaikovsky


----------



## science

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27
658. Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
659. Weber: Der Freischütz
660. Gombert: Magnificats
661. Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934
662. Respighi: The Fountains of Rome
663. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà...
664. Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire
665. Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
666. Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus
667. Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter
668. Sibelius: Symphony #6
669. Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
670. Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme
671. Ligeti: Atmosphères
672. Ives: Three Places in New England
673. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2
674. Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
675. Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, Op. 39
676. Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds
677. Enescu: Oedipe
678. Prokofiev: Cinderella
679. Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos
680. Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus
681. Beethoven: Egmont
682. Bartok: Divertimento for Strings
683. Bach: Italian Concerto
684. Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman
685. Brahms: String Sextet #1
686. Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead
687. Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem
688. Korngold: Violin Concerto
689. Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
690. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin
691. Debussy: Violin Sonata
692. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata
693. Byrd: Mass for Four Voices

New board: 

Bax: November Woods - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty - 10


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Wow, the board looks small.

Schumann: Cello Concerto, Janáček: Jenůfa, Schubert

Bax: November Woods - 6
Janáček: Jenůfa - 1
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Schumann: Cello Concerto - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty - 10


----------



## pjang23

Bax: November Woods - 5
Janáček: Jenůfa - 1
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 8
Schumann: Cello Concerto - 2
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty - 12

Tchaikovsky Schubert Bax


----------



## Aecio

After pjang23

Feldman/Schumann/Prokofiev

Bax: November Woods - 5
Feldman : Rothko chapel - 2
Janáček: Jenůfa - 1
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 8
Schumann: Cello Concerto - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico:

Prokofiev / Feldman / Schubert

Bax: November Woods - 5
Feldman : Rothko chapel - 3
Janáček: Jenůfa - 1
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Schumann: Cello Concerto - 3
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty - 12


----------



## science

after berghansson:

Bax: November Woods - 5
Feldman : Rothko chapel - 3
Janáček: Jenůfa - 1
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Schumann: Cello Concerto - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty - 14

Tchaikovsky / Schumann / Prokofiev


----------



## pjang23

Wolf Bax Prokofiev

Bax: November Woods - 6
Feldman : Rothko chapel - 3
Janáček: Jenůfa - 1
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Schumann: Cello Concerto - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 3
*Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty - 14*
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 2


----------



## pjang23

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvorak: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27
658. Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
659. Weber: Der Freischütz
660. Gombert: Magnificats
661. Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934
662. Respighi: The Fountains of Rome
663. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà...
664. Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire
665. Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
666. Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus
667. Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter
668. Sibelius: Symphony #6
669. Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
670. Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme
671. Ligeti: Atmosphères
672. Ives: Three Places in New England
673. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2
674. Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
675. Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, Op. 39
676. Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds
677. Enescu: Oedipe
678. Prokofiev: Cinderella
679. Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos
680. Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus
681. Beethoven: Egmont
682. Bartok: Divertimento for Strings
683. Bach: Italian Concerto
684. Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman
685. Brahms: String Sextet #1
686. Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead
687. Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem
688. Korngold: Violin Concerto
689. Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
690. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin
691. Debussy: Violin Sonata
692. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata
693. Byrd: Mass for Four Voices
694. Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty

New board: 

Bax: November Woods - 6
Feldman : Rothko chapel - 3
Janáček: Jenůfa - 1
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Schumann: Cello Concerto - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 2


----------



## Klavierspieler

After pjang23:

Schumann/Berg: Piano Sonata/Bax

Bax: November Woods - 5
Berg: Piano Sonata - 1
Feldman : Rothko chapel - 3
Janáček: Jenůfa - 1
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Schumann: Cello Concerto - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Schumann / Dohnanyi: Sextet / Bax

Bax: November Woods - 4
Berg: Piano Sonata - 1
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 1
Feldman : Rothko chapel - 3
Janáček: Jenůfa - 1
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Schumann: Cello Concerto - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 2


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Berg, Schumann, Schubert

Bax: November Woods - 4
Berg: Piano Sonata - 3
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 1
Feldman : Rothko chapel - 3
Janáček: Jenůfa - 1
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Schumann: Cello Concerto - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 2


----------



## Conor71

After Toddlertoddy:

Shostakovich/Schumann/Schubert

Bax: November Woods - 4
Berg: Piano Sonata - 3
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 1
Feldman : Rothko chapel - 3
Janáček: Jenůfa - 1
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Schumann: Cello Concerto - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Conor71:

Schumann / Dohnanyi: Sextet / Bax

Bax: November Woods - 3
Berg: Piano Sonata - 3
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 2
Feldman : Rothko chapel - 3
Janáček: Jenůfa - 1
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Schumann: Cello Concerto - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 2


----------



## pjang23

Bax Wolf Shostakovich

Bax: November Woods - 5
Berg: Piano Sonata - 3
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 2
Feldman : Rothko chapel - 3
Janáček: Jenůfa - 1
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Schumann: Cello Concerto - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 4
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 3


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Berg, Shosty, Schubert

Bax: November Woods - 5
Berg: Piano Sonata - 5
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 2
Feldman : Rothko chapel - 3
Janáček: Jenůfa - 1
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 4
Schumann: Cello Concerto - 12
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 3


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Toddlertoddy:

Schumann/Berg/Bax

Bax: November Woods - 4
Berg: Piano Sonata - 6
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 2
Feldman : Rothko chapel - 3
Janáček: Jenůfa - 1
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 4
*Schumann: Cello Concerto - 14*
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 3


----------



## Trout

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvořák: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante Spianato et Grande Polonaise Brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice (The Noon Witch)
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27
658. Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
659. Weber: Der Freischütz
660. Gombert: Magnificats
661. Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934
662. Respighi: The Fountains of Rome
663. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà...
664. Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire
665. Dvořák: Slavonic Dances
666. Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus
667. Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter
668. Sibelius: Symphony #6
669. Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
670. Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme
671. Ligeti: Atmosphères
672. Ives: Three Places in New England
673. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2
674. Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
675. Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, Op. 39
676. Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds
677. Enescu: Oedipe
678. Prokofiev: Cinderella
679. Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos
680. Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus
681. Beethoven: Egmont
682. Bartók: Divertimento for Strings
683. Bach: Italian Concerto
684. Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman
685. Brahms: String Sextet #1
686. Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead
687. Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem
688. Korngold: Violin Concerto
689. Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
690. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin
691. Debussy: Violin Sonata
692. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata
693. Byrd: Mass for Four Voices
694. Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty
695. Schumann: Cello Concerto


After Klavierspieler:

Prokofiev / Schubert / Shostakovich

Bax: November Woods - 4
Berg: Piano Sonata - 6
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 2
Feldman : Rothko Chapel - 3
Janáček: Jenůfa - 1
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 4
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 3


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Bax: November Woods - 4
Berg: Piano Sonata - 5
Chopin: Polonaises - 1
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 2
Feldman : Rothko Chapel - 3
Janáček: Jenůfa - 1
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 4
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 3

Mozart / Chopin / Berg


----------



## TrazomGangflow

After Science: 

Bax: November Woods - 4
Berg: Piano Sonata - 5
Chopin: Polonaises - 3
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 2
Feldman : Rothko Chapel - 3
Janáček: Jenůfa - 0 OUT
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 4
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 3

Chopin / Mozart / Janacek


----------



## Klavierspieler

After WolfgnagMozart:

Berg/Chopin/Shostakovich

Bax: November Woods - 4
Berg: Piano Sonata - 7
Chopin: Polonaises - 4
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 2
Feldman : Rothko Chapel - 3
Janáček: Jenůfa - 0 OUT
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 3
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Dohnanyi / Mozart / Schubert

Bax: November Woods - 4
Berg: Piano Sonata - 7
Chopin: Polonaises - 4
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 4
Feldman : Rothko Chapel - 3
Janáček: Jenůfa - 0 OUT
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 3


----------



## Trout

Chopin's Polonaises are already in... (#332)

After mmsbls:

Prokofiev / Schubert / Berg

Bax: November Woods - 4
Berg: Piano Sonata - 6
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 4
Feldman : Rothko Chapel - 3
Janáček: Jenůfa - 0 OUT
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 11
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 3


----------



## pjang23

Wolf Bax Berg

Bax: November Woods - 5
Berg: Piano Sonata - 5
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 4
Feldman : Rothko Chapel - 3
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 11
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 5


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after pjang:

Berg, Bax, Schubert

Bax: November Woods - 6
Berg: Piano Sonata - 7
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 4
Feldman : Rothko Chapel - 3
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 11
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 5


----------



## Trout

After Toddlertoddy:

Prokofiev / Schubert / Berg

Bax: November Woods - 6
Berg: Piano Sonata - 6
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 4
Feldman : Rothko Chapel - 3
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 4
*Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 - 13*
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 5


----------



## Trout

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvořák: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante Spianato et Grande Polonaise Brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice (The Noon Witch)
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27
658. Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
659. Weber: Der Freischütz
660. Gombert: Magnificats
661. Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934
662. Respighi: The Fountains of Rome
663. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà...
664. Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire
665. Dvořák: Slavonic Dances
666. Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus
667. Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter
668. Sibelius: Symphony #6
669. Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
670. Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme
671. Ligeti: Atmosphères
672. Ives: Three Places in New England
673. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2
674. Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
675. Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, Op. 39
676. Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds
677. Enescu: Oedipe
678. Prokofiev: Cinderella
679. Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos
680. Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus
681. Beethoven: Egmont
682. Bartók: Divertimento for Strings
683. Bach: Italian Concerto
684. Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman
685. Brahms: String Sextet #1
686. Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead
687. Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem
688. Korngold: Violin Concerto
689. Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
690. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin
691. Debussy: Violin Sonata
692. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata
693. Byrd: Mass for Four Voices
694. Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty
695. Schumann: Cello Concerto
696. Prokofiev: Symphony #6


New board:

Bax: November Woods - 6
Berg: Piano Sonata - 6
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 4
Feldman : Rothko Chapel - 3
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 4
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 5


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Berg/Ives:Central Park in the Dark/Mozart

Bax: November Woods - 6
Berg: Piano Sonata - 8
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 4
Feldman : Rothko Chapel - 3
Ives: Central Park in the Dark - 1
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 3
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 5


----------



## pjang23

Wolf Schubert Dohnanyi

Bax: November Woods - 6
Berg: Piano Sonata - 8
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 3
Feldman : Rothko Chapel - 3
Ives: Central Park in the Dark - 1
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 3
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 7


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Bax: November Woods - 6
Berg: Piano Sonata - 10
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 3
Feldman : Rothko Chapel - 3
Ives: Central Park in the Dark - 2
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 3
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 6

Berg / Ives / Wolf


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after science:

Berg, Ives, Wolf

Bax: November Woods - 6
Berg: Piano Sonata - 12
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 3
Feldman : Rothko Chapel - 3
Ives: Central Park in the Dark - 3
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 3
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Dohnanyi / Mozart / Feldman

Bax: November Woods - 6
Berg: Piano Sonata - 10
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 5
Feldman : Rothko Chapel - 2
Ives: Central Park in the Dark - 2
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 4
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 6


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls:

Ives / Mozart / Berg

Bax: November Woods - 6
Berg: Piano Sonata - 9
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 5
Feldman : Rothko Chapel - 2
Ives: Central Park in the Dark - 4
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 5
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 6


----------



## pjang23

Berg Wolf Mozart

Bax: November Woods - 6
Berg: Piano Sonata - 11
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 5
Feldman : Rothko Chapel - 2
Ives: Central Park in the Dark - 4
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 4
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 7


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Bax: November Woods - 6
Berg: Piano Sonata - 11
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 5
Feldman : Rothko Chapel - 2
Ives: Central Park in the Dark - 5
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 6

Mozart / Ives / Wolf


----------



## Klavierspieler

After science:

Berg/Ives/Dohnanyi

*Bax: November Woods - 6*
*Berg: Piano Sonata - 13*
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 4
Feldman : Rothko Chapel - 2
*Ives: Central Park in the Dark - 6
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6*
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 3
*Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 6*


----------



## Klavierspieler

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvořák: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante Spianato et Grande Polonaise Brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice (The Noon Witch)
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27
658. Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
659. Weber: Der Freischütz
660. Gombert: Magnificats
661. Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934
662. Respighi: The Fountains of Rome
663. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà...
664. Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire
665. Dvořák: Slavonic Dances
666. Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus
667. Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter
668. Sibelius: Symphony #6
669. Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
670. Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme
671. Ligeti: Atmosphères
672. Ives: Three Places in New England
673. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2
674. Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
675. Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, Op. 39
676. Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds
677. Enescu: Oedipe
678. Prokofiev: Cinderella
679. Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos
680. Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus
681. Beethoven: Egmont
682. Bartók: Divertimento for Strings
683. Bach: Italian Concerto
684. Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman
685. Brahms: String Sextet #1
686. Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead
687. Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem
688. Korngold: Violin Concerto
689. Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
690. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin
691. Debussy: Violin Sonata
692. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata
693. Byrd: Mass for Four Voices
694. Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty
695. Schumann: Cello Concerto
696. Prokofiev: Symphony #6
697. Berg: Piano Sonata

New Board:

Bax: November Woods - 6
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 4
Feldman : Rothko Chapel - 2
Ives: Central Park in the Dark - 6
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 6
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Dohnanyi / Mozart / Feldman

Bax: November Woods - 6
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 6
Feldman : Rothko Chapel - 1
Ives: Central Park in the Dark - 6
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 6


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Holst: Suites for Military Band / Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses / Ives

Bax: November Woods - 6
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 6
Feldman : Rothko Chapel - 1
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 2
Ives: Central Park in the Dark - 5
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 1
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 3
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 6


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Shostakovich, Bax, Schubert

Bax: November Woods - 7
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 6
Feldman : Rothko Chapel - 1
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 2
Ives: Central Park in the Dark - 5
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 1
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 6


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Toddlertoddy:

Ives/Shostakovich/Bax

Bax: November Woods - 6
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 6
Feldman : Rothko Chapel - 1
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 2
Ives: Central Park in the Dark - 7
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 1
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 5
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 6
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 6


----------



## pjang23

Bax Schubert Ives

Bax: November Woods - 8
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 6
Feldman : Rothko Chapel - 1
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 2
Ives: Central Park in the Dark - 6
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 1
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 7
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 6
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Dohnanyi / Mozart / Bax

Bax: November Woods - 7
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 8
Feldman : Rothko Chapel - 1
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 2
Ives: Central Park in the Dark - 6
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 1
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 6
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 6


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Holst / Liszt / Dohnanyi

Bax: November Woods - 7
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 7
Feldman : Rothko Chapel - 1
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 4
Ives: Central Park in the Dark - 6
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 2
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 8
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 6
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 6


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Bax: November Woods - 7
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 7
Feldman : Rothko Chapel - 1
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 4
Ives: Central Park in the Dark - 7
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 2
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 6

Mozart / Ives / Shostakovich


----------



## pjang23

Bax Wolf Mozart

Bax: November Woods - 9
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 7
Feldman : Rothko Chapel - 1
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 4
Ives: Central Park in the Dark - 7
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 2
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 9
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Dohnanyi / Mozart / Holst

Bax: November Woods - 9
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 9
Feldman : Rothko Chapel - 1
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 3
Ives: Central Park in the Dark - 7
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 2
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 7


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Ives, Bax, Dohnanyi

Bax: November Woods - 10
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 8
Feldman : Rothko Chapel - 1
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 3
Ives: Central Park in the Dark - 9
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 2
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 5
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 7


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Toddlertoddy:

Ives/Shosty/Liszt

Bax: November Woods - 10
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 8
Feldman : Rothko Chapel - 1
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 3
Ives: Central Park in the Dark - 11
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 1
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 6
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 7


----------



## Trout

duplicate...


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Holst / Liszt / Bax

Bax: November Woods - 9
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 8
Feldman : Rothko Chapel - 1
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 5
Ives: Central Park in the Dark - 11
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 2
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 10
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 6
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Dohnanyi / Bax

Bax: November Woods - 8
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 9
Feldman : Rothko Chapel - 1
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 5
Ives: Central Park in the Dark - 11
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 2
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 12
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 6
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 7


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Bax Ives

Bax: November Woods - 9
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 9
Feldman : Rothko Chapel - 1
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 5
Ives: Central Park in the Dark - 10
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 2
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 12
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 6
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 7


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Holst / Liszt / Ives

Bax: November Woods - 9
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 9
Feldman : Rothko Chapel - 1
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 7
Ives: Central Park in the Dark - 9
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 3
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 12
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 6
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 7


----------



## TrazomGangflow

After Trout:

Schubert / Mozart / Ives

Bax: November Woods - 9
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 9
Feldman : Rothko Chapel - 1
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 7
Ives: Central Park in the Dark - 8
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 3
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 13
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 6
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 7


----------



## Klavierspieler

After TrazomGangflow:

Ives/Shostakovich/Bax

Bax: November Woods - 8
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 9
Feldman : Rothko Chapel - 1
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 7
Ives: Central Park in the Dark - 10
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 3
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 13
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 10
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 7
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 7


----------



## science

after K. Spieler: 

Bax: November Woods - 8
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 9
Feldman : Rothko Chapel - 1
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 7
Ives: Central Park in the Dark - 10
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 3
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 15
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 9
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 8
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 7

Mozart / Shostakovich / Schubert


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Ives, Shosty, Schubert

Bax: November Woods - 8
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 9
Feldman : Rothko Chapel - 1
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 7
Ives: Central Park in the Dark - 12
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 3
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 15
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 9
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 7


----------



## science

37 Beethoven 

36

35 Mozart

34

33

32 Bach

31

30

29

28 Brahms

27

26 Schubert

25 

24

23

22

21 Haydn

20

19 

18

17 Debussy, Tchaikovsky

16 Schumann

15 Bartók, Dvořák, Ravel

14 Mahler

13 Sibelius

12 Mendelssohn

11 Prokofiev, Strauss R

10 Chopin

9 Handel, Liszt, Shostakovich, Stravinsky

8 Bruckner, Rachmaninoff, Schoenberg

7 Berlioz, Janáček, Ligeti, Verdi, Wagner

6 Fauré, Vaughan Williams 

5 Berg, Elgar, Grieg, Messiaen, Saint-Saëns 

4 Britten, Byrd, Josquin, Monteverdi, Mussorgsky, Pärt, Puccini, Vivaldi, Webern 

3 Adams, Barber, Borodin, Enescu, Franck, Gershwin, Ives, Lutoslawski, Medtner, Nielsen, Palestrina, Penderecki, Purcell, Reich, Rimsky-Korsakov, Scriabin, Varèse, Walton 

2 Albéniz, Biber, Bizet, Boccherini, Bruch, Cage, Chausson, Copland, Dutilleux, Falla, Gesualdo, Glass, Glazunov, Gluck, Gounod, Hindemith, Hummel, Korngold, Machaut, Paganini, Poulenc, Rameau, Respighi, Scarlatti D, Takemitsu, Tallis, Victoria, Villa-Lobos, Weber, Zelenka

1 Adam, Albinoni, Alkan, Allegri, Alwyn, Arensky, Bach CPE, Bax, Beach, Bellini, Berio, Bernstein, Berwald, Brian, Brumel, Busoni, Buxtehude, Canteloube, Charpentier, Cherubini, Corelli, Couperin, Crumb, Delibes, Delius, Donizetti, Dowland, Duruflé, Gabrieli, Gliere, Goldmark, Golijov, Gombert, Gorecki, Gubaidulina, Holst, Honegger, Khachaturian, Lalo, Lully, Martinu, Mathieu, Milhaud, Monn, Myaskovsky, Ockeghem, Offenbach, Pachelbel, Pergolesi, Pérotin, Piazzolla, Rautavaara, Rebel, Riley, Rodrigo, Rossini, Rott, Rzewski, Satie, Scelsi, Schnittke, Schumann C, Schütz, Smetana, Stockhausen, Strauss J II, Suk, Szymanowski, Tartini, Tavener, Telemann, Widor, Xenakis


----------



## Aecio

After Toddlertoddy 

Liszt/Mozart/Wolf

Bax: November Woods - 8
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 9
Feldman : Rothko Chapel - 1
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 7
Ives: Central Park in the Dark - 12
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 5
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 16
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 9
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 6


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Holst / Liszt / Shostakovich

Bax: November Woods - 8
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 9
Feldman : Rothko Chapel - 1
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 9
Ives: Central Park in the Dark - 12
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 6
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 16
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 8
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 8
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 6


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after trout:

Ives, Bax, Schubert

Bax: November Woods - 9
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 9
Feldman : Rothko Chapel - 1
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 9
Ives: Central Park in the Dark - 14
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 6
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 16
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 8
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 6


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Toddlertoddy:

Ives/Shostakovich/Feldman (sorry)

Bax: November Woods - 9
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 9
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 9
Ives: Central Park in the Dark - 16
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 6
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 16
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 9
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 6


----------



## Klavierspieler

Dowland needs more love. How should we nominate his songs? By song? By book?


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Mozart / Dohnanyi / Holst

Bax: November Woods - 9
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 10
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 8
Ives: Central Park in the Dark - 16
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 6
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 18
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 9
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 6


----------



## mmsbls

@Klavierspieler: I'd suggest nominating his first or second book of songs or the Lachrimæ (or seaven teares). 

To those pushing Ives and Mozart: I'd be happy to vote 2 for Mozart and 1 for Ives until both are in (4 votes or so).


----------



## science

mmsbls said:


> @Klavierspieler: I'd suggest nominating his first or second book of songs or the Lachrimæ (or seaven teares).
> 
> To those pushing Ives and Mozart: I'd be happy to vote 2 for Mozart and 1 for Ives until both are in (4 votes or so).


Lachrimae is in. I'd like to learn about the books of songs you mentioned.

I'll very happily cooperate with you on the Ives / Mozart thing.


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Bax: November Woods - 9
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 9
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 8
Ives: Central Park in the Dark - 17
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 6
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 20
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 9
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 6

Mozart / Ives / Dohnanyi


----------



## science

Well then, after me: 


Bax: November Woods - 9
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 9
Dowland: First Book of Songs - 1
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 8
Ives: Central Park in the Dark - 16
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 6
Mozart: Horn Concertos - 22
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 9
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 6

Mozart / Dowland / Ives


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after science:

Schoenberg: Piano Concerto, Mozart, Schubert

Bax: November Woods - 9
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 9
Dowland: First Book of Songs - 1
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 8
*Ives: Central Park in the Dark - 16*
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 6
*Mozart: Horn Concertos - 23*
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 9
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 6


----------



## Toddlertoddy

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvořák: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante Spianato et Grande Polonaise Brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice (The Noon Witch)
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27
658. Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
659. Weber: Der Freischütz
660. Gombert: Magnificats
661. Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934
662. Respighi: The Fountains of Rome
663. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà...
664. Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire
665. Dvořák: Slavonic Dances
666. Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus
667. Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter
668. Sibelius: Symphony #6
669. Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
670. Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme
671. Ligeti: Atmosphères
672. Ives: Three Places in New England
673. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2
674. Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
675. Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, Op. 39
676. Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds
677. Enescu: Oedipe
678. Prokofiev: Cinderella
679. Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos
680. Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus
681. Beethoven: Egmont
682. Bartók: Divertimento for Strings
683. Bach: Italian Concerto
684. Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman
685. Brahms: String Sextet #1
686. Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead
687. Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem
688. Korngold: Violin Concerto
689. Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
690. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin
691. Debussy: Violin Sonata
692. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata
693. Byrd: Mass for Four Voices
694. Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty
695. Schumann: Cello Concerto
696. Prokofiev: Symphony #6
697. Berg: Piano Sonata
698. Mozart: Horn Concertos
699. Ives: Central Park in the Dark

Bax: November Woods - 9
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 9
Dowland: First Book of Songs - 1
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 8
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 6
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 2
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 9
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 6


----------



## Trout

After Toddlertoddy:

Holst / Liszt / Dohnanyi

Bax: November Woods - 9
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 8
Dowland: First Book of Songs - 1
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 10
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 7
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 2
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 9
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 6


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Dowland/Shostakovich/Holst

Bax: November Woods - 9
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 8
Dowland: First Book of Songs - 3
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 9
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 7
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 2
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 10
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Dohnanyi / Dowland / Bax

Bax: November Woods - 8
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 10
Dowland: First Book of Songs - 4
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 9
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 7
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 2
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 10
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 6


----------



## pjang23

Bax Wolf Shostakovich

Bax: November Woods - 10
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 10
Dowland: First Book of Songs - 4
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 9
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 7
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 2
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 9
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 7


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Bax: November Woods - 10
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 11
Dowland: First Book of Songs - 6
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 8
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 7
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 2
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 9
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 7

Dowland / Dohnanyi / Holst


----------



## pjang23

Edit: Too early


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after science:

Bax, Schoenberg, Dowland

Bax: November Woods - 12
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 11
Dowland: First Book of Songs - 5
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 8
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 7
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 3
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 9
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Toddlertoddy:

Dohnanyi / Dowland / Holst

Bax: November Woods - 12
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 13
Dowland: First Book of Songs - 6
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 7
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 7
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 3
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 9
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 7


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Dowland/Shostakovich/Liszt

Bax: November Woods - 12
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 13
Dowland: First Book of Songs - 8
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 7
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 6
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 3
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 10
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 7


----------



## pjang23

Bax Schubert Dohnanyi

Bax: November Woods - 14
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 12
Dowland: First Book of Songs - 8
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 7
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 6
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 3
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 10
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise / Schoenberg / Holst

Bax: November Woods - 14
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 12
Dowland: First Book of Songs - 8
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 6
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 6
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 2
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 4
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 10
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 7


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Holst / Liszt / Dohnanyi

Bax: November Woods - 14
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 11
Dowland: First Book of Songs - 8
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 8
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 7
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 2
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 4
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 10
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Dohnanyi / Dowland / Holst

Bax: November Woods - 14
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 13
Dowland: First Book of Songs - 9
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 7
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 7
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 2
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 4
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 10
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 7


----------



## pjang23

Bax Wolf Shostakovich

Bax: November Woods - 16
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 13
Dowland: First Book of Songs - 9
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 7
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 7
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 2
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 4
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 9
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after pjang:

Bax, Schoenberg, Dohnanyi

Bax: November Woods - 18
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 12
Dowland: First Book of Songs - 9
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 7
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 7
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 2
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 9
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8


----------



## science

after TT:

*Bax: November Woods - 19
Dohnanyi: Sextet - 12*
Dowland: First Book of Songs - 11
Holst: Suites for Military Band - 7
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses - 7
Messiaen: St. Francois d'Assise - 2
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: The Shepherd and the Rock for Soprano, Piano & Clarinet, D.965 - 7
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 - 8
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder - 8

Dowland / Bax / Shostakovich


----------



## science

Gimme a few minutes to get the new thread going.... 

601. Debussy: Images pour orchestre
602. Byrd: Infelix ego
603. Schumann: Symphony #3 "Rhenish" in E-flat, op. 97
604. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
605. Strauss: Oboe Concerto in D
606. Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op 42/1
607. Dvořák: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608. Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609. Bartók: The Wooden Prince, op. 13, Sz. 60
610. Stravinsky: Agon
611. Boccherini: Guitar Quintet G. 448 in D "Fandango"
612. Goldmark: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 28
613. Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
614. Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615. Zelenka: Missa votiva
616. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617. Nielsen: Helios Overture
618. Mozart: Serenade #9 “Posthorn” in D, K 320
619. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620. Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
621. Haydn: Symphony #100 "Military" in G
622. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" in C minor, op. 13
623. Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624. Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625. Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture
626. Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627. Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence
628. Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain
629. Chopin: Andante Spianato et Grande Polonaise Brillante
630. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite
631. Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632. Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633. Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634. Dvořák: Polednice (The Noon Witch)
635. Bartók: String Quartet #3
636. Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge
637. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
638. Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639. Varèse: Ionisation
640. Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
641. Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642. Stockhausen: Gruppen
643. Webern: Im Sommerwind
644. Xenakis: Metastasis
645. Scarlatti: Sonata in E, K380 "Cortège"
646. Reich: Different Trains
647. Berg: Lulu
648. Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 15
649. Schubert: Nacht und Träume
650. Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
651. Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652. Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653. Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra
654. Mozart: Serenade #13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" in G, K 525
655. Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
656. Purcell: Come ye sons of Art, away
657. Strauss: Four Songs, op. 27
658. Paganini: Violin Concerto #1
659. Weber: Der Freischütz
660. Gombert: Magnificats
661. Schubert: Fantasia for Violin & Piano in C, D.934
662. Respighi: The Fountains of Rome
663. Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà...
664. Scriabin: Prometheus: Poem of Fire
665. Dvořák: Slavonic Dances
666. Brumel: Missa et ecce terrae motus
667. Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter
668. Sibelius: Symphony #6
669. Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel
670. Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme
671. Ligeti: Atmosphères
672. Ives: Three Places in New England
673. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2
674. Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
675. Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, Op. 39
676. Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds
677. Enescu: Oedipe
678. Prokofiev: Cinderella
679. Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos
680. Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus
681. Beethoven: Egmont
682. Bartók: Divertimento for Strings
683. Bach: Italian Concerto
684. Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffman
685. Brahms: String Sextet #1
686. Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead
687. Josquin: Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem
688. Korngold: Violin Concerto
689. Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
690. Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin
691. Debussy: Violin Sonata
692. Ligeti: Musica Ricercata
693. Byrd: Mass for Four Voices
694. Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty
695. Schumann: Cello Concerto
696. Prokofiev: Symphony #6
697. Berg: Piano Sonata
698. Mozart: Horn Concertos
699. Ives: Central Park in the Dark
700. Bax: November Woods


----------



## science

We're done here! Find the new thread!

http://www.talkclassical.com/21271-classical-music-project-vi.html


----------

